# 2013 Halloween Mdse Sightings in Stores



## Ghost of Spookie

New Year, new Topic Thread. Just over 300 days left to find your halloween mdse for this year.


----------



## thanosstar

michaels had a small bit still out in cedar rapids iowa. nothing much. also spirit had a sale going on


----------



## searcher

*eBay Halloween.*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> New Year, new Topic Thread. Just over 300 days left to find your halloween mdse for this year.


Somebody has probably said this before, but I love to look at Halloween things on eBay. I really like the "Vintage" category, and the "Halloween Ads". There are always new Items being added, and some of them don't cost much, and sometimes old Halloween things are really good ones.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Halloween ads? On ebay or?


----------



## searcher

Probably didn't make myself very clear, sorry. I meant, when I can't find anything new for Hallowwen merchandise, I really like to look up the "vintage Halloween"
Items on eBay. Some of them aren't really old, and somecg of them are not very expensive, but I think it's fun to look at the old stuff too. I just purchased an old Halloween ad, from the 50's, and it's real "Leave it to Beaver", ha. I just type in "Halloween Ads" on there, and they are fun to look at, if you like that sort of thing.
You can see ads for other holidays too, but we won't talk about that.ha


----------



## Paint It Black

I was in Big Lots yesterday. They have lots of the unbreakable ornaments left in Purple that could be used for Halloween trees or wreaths. And they are 90 percent off now, so like .40 a box. 

Also, I bought some Buffalo Snow that could be used for various effects for Halloween as well as Christmas. You could use it inside a witches cauldren to looks like a steaming brew, or in corpsing a skeleton, or possible cotten candy for a carnevil theme.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If anyone is working on props and needs super thick pool noodles, offering a heads up that Walmart has started to stock their pool items in my area (I am in Calif so those areas in snow may not be in the same stocking mode yet). Walmart is carrying something called *Monster Noodle*. Probably about 5 feet in length and much thicker than the typical pool noodles you generally see. I took a photo of them but it was blurry however I believe the price on them was $3.38 each.


----------



## searcher

Think my post didn't make it, so just in case, when you say "only 300 days" kind of makes me feel good! Time to really work on plans to be ready!


----------



## searcher

Paint It Black said:


> I was in Big Lots yesterday. They have lots of the unbreakable ornaments left in Purple that could be used for Halloween trees or wreaths. And they are 90 percent off now, so like .40 a box.
> 
> Also, I bought some Buffalo Snow that could be used for various effects for Halloween as well as Christmas. You could use it inside a witches cauldren to looks like a steaming brew, or in corpsing a skeleton, or possible cotten candy for a carnevil theme.


Pretty clever! Makes me want to get ou there and look.

Do you have a party, or special display?


----------



## Paint It Black

just a display these last couple years.


----------



## searcher

Paint It Black said:


> just a display these last couple years.


I've usually had a pretty involved display in my front yard, although not very hi-tech., but for the last couple of years I've been off a bit, as I was 
Recovering from knee surgeries, and my energy just was not up there. Now we are getting ready to move out to a cabin we have, while we try to sell our house, and move closer to family, as we live 100 miles from everybody. Anyway, there won't be a lot of people who will see a display where we live for a while, and so I plan to just work on building things up for when I'm ready, and maybe helping other people with theirs. I still can't not look for more things all the time.ha. It's just not possible.Lol


----------



## mariposa0283

Paint It Black said:


> \
> 
> Also, I bought some Buffalo Snow that could be used for various effects for Halloween as well as Christmas. You could use it inside a witches cauldren to looks like a steaming brew, or in corpsing a skeleton, or possible cotten candy for a carnevil theme.


oh thanks for the idea, ive got a big bag of buffalo snow i bought in 2011 and have only used a chunk of it. i might have to repurpose some for my cauldron this year. get some battery lights going in the bottom. since i cant get dry ice in this area (wtf is with that?)


----------



## searcher

mariposa0283 said:


> oh thanks for the idea, ive got a big bag of buffalo snow i bought in 2011 and have only used a chunk of it. i might have to repurpose some for my cauldron this year. get some battery lights going in the bottom. since i cant get dry ice in this area (wtf is with that?)


Really don't know where I can get dry ice around here. My daughter lives down in the twin cities, and she had a really huge Halloween party
Thins year, and there is a little dry ice company just across the street from her, and they even had someone bring it over for her! We were both amazed that they were so nice. Lights in the cauldron, and then the buffalo snow on top, and if you can get it, dry ice, that sounds like something a professional special effects person woul do! Very cool!


----------



## Jules17

Stopped by Big Lots during lunch and they had the small fencing pieces (4 pack) in different styles and also some white cherubs with wings (about 10 inches x 7-8 inches wide) that would work nicely for tombstone props.


----------



## searcher

Jules17 said:


> Stopped by Big Lots during lunch and they had the small fencing pieces (4 pack) in different styles and also some white cherubs with wings (about 10 inches x 7-8 inches wide) that would work nicely for tombstone props.


The cherub Idea is really great! I think I am learning on here that it pays to go through Christmas displays and other places for Halloween Ideas.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

With Mardi Gras and Easter approaching, it's a good time to keep an eye out on items for repurposing for halloween, especially if they go on sale. Things I'm thinking of would include yellow, green, blue, red cellophane (used for easter baskets) that can be used to line the interior of straight-sided giant lab jars to give it that colored fluid look without the water. DOLLAR TREE for example should be getting in their giant easter eggs (7-3/4 in, on website now) for making alien eggs.


----------



## LadySherry

DOLLAR TREE for example should be getting in their giant easter eggs (7-3/4 in, on website now) for making alien eggs.[/QUOTE] Waiting for them to hit them stores. Should be anyday now


----------



## 22606

LadySherry said:


> DOLLAR TREE for example should be getting in their giant easter eggs (7-3/4 in, on website now) for making alien eggs.


Because pastel colors just _scream_ "HALLOWEEN!!"

Garden Ridge has lots of excellent angel items in now, though they are a bit costly; many are large enough to be centerpieces in a cemetery (and they are solar, so another benefit is the built-in lighting).


----------



## LadySherry

Garth...... I just love corrupt another holiday. LOL


----------



## Paint It Black

Last year I bought coins and beads sold for Mardi Gras to use as pirate treasure. You could also get silk lillies or other flowers for the graveyard during Springtime. Actually, it has gotten where I look at anything and think about how I could use it for Halloween.


----------



## searcher

Ghost of Spookie said:


> With Mardi Gras and Easter approaching, it's a good time to keep an eye out on items for repurposing for halloween, especially if they go on sale. Things I'm thinking of would include yellow, green, blue, red cellophane (used for easter baskets) that can be used to line the interior of straight-sided giant lab jars to give it that colored fluid look without the water. DOLLAR TREE for example should be getting in their giant easter eggs (7-3/4 in, on website now) for making alien eggs.


Oooo, love the Alien Egg Idea!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Probably should start a 2013 Dollar Tree thread but will continue it here for the moment. Regarding DOLLAR TREE's giant easter eggs, we stopped in to a store tonight and mine had them out already with other easter items.

Another Item DOLLAR TREE had in the store right now were those Door Alarms. Found them in the automotive/hardware area. There's a tutorial on the forum to use these to set up a prop alarm (90 decibels). 












Oh and when I was at WALMART earlier in the week they had this Lego Ghost Train in the clearance aisle, 54.00. Guess that is a good price from their regular price of 79.97. Still seems expensive to me but I know this Lego stuff is quite popular now. Looks like a cool train and the box caught my eye.


----------



## CCdalek

That Lego Ghost Train looks pretty neat. Personally, I'm not a huge fan of putting Lego things together (Especially with 741 pieces), but if my Wal-Mart has this I may buy it since it would make a pretty good tabletop decoration.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I'd like to have the train as well. Hope our wal-marts mark them down. The hearse was fun to put together but it was a lot less pieces.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

I am a huge halloween fan! I just love it when stores have displays up! I hope that walmart will have some new lifesizes for 2013!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*My kind of " stores" to keep a watch on are all the various thrift and re-sale shops. And when it comes to finding that something truly creepy, The Worlds Longest Yard Sale may be fun to hunt this year! *


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I know owls are popular with members here so thought I'd show photos of an owl in my HOME GOODS store yesterday. I thought they'd look great on a bookshelf or fireplace mantle. Also found some very light weight metal finial tops that would mount easily onto a cemetary monument. More info in my photo album.


----------



## Paint It Black

In Target today, in the Valentines clearance shelves, I found a 24-count of packages of 3 crayons each. They are little red and white striped cardboard boxes, so I thought perfect to give as Halloween treats if you are having a carnival or circus theme. The 24-count package is $2.50.


----------



## annamarykahn

Paint It Black said:


> it has gotten where I look at anything and think about how I could use it for Halloween.


doesn't everyone do this? lol!

amk


----------



## Spinechiller

While I was in Big Lot's Canada over the weekend I came across this barrel. I thought it would be perfect for some peoples Halloween themes. It was priced at $20.00, which should be the same price as in the States.


----------



## dawnski

There is a garage sale site called www.bookoo.com that I go to that's available in most states. It's very popular in our area--all depends how many people near you are using it. I can create watch lists for the items I want too. Today I'm picking up a kid's stove top toy with little burners. I'm going to repurpose it to be burners for a laboratory set up I'm doing this year.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Hey, Hallmark is leading out with a Halloween Ornament in their Club exclusives this year. Check out the Wicked Witch ornament that will be exclusive to club members in July (about half-way down the page). Looks pretty cool. I think Pumpkinqueen and I will have to add this one to our ever-growing spooky tree.


----------



## annamarykahn

Spinechiller said:


> While I was in Big Lot's Canada over the weekend I came across this barrel. I thought it would be perfect for some peoples Halloween themes. It was priced at $20.00, which should be the same price as in the States.
> 
> View attachment 149581


those look interesting ... r they planters?

how big r they?

thx

amk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The half barrel planters at BIG LOTS Canada look like the same ones I saw last year here in the States. Here's a photo in my album with description of the ones we got: http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...nch-interior-diameter-12-1-2-inches-high.html . Same price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you live in the Tuscon, AZ area, heads up that Hobby Lobby is opening a store there in a week. The HL website says Friday, 3/22. 

My area got a store last year and I actually bought a number of things for halloween use from them. Anything from flowers and garland for scene setting to string lights, Funkin carvable pumpkins, mannequin heads, resin steer skulls, and they do have a halloween area come fall (no props though). They carry Wilton baking items as well. Come xmas clearance I found those 75 lb-rated 360 degree revolving xmas tree stands for prop use at a better price than anywhere else thanks to a heads up from someone here. 

Don't forget to use a 40% off coupon when you buy a regularly priced item. Coupon and current week's sale items can be found on the website along with store locations (525 stores so far in 42 states). 6 new stores opened this year and so far addresses for 9 more locations have been listed.


----------



## Jack Skellington

I need one of those. My buddy just told me he saw the same planter at the Christmas Tree Shoppe.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Oriental Trading now Stocking Halloween Props*

While surfing I checked out what Oriental Trading has this year in the way of Halloween. Last few years have been disappointing (they use to be a nice source for some outdoor decor items) but I was shocked to see they have a boatload of large halloween props listed this year. Things like Rocking Granny, The Count, Moan Eek, etc. A lot of props from past years and at this point IMO listed for more than I've seen them for previously. All said still might be a site worth keeping an eye on. Given how little they've had recently I was stunned. 

BTW I feel I should mention that OT was featured a year or so ago on that Undercover Boss TV show. And previously they were undergoing financial difficulties at one point. Assume they have gotten past that but did want to mention it.


----------



## Hilda

Look at this beautiful little Celtic Cross. I couldn't help myself! I just had to grab it and take it home with me! GASP! Now before you think I'm robbing cemeteries... I just wanted to let you know Walmart is selling these little cement crosses along with cement bunnies in their seasonal section with the forced bulbs (tulips, hyacinths). This photo op is just one of the advantages of living next to a cemetery. lol


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda, too funny.  That cross fits right in, though, doesn't it?


----------



## Deadna

Hilda said:


> Look at this beautiful little Celtic Cross. I couldn't help myself! I just had to grab it and take it home with me! GASP! Now before you think I'm robbing cemeteries... I just wanted to let you know Walmart is selling these little cement crosses along with cement bunnies in their seasonal section with the forced bulbs (tulips, hyacinths). This photo op is just one of the advantages of living next to a cemetery. lol
> 
> View attachment 151445


Didn't you recently post a pic of the snowstorm outside your window and your view was of the courthouse? You are surrounded by the greatest views


----------



## Hilda

Deadna said:


> Didn't you recently post a pic of the snowstorm outside your window and your view was of the courthouse? You are surrounded by the greatest views


Yes. I did. The picture was of vultures roosting on a clocktower of an abandoned school during the recent snowfall. ( That school is just to left of this picture.) Actually, my town is great if the views you like are old abandoned and decaying architecture. (Which I do find beauty in...) Our town is old, rural and has fallen on hard times... but I always try to find the best in things. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

That's a nice cross Hilda


----------



## thanosstar

micheals in coralville iowa had a few things still left up. garland and some neat looking candle holders


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

I was in a 99 Cents Only store yesterday in Phoenix, AZ and spotted this:










They are selling a plastic replica flintlock pistol/blunderbuss for $0.99 that looks great. Its a detailed realistic replica that would work great for a pirate-themed haunt. Its a little smaller than real, but that's not a downside IMO as the usual 5-foot skeleton is a little smaller than real as well, so it works perfectly. They also have other pirate items like the sword in the picture, but the pistol is by far the highlight. I don't do a pirate theme but thought I'd point it out for others who do.


----------



## killerhaunts

I was in Kmart today (yep, some kmarts still exist) and they were having a sale on their pots and garden sculptures. I most fell in love with their life-size rattlesnake yard decoration. They had angels, and animals, too. They had a great selection of pots/urns for a good price. Those 2 piece plastic ones you can paint to look like stone were $4 - 10 dollars depending on the size.


----------



## Spinechiller

While I was at Micheal's this past week, they had 70% off of Easter merchandise. I thought I would inform fellow Halloween Forum members about a couple Easter items, that could be re-purposed into Halloween ones. First off is this set of three oversize eggs, that you could turn into oversize bird eggs. Here is a good photo from the Martha Stewart Living website, http://www.marthastewart.com/274309/outdoor-halloween-decorations/@center/276965/halloween#908817. This Wilton lamb pan also caught my eye, I'm thinking it could be turned into a werewolf type of cake (planning on trying it this week, I let you know how it works out), pretty easily. It was on sale for $6.59 from $24.99 Canadian (probably a bit cheaper in the United States). Here is a photo, of the two items I talked about above, picture pasted below.


----------



## Paint It Black

I love it when you can get creative with off-season items and use them for Halloween. Great finds guys.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Half off on Bubble Fogger Machine*

If anyone has been wanting a Bubble Fogger machine (makes bubbles that are filled with fog and when popped the bubbles release the fog--you'll need bubble juice and fog juice BTW), GrandinRoad has theirs on sale starting today I think. This retails at $79 and is 44.50 right now and if you check out the Coupon Discount thread in the Forum, there's a code posted that will give you another 10% off right now, making the cost 50% off. GR's shipping is very reasonable as well.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

99 Cents Only stores are currently selling an assortment of "Creepy Kreatures." These are large rubber insects of pretty good quality - think like the rats they sell around Halloween. They are surprisingly large as well - I put a quarter in the photo for perspective.


----------



## Shadowbat

At Targets "Dollar Spot" section they had packages of skulls and bones erasers. They also had ghost and black cat key chains that made noises and the eyes lit up. Nice little giveaways for a party or for TOTers.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Yeah we check out the 127 yard sales every year we have a chance for gothic and halloween goodies. 



HalloweenGuy101 said:


> I am a huge halloween fan! I just love it when stores have displays up! I hope that walmart will have some new lifesizes for 2013!


----------



## tortured_serenity

Argh i replied to the wrong message...the 127 yard sale is the longest and it runs through where i live.


----------



## Mistress Of Mystery

The garage sales are just beginning where I live. They are usually a little earlier, but the weather has been unseasonably cool this spring. It almost feels like Halloween (not that I am complaining). I will most definitely be braking for those sales around town. Never know what kind of Halloween goodies you might dig up!


----------



## Deadna

I found Walking Dead T's at Kohls recently.............."We Are All Infected" and "Don't Get Bit"
Has anyone seen any different ones at any other retail stores?


----------



## SaraB!

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If anyone has been wanting a Bubble Fogger machine (makes bubbles that are filled with fog and when popped the bubbles release the fog--you'll need bubble juice and fog juice BTW), GrandinRoad has theirs on sale starting today I think. This retails at $79 and is 44.50 right now and if you check out the Coupon Discount thread in the Forum, there's a code posted that will give you another 10% off right now, making the cost 50% off. GR's shipping is very reasonable as well.


One note about the dang bubble fogger- we got one as a gift last year and I LOVE it but be sure you don't put it anywhere near a tile floor- the bubbles sink straight to the floor and the combo of fog juice and bubble solution makes for a slippery mess now and a sticky, hard-to-clean-up mess once it dries.

Great finds everyone!


----------



## tortured_serenity

I found one at Kmart that says "dead inside do not open" with the hospital doors pic. 



Deadna said:


> I found Walking Dead T's at Kohls recently.............."We Are All Infected" and "Don't Get Bit"
> Has anyone seen any different ones at any other retail stores?


----------



## tortured_serenity

Thanks for the heads up on the erasers i picked up a couple packs...have no idea what i'll do with them yet but i got them 





Shadowbat said:


> At Targets "Dollar Spot" section they had packages of skulls and bones erasers. They also had ghost and black cat key chains that made noises and the eyes lit up. Nice little giveaways for a party or for TOTers.


----------



## Deadna

tortured_serenity said:


> I found one at Kmart that says "dead inside do not open" with the hospital doors pic.


Thanks....that is my favorite scene from the show!


----------



## Laredo

Memorial Day Weekend usually brings the first *Autumn *merchandise in stores, and this year is no exception. 

Pumpkins at Hobby Lobby:


----------



## Penumbra

That picture just made me excited!


----------



## Ravenseye

I agree! That is fantastic!


----------



## hallorenescene

man am I glad I found this thread. so many clever ideas. ghost of spookie, thanks for the heads up on the pool noodles. I plan on using them again this year, and feel I can use a lot more. i'm also going to check out oriental trading post. I agree, they haven't had props the last couple of years like they use too. I quit looking.


----------



## thanosstar

walmart in marion iowa had some very few spiders and such in the toy aisles..actually creeping looking


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you have been following the Coupons, Discounts & Promotions Thread section, you probably have been getting tons of new costumes, masks and accessories from BUY COSTUMES.com for your haunt. In case you haven't (you really should frequent the thread), today, Wednesday, 5/29, is the LAST day of the blowout $1-$8 sale on clearance costumes, masks, and accessories. 

A lot great items have been bought already but I thought I would post some pics of a costume and mask that I picked up there and both are still available today. I love both for my haunt and hope these quickly posed photos will maybe strike a cord with you as well. 

This is the Evil Gnome costume. Comes with mask (with attached hat) and tunic. Comes in XL. I'm turning him into a prop that will tower over the heads of the young ToTers visiting my mad bio lab where mutant plants, etc are being grown. The costume is only $4 (reg $60).










The second item is a Disney Pirates of the Carribean Quartermaster latex, full-head mask. $5 each (reg $30). Even comes with a semi-hard clear plastic mask face to keep your mask in good form during storage. SO...need some zombie natives or shrunken heads hanging from a branch for a jungle or pirate theme? Maybe heads mounted on a pole as a warning to trespassers? I'm planning on varying them with some different colored face paintings. This sale makes for a cheap tribe! I bought 3 masks last year on sale from them but this sale has enabled me to painlessly increase my little village of natives to 9.











Here's a side view of one of the masks. BTW those large pretzel jars that I used for my fake water jar effect for lab specimen jars (bought plastic jars from Big Lots and Costplus World Market) make a great wig stand. Like the double duty there.










I have one more costume, the Bee Keeper ($8 during this sale, reg $70), that I like a lot for my mad bio lab. Don't know if I will get a chance to take a photo of it posed or not, but it's still available as well. The bees in the lab have escaped and attacked the poor fellows who were taking care of the hive. I hope to get some of that octagonal-shaped ceiling light panels and turn those into the hive's honey panels.


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, both items look like great buys.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool masks gos. and I like the big flowers too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kittyvibe was commenting in another thread about the detail of the mask so thought I'd throw up two closeups of it. The $1-$8 BuyCostumes' sale has been extended so it's still available for $4. Includes the tunic as well.


















He makes a great security guard for one's halloween garden.


----------



## Ravenseye

Hobby Lobby in my area, Syracuse NY (dewitt/fayetteville location) has three displays of autumn/harvest stuff out!


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, that is one cool mask. his eyes really are awesome


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Hallo! Best $4 costume and mask item I bought there during the sale. I like that it's vinyl too because I have issues with latex and like to avoid it as much as possible which is pretty hard these days.

OMG I don't know if I am ready for fall items in stores yet! I haven't been to _*Hobby Lobby*_ for a little while now. Someone posted a photo of bottles they bought there last week during their glass sale (maybe under What did you find or Buy? thread). Looked nice, especially at half off and at $1.50-$2. 

This week I see that *Hobby Lobby* has a number of their foliage items at 50% off. I usually try to pick up one of their garlands during these sales. They are super full and really nice and priced as such, so the 50% is the best time to buy. I don't think they ever get cheaper. 

I like to use *Hobby Lobby*'s garland especially for my tunnel entrance when I run together my 3 halloween arches with landscaping fabric and black plastic, and plan to use them hanging down from the beams on our dining pergola which will be my Skull Island cave at some point. In fact, in my first gnome photo and in the native mask photos above, the hanging willowy branches to the right in the photo were from *Hobby Lobby*. That's one garland BTW. The middle bamboo branch spray is from *Hobby Lobby* as well. The left willowy branches are from a number of branch sprays from *Michaels*. The Staghorns and several aloe plants are from *Joann Fabrics*. *Joann*'s has some nice faux plants as well and they usually run their sales from spring thru fall on them. If you live in their area on the West Coast it pays to get on their newsletter mailing for extra coupons and advanced sales notices (otherwise view their online ad). The black rose was from *HomeGoods* and the two red roses I found at a *Goodwill*.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Terry's Village catalog came in today with a fall preview of their Halloween stuff. Looks like some pretty neat additions. I especially liked the Dia de los Muertos Skeleton this year. Looks like most of the new stuff is online too here's the link.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks pumpkinking for the link. they always have cute stuff. I've bought from them in the past and have always been pleased.
today I was in hobby lobby, and they had their fall stuff out. and amazingly there was no sign of Christmas. hooray. I ran into a girlfriend, and she was complaining about Halloween being out. she thought it was wrong to by pass the fourth of july. lol.


----------



## Laredo

Some more Hobby Lobby *Autumn * pics:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the pics Laredo.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a nice picture Laredo. there was a stand of pumpkins at my hobby lobby. and then there was some of those craft flyers showing how to personalize and dress up your pumpkin buys.


----------



## IshWitch

We were at the closest Hobby Lobby to us yesterday and they didn't have anything out yet. But that's okay with me, like Hallo's friend, I prefer it after the 4th! 
I must say I've been extremely disappointed with the decorations available for the 4th this year. I like to decorate with RWB by Memorial Day and take it down and put up Halloween like the day after Labor Day. Just my summer tradition. But the decor available has left a lot to be desired for several years, and if any of it is "indoor/outdoor" it fades within a few weeks outside. 
And that seems to be the same for the Halloween decor as well. The expensive stuff offered isn't even as good as the Big Lots merchandise of 10 years ago! 
Disgusting


----------



## Shadowbat

Michaels started putting out some of the carvable pumpkins!


----------



## vwgirl

My Michaels had out all the ribbons, two rows of florals. I got excited and had to by the ribbon.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Michaels and garden ridge are excellent about putting out their fall/Halloween stuff out way early!!!! I LOVE it.


----------



## tortured_serenity

OH WOW, terry's village has some AWESOME stuff this year! I could easily spend a couple hundred bux right now...hehehe thanks for sharing the link. 




pumpkinking30 said:


> Terry's Village catalog came in today with a fall preview of their Halloween stuff. Looks like some pretty neat additions. I especially liked the Dia de los Muertos Skeleton this year. Looks like most of the new stuff is online too here's the link.


----------



## Shadowbat

Our area Hobby Lobby had 2 1/2 rows of Fall décor and foliage plus 4 center displays. They had some very nice pumpkins for display. Very nice paint jobs on them.


----------



## carolann

My Hobby Lobby has 2 aisle full of fall decor. I didn't take pictures and didnt have a chance to go down the aisles and look, but there were 4 or 5 older women complaining about it. 

I then walked a few aisles down and they were putting up Christmas in 2 more aisles. I stopped to take a picture of that to post on my Instagram, lol.

Nothing in my Michaels or Joann's.


----------



## chinclub

Went to our Garden Ridge today and they had started putting up Halloween. He said more will be arriving on every truck with the full display up by the end of July. Here is what they had so far.


----------



## MissWendy13

I stopped by Michaels today and they had fall leaves, pumpkins, owls, crows, and Halloween ribbon :]


----------



## hallorenescene

wow everyone, that is great. no one here has started putting stuff out other than hobby lobby. this is getting me excited though. chinclub, I want one of those tombstone blow molds


----------



## LairMistress

All right, now you've all got me contemplating on whether or not to take a day off of work to drive down to Garden Ridge! (I have never been in one before, only drooled over photos when I was living in the Southwest and not within driving distance)

Is Dollar Tree usually good about putting stuff out after the 4th? It was one of the last stores that I tried where I used to live, now it's going to be the first place that I visit! All of my crows seem to have disappeared, and I intend to replace them this year.


----------



## Penumbra

Michael's is putting stuff out? How have I not seen it? Oh right, because in too lazy...


----------



## chinclub

hallorenescene, the tombstone blow mold looks great. There is a creepy little guy peeking around from behind. I almost got one myself.


----------



## ferguc

wonderful gotta go and see


----------



## thanosstar

Michaels in Cedar Rapids Iowa has a few things. Not to much..but enough to make me wish it was the end of August so i could decorate


----------



## jenlea81

Aw I just went to my local Michaels a week or so ago and they didn't have anything out. Have y'all ever gone to countrydoor.com? They have a bunch of Halloween stuff (cute to spooky). Some of it's 50%+ off now! Some very good deals!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

jenlea81 said:


> Aw I just went to my local Michaels a week or so ago and they didn't have anything out. Have y'all ever gone to countrydoor.com? They have a bunch of Halloween stuff (cute to spooky). Some of it's 50%+ off now! Some very good deals!


my Michaels had a lot of fall stuff out!!!!! they also had some halloween craft pumpkins and also some owls and crows. but no REAL halloween stuff. they usually get it out by the end of July early August.


----------



## mariposa0283

gonna have to check out the hobby lobby in salina when i go there next week. cant believe places are already putting out halloween/fall decor and summer isnt even officially started! gives me warm fuzzies.


----------



## hallorenescene

I have to go to iowa city in august to the wiz, i'm going to have to check out all these cool stores in cedar rapids. oh I hope I have money. I want a blow mold tombstone for sure now. how much are they?


----------



## matrixmom

Now is the time to sign up for their coupons, and get a pumpkin every week for 50% off. I also use the app coupon sherpa which is free. Thanks for the heads up on the pumpkins! I know it really doesnt go with nuclear fallout, my theme this year, but gosh I love them- nothing says halloween to me than good old fashioned fake pumpkins! 




HalloweenGuy101 said:


> my Michaels had a lot of fall stuff out!!!!! they also had some halloween craft pumpkins and also some owls and crows. but no REAL halloween stuff. they usually get it out by the end of July early August.


----------



## chinclub

I can't remember exactly how much the tombstones were at Garden Ridge. It was between $25-$30.


----------



## vwgirl

I just got my LTD Commodities catalog. They have halloween in the Harvest Catalog. Some of the items are the same as last years.


----------



## Guest

You should record soon.


HalloweenGuy101 said:


> my Michaels had a lot of fall stuff out!!!!! they also had some halloween craft pumpkins and also some owls and crows. but no REAL halloween stuff. they usually get it out by the end of July early August.


----------



## katshead42

Seeing all the Halloween Merchandise out at Garden Ridge the other day really lifted my spirits! I really want the Frankie mold decoration. I think I'll bat my eyes extra hard at my husband until I get my way.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, $25. to $30. is a lot. wish I could afford one. well, you never know
katshead, I don't know what a Frankenstein mold is, but I hope you score


----------



## tortured_serenity

Garden ridge has their halloween stuff out now????? OH oh oh i have a garden ridge here...i REALLY need a pick me up...


----------



## jdubbya

MissWendy13 said:


> I stopped by Michaels today and they had fall leaves, pumpkins, owls, crows, and Halloween ribbon :]


We were at Michael's tonight and saw the same thing. I got all jazzed up and my wife was just rolling her eyes!


----------



## matrixmom

Look at these beautiful pumpkins I saw today at Hobby lobby...I love the ones that look aged and twisted (kind of like me?)


----------



## Paint It Black

Matrixmom, I like those and the black and white decorated pumpkins on the bottom. Thanks for the photos. Our closest Hobby Lobby is over an hour's drive, but is close to my daughter's house. It helps me to know what's there and whether to make the stop.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Nice! I love pumpkins and those are really nice ones. I'm the same as Paint It Black, Hobby Lobby is over an hour away from me. Maybe I can make it over there one day.


----------



## Penumbra

Those pumpkins are awesome! I wish I had a Hobby Lobby.


----------



## WitchyKitty

On Tuesday, my Hobby Lobby had 3 full aisles of fall stuff, lots of aisle tables full of fall stuff (like the awesome pumpkins pictured above by Matrixmom), tons of fall flower displays and they were just working on putting up the main center aisle's (in front of front doors) big fall scarecrow/pumpkin display...I had to hold myself back from wanting to dig through the cardboard boxes and piles of merchandise they hadn't put in place yet, lol. I love seeing that stuff come out each year!


----------



## hallorenescene

yep, we have a hobby lobby, and it's pretty much looking festive.


----------



## matrixmom

They also had "funkins" type pumpkins, with a hole already cut out at the bottom for lighting....


----------



## Spookybella977

LOVE the Dia de los Muertos Skeleton!!! thanks for posting pumpkinking30...I ordered one!!!


----------



## Deadna

Spotted metal skull/crossbones flasks at Dollar General for $5


----------



## Shadowbat

For those who have a Pat Catans craft store, I called yesterday to see if they had any carvable pumpkins in yet. I was told any day as they have already received in their Fall foliage and have started putting those out. They also said they are suppose to start putting out the Harvest and Halloween merchandise right after the 4th.


----------



## xrockonx911

I am behind! I just thought about subscribing to this thread because some stores should start getting Halloween stuff.... then I check it out and everyones saying it has already begun!!! 

gotta get out and looking around I guess!


----------



## Penumbra

Big Lots has LED tea lights, 16 different sized candles all for $10. (batteries included.)


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Speaking of flameless candles, I found 10-piece boxed sets of flameless LED candles in the clearance section of Kohls today (90% off). Each box includes 2 wax pillars (one 4" and one 6" with 6-hour timers), 2 tapers with decorative bases, 2 votives, and 4 cell batteries. They were marked down to $3.99 (regularly $39.99). I had a 30% off coupon so I was able to get them for less than $3.00 a set. There were several boxes on the shelves so I bought three. They're vanilla scented but they don't seem to be too overpowering. The pillars require AAA batteries which weren't included--still a good deal though. I also bought a 27-piece set which includes 3 pillars (4", 5" and 6"), 4 votives, 8 tea lights, and 12 cell batteries for $9.99 (7.00 with coupon).


----------



## SonofJoker

Hobby Lobby has put out there fall-ish Halloween pumpkins and such. I was in Home Goods as well, but they had no Halloween stuff out yet. They did have some nice garden busts that with a good aging paint job would look great in a cemetery.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Tarker Midnight said:


> Speaking of flameless candles, I found 10-piece boxed sets of flameless LED candles in the clearance section of Kohls today (90% off). Each box includes 2 wax pillars (one 4" and one 6" with 6-hour timers), 2 tapers with decorative bases, 2 votives, and 4 cell batteries. They were marked down to $3.99 (regularly $39.99). I had a 30% off coupon so I was able to get them for less than $3.00 a set. There were several boxes on the shelves so I bought three. They're vanilla scented but they don't seem to be too overpowering. The pillars require AAA batteries which weren't included--still a good deal though. I also bought a 27-piece set which includes 3 pillars (4", 5" and 6"), 4 votives, 8 tea lights, and 12 cell batteries for $9.99 (7.00 with coupon).


Thanks for the heads up...I may have to go take a peek at my store


----------



## digbugsgirl

I haven't really been anywhere to see if anyone has anything out yet, but I did go to Cracker Barrel a couple of week's ago and they still had their Halloween stuff from last year on clearance. I bought a couple of things for just over a buck a piece. I think Dollar General will start putting their stuff out after the 4th. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## katshead42

I can't wait for Halloween and my recent sighting of merch in Garden Ridge only added fuel to the fire. They had plastic lighted decorations Frankenstein, a grave, a few pumpkins. It made me so happy I called my husband to share the good news.


----------



## hallorenescene

ohh, ahhh, it's getting close to merchandise being put out every where. I am so excited. keep the heads up a rolling. 
in mason city they have 3 dollar generals, but one is closing it's doors. glad the other 2 will still be there.


----------



## MRCHEDDAR

Yes The Garden Ridge in Louisville has most all its stuff out, The 5" Skeleton is the same as last year (same as the Walgreen's Wally & the Walmart, the item cost $49.99 if you can't wait...


----------



## MaryO

Haven't seen a thing here in SoCal yet and I was in Joanne's last week....... Waiting anxiously!


----------



## sumrtym

I want to know when the first shipments show up at HomeGoods. We now have TWO of them. Although I really don't have room for anything to further display. They'll probably be something I can't live without, however.


----------



## Uncle Steed

I cannot believe it's getting to be the time of year where Halloween merch hits stores already. Exciting!


----------



## Uncle Steed

Anyone have any estimation of when Michael's starts putting out the Lemax stuff?


----------



## Shadowbat

Uncle Steed said:


> Anyone have any estimation of when Michael's starts putting out the Lemax stuff?



Seems to vary by store. I asked a couple of the associates that I speak to regularly and they said about the middle of July for their store.


----------



## kuroneko

sumrtym said:


> I want to know when the first shipments show up at HomeGoods. We now have TWO of them. Although I really don't have room for anything to further display. They'll probably be something I can't live without, however.


Mine usually only gets glitter covered items usually, but it's next to my job so I usually ended up stalking them anyway in hopes of finding that ONE item not covered in glitter. I'll try to keep you posted.


----------



## ferguc

now at Garden Ridge!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferguc

in Lexington ky


----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## kuroneko

ferguc said:


> now at Garden Ridge!!!!!!!!!!


Damn! I need one of those stores near me!


----------



## hallorenescene

fergoc, thanks for posting. that was fun to look at. the 2 things I like most were the spider victim, and the skeley head covered in gauze


----------



## ptbounce

are skellies reasonably priced?


----------



## sumrtym

We don't have Garden Ridge, but that evil looking pumpkin on the 2nd to bottom row of your last picture looks interesting.


----------



## ferguc

Skeletons are 49.99 I believe. Not positive


----------



## Shadowbat

wow. no garden ridge by me though.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Shadowbat said:


> Seems to vary by store. I asked a couple of the associates that I speak to regularly and they said about the middle of July for their store.


Great, thanks! I found the .PDF download on the Lemax site for the upcoming season...very cool looking stuff. I was in Michael's yesterday; they had some fall stuff out and one of the clerks informed me that they were putting Halloween stuff immediately after the 4th.


----------



## Hilda

Yes! I was in Michael's today and the boxes of Halloween ribbon were out on an end cap. I practically dove in face first!!!!!


----------



## Laredo

Huge clearance signs over Target's seasonal lawn and garden area -- another of the annual milestones marking the transition from Summer to *Autumn *in the retail aisles. Look for the first back to school merchandise on shelves later this week.


----------



## ah2610

Laredo said:


> Huge clearance signs over Target's seasonal lawn and garden area -- another of the annual milestones marking the transition from Summer to *Autumn *in the retail aisles. Look for the first back to school merchandise on shelves later this week.


Our Target had some urn style flower pots on clearance too if anyone is in the market for those.


----------



## tortured_serenity

*Dollar store skull flask*



Deadna said:


> Spotted metal skull/crossbones flasks at Dollar General for $5


Deadna i actually found one before you posted this and didn't think to share it. I'm glad you did.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I bought a few of the skull and spider LED candles from the Lexington location, i couldn't resist!!!



ferguc said:


> View attachment 156702
> View attachment 156703
> View attachment 156704
> View attachment 156705


----------



## kimcfadd

I want a Garden Ridge Store!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saber55

This is kinda a pre sighting but i saw a truck unloading boxes into the location that usually has a Halloween express store.Saw the same thing last year and it always gets me excited.


----------



## Auntievp

You can check out the Lemax Halloween at Michael's online. They have pictures, but no prices.


----------



## witchy poo

I stopped in Jo Ann's yesterday and they had quite a bit of fall out.


----------



## Shadowbat

Did a quick jont into Pat Catans this afternoon to price up some supplies. They had out a few Fall foliage items but that was it.


----------



## grandma lise

pumpkinking30 said:


> Hey, Hallmark is leading out with a Halloween Ornament in their Club exclusives this year. Check out the Wicked Witch ornament that will be exclusive to club members in July (about half-way down the page). Looks pretty cool. I think Pumpkinqueen and I will have to add this one to our ever-growing spooky tree.


I'm a long time collector of Hallmark holiday ornaments and decorations. This year Hallmark surprised me. They're offering five Halloween ornaments as part of their Keepsake ornament line. 

The one I'm most looking forward to getting is Stand-Up Skeleton... http://www.hallmark.com/halloween/b...alloweenvirtualhallmarkus##0##3d&storage=true It's battery operated. Push the button and the skeleton "lights up as it delivers some funny Halloween jokes.". To see and hear it, click on the link, then on the ornament, then on the "listen" button to hear the jokes.

It will be in Hallmark stores begining Premiere Weekend on July 14th & 15th. Jake Angell is a NEW Keepsake artist. I'm hoping we'll see more Halloween ornaments and decorations from him in future years. 

Lisa


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I stopped into my local Hobby Lobby tonight and they had autumn pumpkins, owls and such out. The number and types of carvable pumpkins was much more limited than last year, assuming this is all they are getting in--some orange, black and white in a few sizes. I don't think they sold well last year at this location...might be the fact there is a JoAnns fabric store and Michaels with pumpkins within a short driving distance. Otherwise no real halloween out yet. 

They were clearing out older decor at 66% (spring decor) to 90% off, some interesting stuff that could be adapted for a project. They had some nice, really sturdy and very tall hanging basket iron poles, reg. $30 at 66% off. I know people have used these to hang their hanging ghouls from. Staff was clearing aisles for...you got it...Christmas. My husband was with me and asked "shouldn't halloween come before Christmas and why is this stuff out so early?"--clearly he's familiar with doing craft projects for the holidays in advance...or not!

I used my smartphone 40% off coupon on a 36-inch wide doorway curtain of raffia material for a jungle hut doorway. Might create a hut the ToTers need to enter and exit out of, so may go back tomorrow and pick up the other one they had in stock (in their luau party goods area) and finish walking around the store. From the clearance area I picked up a wooden baby rhino head "plaque" in 3D. Figured I could use it in the jungle hut. It was 90% off and only $2. Their male mannequin heads were 9.99 BTW (before using a coupon on). I forgot they close at 8pm so unfortunately didn't have much time to look around.


----------



## hallorenescene

grandmalise, those are very cute ornaments. I usually don't go in hallmark, but those are calling me. I do like Halloween ornaments


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Forgot to mention that when in Hobby Lobby I also saw they had their rubber stamps, including a small selection of Halloween stamps, on sale for I believe it was 50% off.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Forgot to mention that when in Hobby Lobby I also saw they had their rubber stamps, including a small selection of Halloween stamps, on sale for I believe it was 50% off.


Here's the ones for Hobby Lobby Halloween shown on their web site, but not showing 50% off on it. 
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/scrapboo...tamps/holiday-stamps/?theme=Halloween&F_ALL=Y

Michael's has their stamps for 44% off still today I believe plus there is an additional stacking 15% off all coupon on their web site.

Joanne has their stamps 50% off online today. For Halloween, http://www.joann.com/scrapbooking/stamping/stamps/theme_halloween/?psize=48 . Please note these are only available on-line. Free shipping today only for orders $2.95 and up with code BBKG187.


----------



## boobird

Does anyone know when Garden Ridge halloween decor goes on sale, or if they offer discounts/coupons?


----------



## 22606

boobird said:


> Does anyone know when Garden Ridge halloween decor goes on sale, or if they offer discounts/coupons?


After the holiday. As far as I know, there are no coupons, although I may be wrong. They have this on the site, though, so you may want to sign up and see what comes of it: http://www.gardenridge.com/CustomerSubscription.aspx


----------



## boobird

thanks Garthgoyle! I signed up, will update if i get anything helpful!


----------



## HalloweenLuv

Michaels in Cincinnati are slowly putting things out!!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

I saw some stuff at Michael's today too. They had a bunch of fall decor out, small gourds and pumpkins, and I spotted the crows I want to get for my scarecrow scene for $10ea. Gonna go back with a couple of coupons and get 2 of them real soon. Picked up some jumbo tubes of paint on clearance. Regular $8ea, I got them for $1.50 each. Grabbed tubes of black, white, brown and orange and more brushes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sumrtym, I went back today to Hobby Lobby and picked up 4 stamps. The link you posted were some of the ones on sale for 50% off. Got the black cat (shown), a spider, the skull and cross bones (shown), and a nice compass not on sale but used coupon on--maybe for a pirate theme invite.

I picked up the last raffia door curtain mentioned in above post. Their glass bottles were 50% off and picked up two nice ones with glass tops for my science lab. Also found in the 90% off section a nice silver hanging lamp that would look good in my lab for something like $5 ( was $45 I think) and a statute that would look good in my Skull Island hut, $2.50 I think. I bought signage from the men's decor section, also 50% off. Did pretty well with the high discount items. The sale ended today so I figured now was the best time to pick it up.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sumrtym, I went back today to Hobby Lobby and picked up 4 stamps. The link you posted were some of the ones on sale for 50% off. Got the black cat (shown), a spider, the skull and cross bones (shown), and a nice compass not on sale but used coupon on--maybe for a pirate theme invite.
> 
> I picked up the last raffia door curtain mentioned in above post. Their glass bottles were 50% off and picked up two nice ones with glass tops for my science lab. Also found in the 90% off section a nice silver hanging lamp that would look good in my lab for something like $5 ( was $45 I think) and a statute that would look good in my Skull Island hut, $2.50 I think. I bought signage from the men's decor section, also 50% off. Did pretty well with the high discount items. The sale ended today so I figured now was the best time to pick it up.


Good deal, I was at Hobby Lobby myself. My big purchase....some double sided sticky foam squares for $2.99 and then I used a 40% off coupon. Anniversary of our first date is Tuesday, and I'm working on making something similar to this with "our" song on it.







Got the exact same frame at Michael's with the floating dual matte, bought some red / white butcher twine (twice actually, second set I found at Michael's was thicker / better quality), purchased two sheets of red to figure out which I liked better, typed out the song lyrics in word on 11x17 landscape (copy / paste after run through once) & printed 3 copies (case I screw up) on 80 lb poster board at Kinko's and had them slice me unprinted of same to 11x14 to use as background ($2 and change). Now the hard part....getting it all cut nice and put together right. That may be a big challenge for my scissor challenged hands. I also still need to buy some black alphabet stickers for the initials on the hearts.

And just so I'm not off topic on this, for you fans of Nightmare Before Christmas, do the tree with This Is Halloween lyrics, change the string to black / white twine, use white hearts with a black J on one and S on the other, black background instead of white, and do a SMALL white cutout of Jack / Sally and without the iconic hill for maybe the right corner in white silhouette.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh that's so romantic!!! I really like that frame idea. Nice idea with the song too. I use to be crafty, be it artwork or baking, not so much lately. Halloween is my crafty time, no where near some people on here, but it's probably why I enjoy the holiday so much. Hey, and why not use their coupon even if it's a small purchase. Using the phone coupon is so easy to do. Even my husband used it for a ruler he bought.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh that's so romantic!!! I really like that frame idea. Nice idea with the song too. I use to be crafty, be it artwork or baking, not so much lately. Halloween is my crafty time, no where near some people on here, but it's probably why I enjoy the holiday so much. Hey, and why not use their coupon even if it's a small purchase. Using the phone coupon is so easy to do. Even my husband used it for a ruler he bought.


I take absolutely no credit. I'd seen it on a blog and had saved the picture. I did some more searching as we came up on this a week ago, and found a lady on Etsy actually sells these...but needs three weeks from order time, so THAT wasn't going to happen. Enter my return to grade school arts and crafts with paper / scissors, of which I suffered mixed results. The good thing is if it works out it'll be about 1/3 the cost, plus the added bonus of personally made by me. 

I'm procrastinating right now on making a tree / heart template so then I can get the main parts cut out.


----------



## hallorenescene

sumrtym, I also think that is so romantic. sweet and thoughtful


----------



## Spookybella977

sumrtym LOVE IT! Very Romantic!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I found these glittered leaves yesterday at Joann. They really sparkle in the light! That's a 50 cent stone vase I found at the thrift store they are in


----------



## boobird

Sur La Table has a few new items online: http://www.surlatable.com/search/searchContainer.jsp?q=halloween&s=true

Mercury glass pumpkins, a haunted house pillar candle, mummy mug, and haunted house candle holder similar to those at yankee candle and target


----------



## ah2610

Was just in Target and they have their outdoor stuff 70% off. Lots of lanterns/urn planters.


----------



## blackcrumpets

My Joann Fabrics had mostly fall/autumn stuff out but they did have some vampire and ghost yard stakes with the scarecrow ones.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

crumpets my store didn't have those! i was there on saturday tho 



blackcrumpets said:


> My Joann Fabrics had mostly fall/autumn stuff out but they did have some vampire and ghost yard stakes with the scarecrow ones.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I soo Dollar General will have their halloween items in next month!! My sister[who's a manager at my local store] checked out their Aug. Planner. SHe said they will have spooky lighted twig pathway markers and these cool led candles with a skelly hand holding it plus a lot more!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Costco's in the Southeast U.S. are getting in Pose-N-Stay Skeletons*

Just a heads up here in the Shopping Thread this year since some who didn't regularly visit the Prop section last year missed seeing the heads up on Costco's stocking of Pose-N-Stays back then and they missed out. THE SKELLIES ARE BACK for 2013. 

_Please help everyone out by posting to the same thread so we can track their location and help out as many HF members as we can locate these as they come into the stores. Here's the thread started by FEARINGTONHOUSE that shows a photo of the skeletons in his Costco along with SKU and pricing:
_
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...y-july-10th-but-guess-who-had-what-today.html


----------



## hallorenescene

wednessdayadams, those are some pretty leaves. 
around here the only one that has anything out is still hobby lobby.


----------



## amrobin2004

abcdistributing.com has Halloween stuff


----------



## boobird

Pottery Barn Halloween is up online!!!!!!

http://www.potterybarn.com/search/r...=best&type-ahead-viewset=ecom&words=halloween


----------



## Wifeofrankie

boobird said:


> Pottery Barn Halloween is up online!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/search/r...=best&type-ahead-viewset=ecom&words=halloween


Thank you for the heads up boobird!


----------



## halloween333

my Michael's has a halloween sign at the end cap of an aisle! It said "New!" and "Effortlessly Eerie"...it also had prices and names of items, nothing out yet though! I have to go back next week


----------



## screamqueen2012

garden ridge already has them out for 49 for the adult and they have the child also...


----------



## sumrtym

boobird said:


> Pottery Barn Halloween is up online!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/search/r...=best&type-ahead-viewset=ecom&words=halloween


Thanks for the heads up! When does it typically go on sale? Last year I fell in love with these, but they were sold out when I tried to figure out sale time (and timed it wrong, apparently, but I have another chance this year it looks like)!








This is looking pretty darn cool this year too!








Love the Pottery Barn stuff, but it's always about 2-3x higher than I'd like to pay.


----------



## hallorenescene

sumrtym, that bat votive is awesome.


----------



## boobird

sumrtym said:


> Thanks for the heads up! When does it typically go on sale? Last year I fell in love with these, but they were sold out when I tried to figure out sale time (and timed it wrong, apparently, but I have another chance this year it looks like)!
> View attachment 158337
> 
> 
> This is looking pretty darn cool this year too!
> View attachment 158338
> 
> 
> Love the Pottery Barn stuff, but it's always about 2-3x higher than I'd like to pay.


I am also unsure about sales with PB, but I believe that not all Halloween items go on sale. I've also been able to pick up similar items at Target and TJ Maxx for way cheaper. I think I have to start asking for PB gift cards for holidays and then use them for Halloween, lol!


----------



## Thesmartmama

I love the Pottery Barn Vampire Teeth drink dispenser stand . . . .


----------



## dawnski

Dollar Tree has extra long glow necklaces (21" and 23") selling in two packs along with a complete line of glow sticks, necklaces and bracelets. They also have Glow in the Dark Barrel of Slime in clear, red and a mystery color in a black container. I picked up the clear ones and they glow great in black light. I'm going to use these for my Frankenstein lab this year.


----------



## c910andace

sumrtym said:


> Thanks for the heads up! When does it typically go on sale? Last year I fell in love with these, but they were sold out when I tried to figure out sale time (and timed it wrong, apparently, but I have another chance this year it looks like)!
> View attachment 158337
> 
> 
> This is looking pretty darn cool this year too!
> View attachment 158338
> 
> 
> Love the Pottery Barn stuff, but it's always about 2-3x higher than I'd like to pay.



I bought one of these last year. PB kept changing the price from 34.50 to 29.50. I was able to snag one at the lower price with a coupon and I have to say its spectacular. They sold out before I could order another. I am definitely picking up one more this year. They have a 15% online code right now. It expires July 15. I think PB will stick with the higher price point this year since it sold out last year so I'm jumping on it.


----------



## Juno_b

c910andace said:


> I bought one of these last year. PB kept changing the price from 34.50 to 29.50. I was able to snag one at the lower price with a coupon and I have to say its spectacular. They sold out before I could order another. I am definitely picking up one more this year. They have a 15% online code right now. It expires July 15. I think PB will stick with the higher price point this year since it sold out last year so I'm jumping on it.


Would you mind sharing the coupon code? I haven't been able to track it down.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Terrible quality, but this is the first endcap at my Michael's. I'm digging the crow on the skull, and the skeleton hand ornament.


----------



## sumrtym

c910andace said:


> I bought one of these last year. PB kept changing the price from 34.50 to 29.50. I was able to snag one at the lower price with a coupon and I have to say its spectacular. They sold out before I could order another. I am definitely picking up one more this year. They have a 15% online code right now. It expires July 15. I think PB will stick with the higher price point this year since it sold out last year so I'm jumping on it.


Thanks for the info on the prices! I stopped in earlier in the season last year and the stores (I have two) had quite a few. They gave me an ESTIMATE when they were to go on clearance, and I think I missed it by 4-5 days or so. I had also had my eyes on those iron mice they had last year. 

I really like it but I don't know that I $30 love it. I'll probably try for the discount method again this year and just hope for better results. I swear, i need people who work at various stores to give me the inside scoops.


----------



## CCdalek

Zombiesmash said:


> View attachment 158434
> 
> 
> Terrible quality, but this is the first endcap at my Michael's. I'm digging the crow on the skull, and the skeleton hand ornament.


My Michael's had the same endcap. I like the general dark colored theme of it, but I do agree that the quality is not so great. I also like the skeleton hand ornaments, plus they didn't seem too bad quality feeling them either. At least it is a start.


----------



## Shadowbat

Zombiesmash said:


> View attachment 158434
> 
> 
> Terrible quality, but this is the first endcap at my Michael's. I'm digging the crow on the skull, and the skeleton hand ornament.



see a couple new items, but the rest looks like the same offerings from the past couple years.


----------



## MissWendy13

I dont know what that big thing on the top left with the skull of the Michael's end cap is, but I like it!


----------



## c910andace

sumrtym said:


> Thanks for the info on the prices! I stopped in earlier in the season last year and the stores (I have two) had quite a few. They gave me an ESTIMATE when they were to go on clearance, and I think I missed it by 4-5 days or so. I had also had my eyes on those iron mice they had last year.
> 
> I really like it but I don't know that I $30 love it. I'll probably try for the discount method again this year and just hope for better results. I swear, i need people who work at various stores to give me the inside scoops.


I wish...I wish.


----------



## hallorenescene

dawnski, glow in the dark stuff is always a big hit.
zombie, the black setting is very eyecatching


----------



## sambone

*Homegoods?*

Anybody seeing anything at Homegoods?
I wont be out and about much this year, but would love to see everyone's "finds!"


----------



## screamqueen2012

i want that witch/raven bust homegoods had last year, never saw it here, got the vampire busts but couldnt find the witch...she was sooo good....yell a heads up if anyone sees them this year!! homegoods had great stuff last year.


----------



## awokennightmare

I've heard DT has product on the shelves. I'll try to check as soon as possible!


----------



## sumrtym

HomeGoods has great stuff EVERY year. That store is the bane of my existence when it comes to Halloween. Honestly, I should just pay the additional shipping if someone would pick up something I wanted. I burned so much gas the last couple years checking the store several times a week I'd have come out far ahead...and now I have TWO (the second at LEAST as far away as the first if not further).


----------



## ThAnswr

I use the Michaels skeleton hand ornaments as fan/light pulls. It makes for an interesting decoration.


----------



## sumrtym

Michael's has the same endcap that has been posted here as well now. Hancock Fabrics has a few Halloween items on the cutesy / sewing side (stuffed fabric pumpkin with hat, etc). Nothing appealed to me so I don't really remember much about the items. It was on one circular center of aisle style stand when I came in the door. Unless I have my camera on me, no photos. I'm the last person in the world, or will be, to carry a cell phone.


----------



## Paint It Black

sumrtym said:


> HomeGoods has great stuff EVERY year. That store is the bane of my existence when it comes to Halloween. Honestly, I should just pay the additional shipping if someone would pick up something I wanted. I burned so much gas the last couple years checking the store several times a week I'd have come out far ahead...and now I have TWO (the second at LEAST as far away as the first if not further).


But from what I can see in your photos, you do have a most stunning Halloween display for your fireplace mantel.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I stopped by Michael's again today while I was out and about. They still had the one endcap, but they were clearing the main seasonal aisle today, so it should be no longer than a week or so till more appears.


----------



## sumrtym

Paint It Black said:


> But from what I can see in your photos, you do have a most stunning Halloween display for your fireplace mantel.


Thank you very much! It was MUCH improved last year over the year before, and a lot of that was new.


----------



## sumrtym

So, stopped in an Earthbound Trading Co today.

Sets of 4 of these were $12.95, black skull shot glasses. You can see the liquid through the eyes as well. 








This skeleton bottle holder is $24.95.








They had these brightly garish plastic skull coin banks. About 6"x8". $14.95 ea.








Resin Skull boxes.








Pewter insects $14.95 ea. 4" to 5" long.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/5228_10151691947846449_1451580045_n.jpg

Pewter jellyfish $24.95 ea. 7.5" tall.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/942258_10151680546706449_1896731089_n.jpg

They had REAL, large framed tarantulas in shadow boxes, with glass on both sides to hang on a wall / sit on desk. I THINK they were $49.95, but don't know for sure. 

Lots of Venetian Mardi Gras style masks.


----------



## amrobin2004

Look what I just found on orientaltrading.com. look familiar?

http://www.orientaltrading.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=551691


Its 69.00 with free shipping after you use this coupon. Thats a good deal if you dont have her already.

http://link.oriental-trading.com/mi...PSZtdmlkPSZ0Z2lkPSZleHRyYT0=&&&2045&eu=100&&&


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow never heard of Earthbound Trading Sumrtym. But I like those glasses and the Bottle holder the best. Is that a local store like a Kirklands? 

Amrobin, that's interesting. Wonder if it's the same manufacturer or if they got their design ripped off of them. They changed it by giving her flesh colored skin and her makeup job isn't subtle at all like GrandinRoad's Victoria is, but they've priced it less and I can see people either liking it more or wanting something like her to display (really wanting the GR one) but don't have the budget for it. 

I know that OT has had financial problems recently (they were also on that hidden boss show) and noticed that they are offering a lot of bigger, more expensive props. If this isn't a manufacturer version of the GR lady (bet GR having an exclusive won't be happy to see this), I wonder if OT could find itself in a legal hassel over it.


----------



## Penumbra

sumrtym said:


> So, stopped in an Earthbound Trading Co today.
> 
> Sets of 4 of these were $12.95, black skull shot glasses. You can see the liquid through the eyes as well.
> View attachment 158739
> 
> 
> This skeleton bottle holder is $24.95.
> View attachment 158741
> 
> 
> They had these brightly garish plastic skull coin banks. About 6"x8". $14.95 ea.
> View attachment 158740
> 
> 
> Resin Skull boxes.
> View attachment 158742
> 
> 
> Pewter insects $14.95 ea. 4" to 5" long.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/5228_10151691947846449_1451580045_n.jpg
> 
> Pewter jellyfish $24.95 ea. 7.5" tall.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/942258_10151680546706449_1896731089_n.jpg
> 
> They had REAL, large framed tarantulas in shadow boxes, with glass on both sides to hang on a wall / sit on desk. I THINK they were $49.95, but don't know for sure.
> 
> Lots of Venetian Mardi Gras style masks.



Lots of skulls!


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow never heard of Earthbound Trading Sumrtym. But I like those glasses and the Bottle holder the best. Is that a local store like a Kirklands?


Nope, it's in quite a few states.

http://www.earthboundtrading.com/locations/store-search.html

They've had both for awhile I think on the shot glasses / bottle holder. Store I was in only had one skeleton bottle holder left, but a lot of 4 packs of the shot glasses.


----------



## Windborn

Went by both Michael's & JoAnn today. All JoAnn's had was a few "scarecrow" type yard things and a lot of harvest stuff. 
Michael's had an endcap with some neat boxes and the same potion bottles they had last year.


----------



## hallorenescene

sumrtym, very nice finds. that bottle holder is cool


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> Nope, it's in quite a few states.
> 
> http://www.earthboundtrading.com/locations/store-search.html
> 
> They've had both for awhile I think on the shot glasses / bottle holder. Store I was in only had one skeleton bottle holder left, but a lot of 4 packs of the shot glasses.


Thanks! I was surprised to see a few in California and while not super convenient for me there is one within driving distance. I had never heardof them before.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks! I was surprised to see a few in California and while not super convenient for me there is one within driving distance. I had never heardof them before.


I used to not be able to go in them. They were more cluttered, and always seemed to have the incense burning. My eyes would burn / water just walking in one. This one was very open, nicely organized, and the incense was NOT lit. Hoping that's a change they've made at all stores over the years.

And yes, there's a bunch of hookahs for sale, swords, and even boxes of flavored crickets for eating too if that gives you an idea of the store.


----------



## wetredrain

In case any one buys Halloween stuff online, pottery barn has some new stuff on their web site  I also love grandin road but they are a bit pricey on most thinngs. Williams sonoma doesn't have theirs out yet  I love the cauldron mugs and matching serving bowl I got from there last year!

Also, I will let you all know the day I get the truck full of Halloween at my joanns (I work in the Altamonte Springs FL one) we get deliveries on Fridays now.


----------



## dawnski

All Posters http://www.allposters.com is having a 30% sitewide sale plus 75% off clearance. Do a search for horror, then pick lowest to highest price. There's quite a few good picks. They have several horror categories. There are also several coupon codes that you might be able to use with your order: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/allposters.com


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

The first store that i could expect halloween out is dollar tree and Michael's. They get stuff out between the end of July and early August. Second two stores are Menards and Lowes they get it oust around the same time. The last stores that will have it out are the big retail stores. (Kmart Walmart Target) except Usualy Super K mart has stuff out by the last week of August. I can see Walmart becoming all Inflatables and costumes  but Kmart and Target probably will have a good year!


----------



## theworstwitch

Today Target was stocking Back To School and Candy


----------



## sumrtym

Usually the Halloween doesn't roll out at Target, Walgreens, etc., until the Back to School displays go away at those stores.


----------



## queenofcups

Does anyone know what state or area of the country pumpkinrot.com is in? Over on the blog he mentioned his Home Goods store said they would be putting Halloween stuff out next week.


----------



## Spinechiller

I was at my local Micheal's last Friday (July 12th, 2013) and saw the same Halloween end cape that has been already posted. I asked my local Micheal's manager when they would be expecting their next Halloween shipment, and she said next week and once a week for a good solid month  She told me the best bet is to stop by the day after they get their shipments in, so check with your local Micheal's when it gets it's seasonal shipments in. Hope this helps. 

Here are a few pictures, from my last visit to my local Micheal's.


----------



## sumrtym

queenofcups said:


> Does anyone know what state or area of the country pumpkinrot.com is in? Over on the blog he mentioned his Home Goods store said they would be putting Halloween stuff out next week.


PA, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if he was told wrong. It's usually early August for them, but anything is possible. All I know is that it typically hits CA first I think, or the other coast. GoS is usually the first to have reported it each year, however, so leads me to think CA is a safe bet. If so, and it rolls west to east, then yes, he was really told wrong.


----------



## Guest

Hobby Lobby, Dollar Tree and Michaels all Have there Halloween stuff!


----------



## Guest

Spinechiller said:


> I was at my local Micheal's last Friday (July 12th, 2013) and saw the same Halloween end cape that has been already posted. I asked my local Micheal's manager when they would be expecting their next Halloween shipment, and she said next week and once a week for a good solid month  She told me the best bet is to stop by the day after they get their shipments in, so check with your local Micheal's when it gets it's seasonal shipments in. Hope this helps.
> 
> Here are a few pictures, from my last visit to my local Micheal's.
> 
> View attachment 158933
> 
> 
> View attachment 158934
> 
> 
> View attachment 158935
> 
> 
> View attachment 158936


(The stuff in the last picture) Those were not at mine, but I went in june


----------



## awokennightmare

Here's a video I took in Michaels today! They didn't have a lot, but it was still nice to see stuff!


----------



## hallorenescene

spine, thanks for posting the pictures. at least we get to see some of what's to come this year
awoke, I like your nice slow video


----------



## disembodiedvoice

My Michael's had a second endcap up today. They had the same one as pictured here but also another one, they have it every year. It's the end cap with the candles on it. Usually has black and purple candles, some with skulls , some with glitter ect. This year is no different, some blackish/silver with skulls, purple ones , purple charger plates with rinestones, those same skull candle holder they have had for past 2 years with skull on top of a black base, they did have a feew different things from last year, the one I liked the best was a clear candle holder base with a hurricane type top in a "mercury glass" finish with a black owl design on the front. they also had it with a skull but the owl was prettier. I didn't have a camera or phone with me, I wanted a pic of the owl hurricane.


----------



## Paint It Black

Today I checked on TJ Max (nothing), 99-cent-only store (nothing), and DollarTree (spiders, crows and OWLS, yay!!)


----------



## tortured_serenity

Yeah i'm gonna buy several of their spiders for my killer spiders invade the house theme this year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw these candies in a local ice cream shop. Perfect for your Little Kitty's halloween treat.


----------



## sumrtym

GF dragged me into Savers today (it's a thrift store like Goodwill except...organized better). They had a few things, but nothing I was interested in, so I went across the street to the Hobby Lobby I was in about 1-1/2 weeks ago. You'll never find anything scary for Halloween in a Hobby Lobby. You'll never find skulls. There will be no zombie items. You'd be as likely to buy birth control there as you would anything related to witches.

However, they do carry nice Funkins. They have a huge selection of neat pumpkins. There were some nice glass ones with swirled black and dark orange shiny glittery metallic color inside the glass, 3 sizes. A ton of different resin or metal pumpkins, some neat ones with scrollwork. A tiny flat glass shaped like a pumpkin framed in metal in very dark orange with fancy black Victorian patterning on the glass. It stood up and had a holder for a tealight candle behind it, $5.99. They had some iron owl bookends. All fall merchandise is 40% off this week.

They had 3 different styles of these resin crows, ea priced differently depending on size. These are the two smallest. With the 40% off, I paid less than $17 after tax for the pair.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> GF dragged me into Savers today (it's a thrift store like Goodwill except...organized better). They had a few things, but nothing I was interested in, so I went across the street to the Hobby Lobby I was in about 1-1/2 weeks ago. You'll never find anything scary for Halloween in a Hobby Lobby. *You'll never find skulls. There will be no zombie items.* You'd be as likely to buy birth control there as you would anything related to witches.
> 
> However, they do carry nice Funkins. They have a huge selection of neat pumpkins. There were some nice glass ones with swirled black and dark orange shiny glittery metallic color inside the glass, 3 sizes. A ton of different resin or metal pumpkins, some neat ones with scrollwork. A tiny flat glass shaped like a pumpkin framed in metal in very dark orange with fancy black Victorian patterning on the glass. It stood up and had a holder for a tealight candle behind it, $5.99. They had some iron owl bookends. All fall merchandise is 40% off this week.
> 
> They had 3 different styles of these resin crows, ea priced differently depending on size. These are the two smallest. With the 40% off, I paid less than $17 after tax for the pair.
> View attachment 159121



Not true about not finding skulls or zombie items there. You must not have checked out the Men's section. I made a post last week under the 2013 Hobby Lobby thread and posted a photo of a zombie metal sign they have in the men's decor section. The men's section also has resin longhorn and cow skulls. Can't say I saw any human skulls but I was surprised to see what I did. Actually nearly LOL. I might be mistaken but I also thought I saw in the party section some plates and such with zombies on it. 

Saw the crows you bought. They are nice. I didn't pick them up to look at them and just assumed they were wood. Nice detailing.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Not true about not finding skulls or zombie items there. You must not have checked out the Men's section. I made a post last week under the 2013 Hobby Lobby thread and posted a photo of a zombie metal sign they have in the men's decor section. The men's section also has resin longhorn and cow skulls. Can't say I saw any human skulls but I was surprised to see what I did. Actually nearly LOL. I might be mistaken but I also thought I saw in the party section some plates and such with zombies on it.
> 
> Saw the crows you bought. They are nice. I didn't pick them up to look at them and just assumed they were wood. Nice detailing.


Cow skulls true, I've never seen human. They carry "cowboy" motif items. The company grew out of Oklahoma, after all.  I've yet to see zombie things there, and I canvased it pretty well. I did just look at your pictures, and see the signs. I'm frankly SHOCKED given their management's views.

The crows have the chiseled wood look but are cast resin. Really, that's what I was looking for last year so I grabbed two of them. The black with brown highlighting matches the witches moon candle pillars I got from HomeGoods 2 years ago.


----------



## Jules17

sumrtym said:


> GF dragged me into Savers today (it's a thrift store like Goodwill except...organized better). They had a few things, but nothing I was interested in, so I went across the street to the Hobby Lobby I was in about 1-1/2 weeks ago. You'll never find anything scary for Halloween in a Hobby Lobby. You'll never find skulls. There will be no zombie items. You'd be as likely to buy birth control there as you would anything related to witches.
> 
> However, they do carry nice Funkins. They have a huge selection of neat pumpkins. There were some nice glass ones with swirled black and dark orange shiny glittery metallic color inside the glass, 3 sizes. A ton of different resin or metal pumpkins, some neat ones with scrollwork. A tiny flat glass shaped like a pumpkin framed in metal in very dark orange with fancy black Victorian patterning on the glass. It stood up and had a holder for a tealight candle behind it, $5.99. They had some iron owl bookends. All fall merchandise is 40% off this week.
> 
> They had 3 different styles of these resin crows, ea priced differently depending on size. These are the two smallest. With the 40% off, I paid less than $17 after tax for the pair.
> View attachment 159121


Nice, I bought one of those crows as well.  Went by Michaels after work and they have the endcaps that ppl already spoke about above but they also had the paper mache pumpkins, skulls, the mini wooden coffins, plus a laser-cut black oval frame and a laser-cut day of the dead skull. I'm going back to get the mercury glass hurricane with the owl on it that disembodiedvoice mentioned since I only had one coupon. They also have one with a skull on it.


----------



## MissWendy13

Heres a closer look at some of the stuff from Michaels, mine didn't have these last year but its really similar to the previous years' stuff!


----------



## katshead42

sumrtym said:


> So, stopped in an Earthbound Trading Co today.
> 
> Sets of 4 of these were $12.95, black skull shot glasses. You can see the liquid through the eyes as well.
> View attachment 158739
> 
> 
> This skeleton bottle holder is $24.95.
> View attachment 158741
> 
> 
> They had these brightly garish plastic skull coin banks. About 6"x8". $14.95 ea.
> View attachment 158740
> 
> 
> Resin Skull boxes.
> View attachment 158742
> 
> 
> Wow all of those skulls are cool but I really like the shot glasses


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, those hello kitties are way to cute
misswendy, thanks for the close up. those pumpkins are gorgeous, and the skulls are wicked, and the bottles are devine. I wouldn't mind any one of them. not so crazy about the owls


----------



## amrobin2004

I went ahead and Order this from Oriental Trading and I have to say, she looks exactly like the Grandin Road one. She is awesome!

















amrobin2004 said:


> Look what I just found on orientaltrading.com. look familiar?
> 
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=551691
> 
> 
> Its 69.00 with free shipping after you use this coupon. Thats a good deal if you dont have her already.
> 
> http://link.oriental-trading.com/mi...PSZtdmlkPSZ0Z2lkPSZleHRyYT0=&&&2045&eu=100&&&


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Dollar General has snickers pumpkins and cadbury scream eggs!!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah she does look pretty darn close!



amrobin2004 said:


> I went ahead and Order this from Oriental Trading and I have to say, she looks exactly like the Grandin Road one. She is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 159498
> View attachment 159499


----------



## wednesdayaddams

awesome! :O)



Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Dollar General has snickers pumpkins and cadbury scream eggs!!!!


----------



## awokennightmare

Now I need to get to Dollar General! I check out the Christmas Tree Shop but they had nothing. They usually don't get Halloween in until late August anyway but it was worth a look.


----------



## dawnski

Does anyone know if Oriental Trading has any sales before Halloween? Right now they have 15% off.


----------



## CCdalek

MissWendy13 said:


> Heres a closer look at some of the stuff from Michaels, mine didn't have these last year but its really similar to the previous years' stuff!
> 
> View attachment 159355
> 
> View attachment 159356
> 
> View attachment 159357
> 
> View attachment 159358


It looks like your Michaels has some neat stuff. Mine still only has the ribbons and smaller items; I didn't see any of this there.


----------



## hallorenescene

amrobin, then she is awesome looking because the gr one is.


----------



## adam

Hi all!

Long time no chat! Hee hee. Thank you so much for all the store updates. I am eagerly waiting for Home Goods


----------



## Shadowbat

Our Michaels started putting out some of their kids foam sets. They had the Haunted House built and on display. They also had 3 bins of carvable pumpkins. Lots of the Fall foilage and ribbon. I give them another 2 weeks and it should be full on. lol


----------



## Withered Witch

Grandin Road says Halloween Haven starts July 31. Everything is already on the site. I bought the spellbook witch and the clock with the ghoul. Those clocks will probably sell out, so I bought early.


----------



## amrobin2004

They did have 10.00 off 69.00 or more. I posted the coupon n page 21 or 22 of this thread I think. I dont know if its still valid though. Good luck!



dawnski said:


> Does anyone know if Oriental Trading has any sales before Halloween? Right now they have 15% off.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB

Yesterday i went to watch the movie Turbo lol but on my way home Clear as day i saw a banner that said Halloween something so right away i was going crazy inside lol as i got closer it said Halloween discount store now open every day!!!!! Gonna go by later today and check it out. The place was there last year but around September so im thinking this is gonna be a year round store maybe


----------



## whynotgrl666

Has anyone seen anything yet in party city? Im excited to check out some stores neabye like michaels but my doctor and my husband have forbidden me to leave the house in this heat.blah.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB

LOL Michaels has a few things nothing too crazy yet party city at least near me has stuff from last year still out but wont start till about August or so. How ever near the Halloween stuff they have huge pallets of stuff soo there getting all the shipments in which is good


----------



## dawnski

Stopped in at Hobby Lobby. They didn't have Halloween but their Fall merchandise along with pumpkins are 40% off right now. They also have 50% off much of their items including their lanterns and birdcages.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Former co-worker posted this on Facebook just now. Looks like Costco is getting it's Halloween stuff in.


----------



## sumrtym

We've had that wreath for awhile, plus a bunch of 50 yd ribbon rolls in 30 different styles. Haven't seen the skelly yet this year or the candles. I was hoping for something really neat and new over those candles from them based on how the skelly sold last year. I don't think the candy bowls or costumes sold that well last year and these candles kind of fit into the same category for me as those candy bowls.


----------



## queenofcups

Just went by Tuesday Morning on my lunch break. They had a bit of Halloween stuff out. Didn't take a picture but there were cute potion bottles $4.99-$9.99. Plates, napkins, banners, signs, glitter skulls/skeletons, and some other little figurines type stuff. Nothing I had to have though. Looks like they were just starting to put stuff out, lots of shelf room left.


----------



## saber55

Went to Party City yesterday and they were starting to take stuff out,about half an isle i would say.Talked to the employee stocking and she said that they had alot in the back already but were waiting for summer clearance to make space.


----------



## MissWendy13

Stopped by Michael's today and they brought out another end cap, it all looks pretty similar to years past for the most part. They also brought out all the kid's Halloween foam, stickers, wooden coffins, wood masks, and etc! l love buying the wood coffins, I bought 40 last year. But this year they are quite a bit smaller and the same price :/








I love these! I'd come back for them with a 40% off coupon though  The smaller ones hold taper candles!




























The skulls and skeleton hands are made of resin, they look pretty cool. I might grab a few when they're on sale or with a coupon :]


----------



## Shadowbat

Nothing is sweeter than getting our first pallet of Halloween candy in.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

shadowbat is that @ sam's?



Shadowbat said:


> Nothing is sweeter than getting our first pallet of Halloween candy in.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

those coffins are only 99 cents? what! those are awesome! i already had planned to go to my michael's tomorrow morning and i called and they said they have "some" things out. i hope they have the coffins! thanks so much for posting. i would never have known they even existed!





MissWendy13 said:


> Stopped by Michael's today and they brought out another end cap, it all looks pretty similar to years past for the most part. They also brought out all the kid's Halloween foam, stickers, wooden coffins, wood masks, and etc! l love buying the wood coffins, I bought 40 last year. But this year they are quite a bit smaller and the same price :/
> 
> View attachment 159578
> 
> I love these! I'd come back for them with a 40% off coupon though  The smaller ones hold taper candles!
> View attachment 159584
> 
> View attachment 159580
> 
> View attachment 159581
> 
> View attachment 159582
> 
> The skulls and skeleton hands are made of resin, they look pretty cool. I might grab a few when they're on sale or with a coupon :]
> View attachment 159583


----------



## Shadowbat

wednesdayaddams said:


> shadowbat is that @ sam's?



Giant Eagle


----------



## sumrtym

MissWendy13 said:


> The skulls and skeleton hands are made of resin, they look pretty cool. I might grab a few when they're on sale or with a coupon :]


Are you sure they're resin? I know last year they had an end cap full of plaster witch heads, etc. Might have to check those out in person.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh cool. but i don't have that store near me. oh well! 



Shadowbat said:


> Giant Eagle


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks everyone for posting pictures. gives me a Halloween boost. shadowbat, look at you. awesome picture.


----------



## Jules17

sumrtym;
Are you sure they're resin? I know last year they had an end cap full of plaster witch heads said:


> Yes, they're definitely resin as they are a hard plastic. I picked up one yesterday and may get another. Haven't seen any of the plaster ones yet.


----------



## sumrtym

Tonight's sighting....Gordmans. Stopped just for the heck of it and they had some of the large metal jack-o'-lantern kettles, the same evil looking metal one on it's own curved metal stand as last year, and the 3-4' metal ones with candy corn (don't have them clear in my mind) on an end cap. Asked a guy when they were getting in more Halloween, and he took me to the back of the store where there were at LEAST 14 two-tier carts full of Halloween items! I noticed a few of the metal bags they had last year with old time images on them (you can see the black cat / pumpkin one in my photos...it was there again). Unfortunately, I did not see last year's Primitives by Kathy, Pumpkin Hollow Collection which Pumpkinrot is behind. Nor did they have any of the other more folks art usually expensive Primitives by Kathy pieces they had last year. However, Gordmans gets new things throughout the season, and he expected much more Halloween coming in yet this week.

I think we need an Official Gordmans thread whoever makes those.

Also, our Michael's has everything everyone else is showing plus the little vinyl guys are all new styles this year (Frankenstein, Cat, Skeleton in hat with cape, and Witch). Kind of sad to not see the old ones return as well, mostly the Pumpkin Head guy.


----------



## Stinamew

I saw 5 ft tall fully articulated skeletons at Costco today as well as LED candles with witches and black cats on them. The skeletons were $38 so we may go back for a couple.


----------



## allmapa1

Yes the Costco Skeletons and candles are in North Carolina (Durham Costco) as well.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I just did a search and there are no Gordman's in California. Darn!


----------



## sumrtym

Gordmans are in:
Arkansas
Colorado
Iowa
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Kansas
Kentucky
Minnesota 
Missouri
Mississippi
North Dakota
Nebraska
New Mexico
Oklahoma
South Dakota
Tennessee
Utah
Wisconsin


----------



## ChrisW

Our Dollar Tree has 2 endcaps of Halloween up - Rats, bats, crows and owls, along with a few other items.


----------



## slanks

The Costco by me (suburban Chicago) put out their skeletons today # $37.99


----------



## MissWendy13

wednesdayaddams said:


> those coffins are only 99 cents? what! those are awesome! i already had planned to go to my michael's tomorrow morning and i called and they said they have "some" things out. i hope they have the coffins! thanks so much for posting. i would never have known they even existed!


The coffins were bigger last year, they're quite a bit smaller this year, but still they're really cool! They have other ones that make noises when you open them too :]

And sumrtym, the price tags said resin!


----------



## tortured_serenity

*michaels*

Wow they have some awesom stuff this year! I see at least 6 things I HAVE to have,can't wait to go!



wednesdayaddams said:


> those coffins are only 99 cents? what! those are awesome! i already had planned to go to my michael's tomorrow morning and i called and they said they have "some" things out. i hope they have the coffins! thanks so much for posting. i would never have known they even existed!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

we don't have costco here, we have sam's and they said there is no halloween in sight! grrr....................



slanks said:


> The Costco by me (suburban Chicago) put out their skeletons today # $37.99


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i bought 2 of the talking coffins as that is all they had. but when i got home they did not work. they worked at the store for one time...so sad. have to take them back now. 



MissWendy13 said:


> The coffins were bigger last year, they're quite a bit smaller this year, but still they're really cool! They have other ones that make noises when you open them too :]
> 
> And sumrtym, the price tags said resin!


----------



## witchy poo

I love Gordmans. It seems the first part of the season they put out leftovers from the year before then they start getting new stuff. I am going there tomorrow and I will try to get a few pics. I also think we need a Gordmans thread


----------



## witchy poo

Has anyone been to Old Time Pottery? I dont have one near me but we are going To Indy this weekend and I am going to try and get there. They usually have loads of Halloween.


----------



## katshead42

I went by Costco and they have the Halloween skeletons and some led candles. Also Garden Ridge has started putting out their decorations. I'm so excited and can't wait until September 1st comes. (that's when I start decorating) 
PS I'm in the Austin area if that helps


----------



## sumrtym

witchy poo said:


> Has anyone been to Old Time Pottery? I dont have one near me but we are going To Indy this weekend and I am going to try and get there. They usually have loads of Halloween.


Went about a week ago, nothing, but HUGE amounts of room cleared for FALL and probably 5x amount of the room at LEAST for Christmas.


----------



## hallorenescene

with all the cool stuff posted, i'm getting anxious for more Halloween merchandise to be put out here.


----------



## sumrtym

Kirkland's is up! 

http://www.kirklands.com/category/S...0&pageSize=54&defaultPageSize=16&mode=viewall

They have 3 new LED canvas art prints to follow up their first ever last year! Here's the best of the bunch IMHO:
http://www.kirklands.com/product/Ho...nvas-Art-Print/pc/2289/c/0/sc/2405/167976.uts

It's better, especially the trees, moon, and sky which I really like, but it's missing something somehow. Decorations on the house, at least spiderwebs, but would prefer it to be more run-down / haunted house type rather than just Victorian. I need to see it in person, but I think I'll keep waiting for one I REALLY love.

Why oh why can't they do one like this with a run down house, some pumpkins on the porch, and a ghost glowing like the moon does in a window rather than candles.


----------



## MissWendy13

wednesdayaddams said:


> i bought 2 of the talking coffins as that is all they had. but when i got home they did not work. they worked at the store for one time...so sad. have to take them back now.


Oh no! :[ Maybe next time you stop by the other coffins will be out! And if not, maybe try asking an employee if they know when they might be brought out or even if they can contact you when they get them in?


----------



## hallorenescene

sumrtym, kirklands has some nice stuff


----------



## sumrtym

On those Michael's coffins, once the battery goes dead, is there a way to replace the battery? I just glanced inside one when I was there and didn't see an obvious way.


----------



## The Big Scare

If you have a Tuesday Morning near you, you may want to drop in. I haven't been impressed with their Halloween selection in the past, but that changed today. This year, they have some of the window posters that Spirit and the party stores recently carried. They were only $5.00 at my store. They also had some nice tabletop decor. Worth a visit, imo.


----------



## Miss Erie

Hello all, this is my first official post after lots of lurking. Pottery Barn has Free Shipping today only with code FREESHIP


----------



## SpookyOwl

I'm envious as we have no Costco in Oklahoma that I know of. Michael's had a few things stocked yesterday mostly indoor decor and flags. They had skeleton hands but only the left hand which was useless lol. They had some kids Halloween stuff as well. I'm dying for Walgreens and Walmart to get theirs in but I know Walmart here waits til almost September to start stocking. It really seemed to take forever last year! Hobby lobby didn't have anything yet on Friday which I thought was unusual. I thought they stocked it the same time as fall decor.


----------



## Spinechiller

I hit a few stores over the last few days, and here were my findings. 

Micheal's 

When I stopped in at Micheal's last Friday (July 19th, 2013) I noticed a few new things since I was last their. They had two new end capes and a Halloween craft section. If there are any Wizard Of Oz fans out there, are a few licensed Halloween craft activity kits, pictured below. I stopped in again today and they cleared a whole half isle and I noticed a new metal rack with Lemax price tags. I'm going to try to stop by again this Thursday, to see there new offerings. 

































































Target Canada

No Halloween, but lot's of back to school. I'm thinking early September, for their Halloween merchandise. 

Winners (like TJ Max, in the States)

No Halloween, but lot's of clearance Summer merchandise.

Dollarama  

No Halloween, but they have plastic flamingos if anyone was looking to do skeleton flamingos as a DIY project.


----------



## Stinamew

sumrtym said:


> Kirkland's is up!
> 
> http://www.kirklands.com/category/S...0&pageSize=54&defaultPageSize=16&mode=viewall
> 
> They have 3 new LED canvas art prints to follow up their first ever last year! Here's the best of the bunch IMHO:
> http://www.kirklands.com/product/Ho...nvas-Art-Print/pc/2289/c/0/sc/2405/167976.uts
> 
> It's better, especially the trees, moon, and sky which I really like, but it's missing something somehow. Decorations on the house, at least spiderwebs, but would prefer it to be more run-down / haunted house type rather than just Victorian. I need to see it in person, but I think I'll keep waiting for one I REALLY love.
> 
> Why oh why can't they do one like this with a run down house, some pumpkins on the porch, and a ghost glowing like the moon does in a window rather than candles.


Great find! Thanks for the links!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'll have to check them out next time I'm down that way. I like the mansion and the crow prints actually. During the spring I bought a couple things from them that I'll use in my carnival. My biggest problem is that they have very scented candles and such in their store and even with allergy shots it drives my nose crazy. Kind of unique items though and fun to look thru at least.


----------



## tortured_serenity

OMG Kirklands! I LOVE the skull chandelier (it's pricey but I think I duplicate for half that price) and I HAVE to have the crow tree graveyard picture!!!!



O


sumrtym said:


> Kirkland's is up!
> 
> http://www.kirklands.com/category/S...0&pageSize=54&defaultPageSize=16&mode=viewall
> 
> They have 3 new LED canvas art prints to follow up their first ever last year! Here's the best of the bunch IMHO:
> http://www.kirklands.com/product/Ho...nvas-Art-Print/pc/2289/c/0/sc/2405/167976.uts
> 
> It's better, especially the trees, moon, and sky which I really like, but it's missing something somehow. Decorations on the house, at least spiderwebs, but would prefer it to be more run-down / haunted house type rather than just Victorian. I need to see it in person, but I think I'll keep waiting for one I REALLY love.
> 
> Why oh why can't they do one like this with a run down house, some pumpkins on the porch, and a ghost glowing like the moon does in a window rather than candles.


----------



## hallorenescene

spinechiller, lots of cool stuff. my grandkids would have fun with the oz foam kits


----------



## Sidnami

Has anyone gone to Home Goods yet?


----------



## tortured_serenity

I went to home goods in Lexington ky. Last night night and no sign of Halloween at all. The cashier said end of August/September.


----------



## Thesmartmama

I went to 2 Home Goods stores in Los Angeles, California. No Halloween yet. Cashiers at both said first week of august.


----------



## Shadowbat

Went into 2 different Dollar Trees today, one is a rather large one, and neither had anything. 


However, I had to stop in Pat Catans to get some supplies and they have started putting out their Fall and Halloween merchandise.


----------



## Shadowbat

More from Pat Catans:


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Sidnami said:


> Has anyone gone to Home Goods yet?


I called one of mine near the Sacramento area to ask when they should get the Halloween décor in. They asked the person in charge at that store, she said maybe in about 4 weeks. It just feels so far away.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Yesterday I went to Hobby lobby, Michaels, & the Dollar tree all near the Sacramento area.

Dollar tree didn't seem to know when they would be getting the Halloween stuff out.

Hobby lobby said they should be putting stuff out in the next few weeks and they wouldn't have all that much for Halloween.

Michaels said that this week they should be putting out the Lemax spooky town stuff. They did have more out at my Michaels, so I picked up a few things to satisfy my Halloween itch. 

I don't have a Costco membership (kind of wish I did) but I plan to visit Sam's club tonight or tomorrow morning. I'm not hopeful for Sam's. They seem to do less and less every year. I don't care for the blow up décor but it would make me happy to see that stuff there like they use to have a few years ago.

That's what's up in my area so far.


----------



## sumrtym

Wifeofrankie said:


> I called one of mine near the Sacramento area to ask when they should get the Halloween décor in. They asked the person in charge at that store, she said maybe in about 4 weeks. It just feels so far away.


I wouldn't buy that. I'd bet you'll see it within 2 weeks, not 4, at the latest, and being on the coast, probably earlier.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

sumrtym said:


> I wouldn't buy that. I'd bet you'll see it within 2 weeks, not 4, at the latest, and being on the coast, probably earlier.


I know, when I asked another person at the same location when I was there about a week before I called, they said "anytime now". But it was just an employee's opinion off the cuff. I was hoping that the person I called, when they put me on hold would have really looked into it, but I'm pretty sure they just came back with a "whatever, you crazy Halloween obsessed person" sort of answer. I hate that! I never know what to really believe when I ask employee's at any place. They don't seem to care about how much something's can matter to some people.


----------



## Shadowbat

Just received this pic from my buddy up at work:


----------



## ferguc

These were spotted today at Gordmans in KY. Dont know why the pics turned for? Never done that before?


----------



## ferguc

some more


----------



## ferguc

more


----------



## ferguc

last one


----------



## Rustie

Didn't snap any photos, but I stopped in at a Hallmark store in the mall today and they had a few shelves of Halloween stuff. Mostly cutesy stuff like the ornaments, a singing owl, some shadow casting candle holders. There was a normal looking pumpkin with a light up face which appears when activated by motion and appears to move with the words, hadn't seen it before and thought it was kind of neat.


----------



## sumrtym

Stopped by Gordman's as well. Couldn't find the guy to give me the "tour", but they started putting things out. A lot are in the photos posted, but those show a few things I haven't seen yet and our store had some stuff not in the photos posted yet as well. They had some jack-o'-lantern cut out faced cylinders made out of corrugated siding it looked like with crackle orange paint in 3 sizes for placing a candle in, as well as a really large tin 2-dimensional pumpkin jack-o-lantern with stake for a lawn ornament. In the same style as those metal bags with the antique style Halloween art, they had little cutouts cut to shape backed by wood sitting on top of a black wood rectangle with different phrases beneath them, like "Best Witches", etc. Also, some little ceramic orange jack-o'-lantern and white skeleton face pails 3 to 4" tall with metal handles for placing candles in, and those were $3 and change. There was another taller tin character with a pumpkin head dressed more for fall (hat, overalls) with leaves coming out of his shoes, very fall festive that looked pretty cool. I think it was $59.99. They had not finished processing the shipment that came in today yet even, and had loads more Halloween I was told. Much like HomeGoods, they usually only get 3-4 of an item at a time, and sometimes you might only see that one shipment of it during the season.


----------



## ThAnswr

Stopped in Michaels yesterday. I bought 2 of those new owls that use a battery candle and a candle holder. The best part is they were 50% off. Not a bad deal. 

On the other hand, I took a look at their pumpkin prices. The price of the large pumpkin is, hold on to your hat, $29.99. 

HUH?

Nearly $30 for a foam pumpkin, and not a very believable one at that, is outrageous. 

I told my daughter we'll clean up when they go for better than 50% off. In this economy, 30% won't cut it. I don't see many crafters shelling out that kind of money for a foam pumpkin.


----------



## Evil Elf

I know I would never spend $30 on a single foam pumpkin. Halloween merchandise is coming into stores a lot slower here. Michaels had end-caps and fall foliage, but that's about it. Them and Hallmark are the only stores with any Halloween/Harvest at all in my town. Oh well, I'll live through everyone on here for right now.


----------



## sumrtym

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I know I would never spend $30 on a single foam pumpkin.


I spent $32 plus tax on one once, but it was 18" H x 26" W x 26" D. 







Retails for $150, usually can't find for less than $100. Picked up a second for $15 and tax on a deeper discount. Don't think the store will ever carry them again / I'll get that chance in the future.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sumrtym, yeah that was the _Deal of the Century_ on those giants. We got a HL the year following your post about it but they didn't stock them and not seeing them this year either. That was really a loss for the store discounting them down to that. Almost surprised HL didn't just store the unsold ones for putting out the following year, that or selling to a jobber. Haven't been on their website lately but I'm not even sure if Funkins is making them that large any more.


I think the largest Funkins at HL are listed at 29.99. They always have a 40% off coupon you can use if it's an item that's not on sale. 

Has anyone seen any Funkins yet at JoAnns?

I think I'm OK on them but always watch out for sales on them. Picked up some extra two years ago for my singing pumpkins display when Joann had them on clearance. I hope I have a few extra left over to use as pumpkins in the yard otherwise will be looking for sales later in the fall.


----------



## sumrtym

I check every year now (not that I have room for any more, or really, the two I have). But someday they'll be pumpkinrot scarecrows. I had thought of using one for a stalkabout, but have decided it's really too heavy (think it's 5 lbs). The tall giant ones were discounted like that too, but quite a few of them had long splits in them. I don't think they sold a single one of either till they got to 80% off, and even then, I might have been the only purchaser. The rest went fast all at 90% the morning they were reduced.


----------



## sumrtym

Gordmans has a nice detailed ceramic owl about 11 to 13" tall with a neat crackle green glaze with brown showing through, and some worn areas in brown, for $10 on clearance. However, clearance is 50% off so it's only $5!!!! I'll try to get a picture tomorrow, my camera died tonight after about 4 pics.


----------



## Juno_b

The Williams Sonoma website has launched their Halloween preview. There are some very interesting pieces, including a pretty cool skull punch bowl and skull plates, which would be great for appetizers and desserts. You can receive a 15% off coupon when you sign up for their email. 

You can find the items here: http://www.williams-sonoma.com/sear...e=24&page=viewall&sortBy=best&words=halloween

Have fun looking!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Sounds like something I really want! No Gordmans for over an hour away. 


sumrtym said:


> Gordmans has a nice detailed ceramic owl about 11 to 13" tall with a neat crackle green glaze with brown showing through, and some worn areas in brown, for $10 on clearance. However, clearance is 50% off so it's only $5!!!! I'll try to get a picture tomorrow, my camera died tonight after about 4 pics.


----------



## Jackielantern

I really liked the fabric print in the tablecloth, runner and apron but YIKES the prices!! I found a really similar print that I think I simply cannot live without having a few yards. Here's the link just in case I wasn't the only one drooling over that fabric. 

https://www.fabric.com/buy/0293421/sleepy-hollow-skeletons-bone


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those are some wickedly cool skeleton/skull items there on WS's site! High Drool-Over potential IMO. Thanks for the heads up Juno_b. Believe it or not even at their prices, they will probably sell out of some items way before halloween.


----------



## c910andace

Jackielantern said:


> I really liked the fabric print in the tablecloth, runner and apron but YIKES the prices!! I found a really similar print that I think I simply cannot live without having a few yards. Here's the link just in case I wasn't the only one drooling over that fabric.
> 
> https://www.fabric.com/buy/0293421/sleepy-hollow-skeletons-bone


Great find. I too love the skellie toile but at that price point I'm not sure. I'd rather buy those awesome skull plates and grab a few yards of this fantastic fabric. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Juno_b

I think I actually prefer this fabric to the one offered on the W-S site. Great find!!!


----------



## Jackielantern

Juno_b said:


> I think I actually prefer this fabric to the one offered on the W-S site. Great find!!!



Thanks! I order from them often, so I went straight there when I saw the WS stuff. Just a heads up the fabric on the website pics tend to be darker than the actual fabric.

I do too! They also have a similar one with a black background that I think is glow in the dark? Also another one that reminds me of Victorian wallpaper, spookified.


----------



## Juno_b

You're very welcome!  I absolutely love the skeleton plates.  I don't think they'll last for long.


----------



## Juno_b

Jackielantern said:


> Thanks! I order from them often, so I went straight there when I saw the WS stuff. Just a heads up the fabric on the website pics tend to be darker than the actual fabric.
> 
> That's good to know.
> 
> I do too! They also have a similar one with a black background that I think is glow in the dark? Also another one that reminds me of Victorian wallpaper, spookified.


I'll have to check them out.


----------



## frogkid11

Juno_b said:


> You can receive a 15% off coupon when you sign up for their email.
> 
> You can find the items here: http://www.williams-sonoma.com/sear...e=24&page=viewall&sortBy=best&words=halloween
> 
> Have fun looking!


Hey Juno B - I went onto their website and the flashpage that comes up says if I sign up my email address I get 10% off and free shipping for any item over $49. Did you find another place on the site that gives you 15% off? Just curious so I can figure out the better discount.


----------



## Juno_b

frogkid11 said:


> Hey Juno B - I went onto their website and the flashpage that comes up says if I sign up my email address I get 10% off and free shipping for any item over $49. Did you find another place on the site that gives you 15% off? Just curious so I can figure out the better discount.


I spotted the 15% promotion link when you sign up at couponcabin.com:
http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/williams-sonoma/

If that doesn't work, you can try a coupon code I received from them for 15% off plus free shipping. I used it earlier today. The code is 6GC4-SJT6-XL3Z and is good until 7/28. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## hallorenescene

you got some pretty nice stuff posted there shadowbat. it almost makes me want to sing. that sure is a cute little girl. why so sad? someone needs to buy her a pumpkin. pumpkins make smiles.
ferguc, you too, everyone is finding such cool stuff. just hobby lobby has out here.


----------



## MissWendy13

I was at the dentist yesterday and noticed an Avon magazine from earlier this month with Halloween stuff in it already! :]


----------



## Shadowbat

hallorenescene said:


> you got some pretty nice stuff posted there shadowbat. it almost makes me want to sing. that sure is a cute little girl. why so sad? someone needs to buy her a pumpkin. pumpkins make smiles.
> ferguc, you too, everyone is finding such cool stuff. just hobby lobby has out here.



LOL. That's her normal expression when we're at a store because she wants everything!


----------



## LairMistress

My jaw is on the floor over here. GORDMANS has Halloween?? I had no idea! I didn't even bother going the last two years to look. It just never occurred to me. Now we have a Ross Dress For Less store, too--I am adding two more stops to the Halloween shopping tour! (well, three really, since I haven't been to Harbor Freight to buy tools for making my own stuff, either)



sumrtym said:


> Stopped by Gordman's as well. Couldn't find the guy to give me the "tour", but they started putting things out. A lot are in the photos posted, but those show a few things I haven't seen yet and our store had some stuff not in the photos posted yet as well. They had some jack-o'-lantern cut out faced cylinders made out of corrugated siding it looked like with crackle orange paint in 3 sizes for placing a candle in, as well as a really large tin 2-dimensional pumpkin jack-o-lantern with stake for a lawn ornament. In the same style as those metal bags with the antique style Halloween art, they had little cutouts cut to shape backed by wood sitting on top of a black wood rectangle with different phrases beneath them, like "Best Witches", etc. Also, some little ceramic orange jack-o'-lantern and white skeleton face pails 3 to 4" tall with metal handles for placing candles in, and those were $3 and change. There was another taller tin character with a pumpkin head dressed more for fall (hat, overalls) with leaves coming out of his shoes, very fall festive that looked pretty cool. I think it was $59.99. They had not finished processing the shipment that came in today yet even, and had loads more Halloween I was told. Much like HomeGoods, they usually only get 3-4 of an item at a time, and sometimes you might only see that one shipment of it during the season.


----------



## LairMistress

When I asked the staff at our Dollar Tree and Dollar General, both said "two weeks". THREE WEEKS AGO. 

DT has a few cutesy scarecrows out, and that's it. Nothing at DG so far. I actually have to drive 40 min or so to go to Hobby Lobby, Michaels, TJ Maxx, Big Lots, and now Gordmans and Ross to check. Our TJ Maxx had nothing on Tuesday, but I ran out of time and didn't get to check elsewhere. Our Goodwill and Salvation Army stores don't have their stuff out yet, either. We also have a Shopko in town, which is usually pretty good about putting out their (horribly overpriced) stuff early. Not a thing there, either.


----------



## Paint It Black

I checked out Home Goods yesterday. Still nothing.


----------



## WitchyKitty

LairMistress said:


> When I asked the staff at our Dollar Tree and Dollar General, both said "two weeks". THREE WEEKS AGO.
> 
> DT has a few cutesy scarecrows out, and that's it. Nothing at DG so far. I actually have to drive 40 min or so to go to Hobby Lobby, Michaels, TJ Maxx, Big Lots, and now Gordmans and Ross to check. Our TJ Maxx had nothing on Tuesday, but I ran out of time and didn't get to check elsewhere. Our Goodwill and Salvation Army stores don't have their stuff out yet, either. We also have a Shopko in town, which is usually pretty good about putting out their (horribly overpriced) stuff early. Not a thing there, either.


I was just at my Dollar General yesterday...they were just starting to put out their Halloween candy. They had their planner sheets stuck to the shelves and they had the date they had to be done by on them, which was August 9th I believe (or somewhere around that date...think it was the 9th though). I don't know if that date will include the decorations, or just the goodies, but I would assume they would be out sometime around then as well. I still have nothing Halloween at any of those stores near me: DT, Big Lots, Marshals, Hobby Lobby, ect.


----------



## zo6marlene

I bought a candelabra-type candle stick at 'Tuesday Morning yesterday....twisted tree limb sitting on a frog with an owl in the middle...candle sticks go on either side of the owl. Stands about 14 inches tall and is a dark pewter color. $14.99 Tuesday Morning really didn't have too much..barely a shelf or two. Cashier said they got them in (I bought the last one) the day before.


----------



## queenofcups

I bought the exact same one! It's really nice, I loved it, you could actually keep it out all year round. I ended up taking it back the next day though (sad face) I promised myself I would not buy anymore Halloween stuff this year. We don't have much storage space and my Halloween bins are full. So I was a good girl and returned it. 



zo6marlene said:


> I bought a candelabra-type candle stick at 'Tuesday Morning yesterday....twisted tree limb sitting on a frog with an owl in the middle...candle sticks go on either side of the owl. Stands about 14 inches tall and is a dark pewter color. $14.99 Tuesday Morning really didn't have too much..barely a shelf or two. Cashier said they got them in (I bought the last one) the day before.


----------



## adam

I just read on Home Goods facebook page, they expect Halloween to be out by August 15th! Not too much longer.


----------



## hallorenescene

it's starting to look a lot like xmas, er, I mean, Halloween, everywhere you go, but here, darn it. you guys are so lucky


----------



## LairMistress

I don't know what I was thinking last year, I really don't. I didn't go to Tuesday Morning, either! What is wrong with me?? That's it! I'm making a list of all of the stores in Springfield (IL) that carry cool Halloween stuff, and I'm hitting them all during the first week of August. 

We don't have many stores here in Jacksonville besides those that I mentioned, plus Walmart, Walgreens, and CVS. I have to drive to get the good stuff, but it's usually worth it! (and for some odd reason, they felt the need to give us THREE Dollar General stores, and two Walgreens...in a town of around 20,000 people) 

I only wish that we had a Garden Ridge and Costco around here. Those are both a couple of hours away. I miss having a Savers store, too--but I just remembered that when we lived in the Chicago suburbs, Meijer grocery store had some pretty good stuff. I'll have to put them on my list for my Springfield trip, too...ooooh, and Menards, and...I might need more than one day over there!


----------



## Blackrose1978

My hobby lobby has nothing for Halloween out. General fall Turkey day and icky Christmas stuff a plenty!! Walgreens was unloading Halloween candy the other day when I called to check on the skellys. They said about 3 weeks and will have everything in.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Just an FYI the candles and holders from Michaels that everyone has featured are 50%. Sale ends today.


----------



## Halloeve55

Went to target yesterday.no candy yet at mine.but I did see this magazine for those who like mags.its 5.99.has some decor ideas as well as food reciepes.didnt take a great look..my lil'goblin was driving me nuts.


----------



## Halloeve55

Wish I had a gordmans! Those pumpkins with legs are cute!! I'd buy them all and have them all over my house! Looking foward to going to home goods even though it's more than an hour away but after seeing last years photos it will be worth the trip I think!


----------



## sumrtym

LairMistress said:


> I don't know what I was thinking last year, I really don't. I didn't go to Tuesday Morning, either! What is wrong with me?? That's it! I'm making a list of all of the stores in Springfield (IL) that carry cool Halloween stuff, and I'm hitting them all during the first week of August.


Don't forget Burlington Coat Factory then.


----------



## whynotgrl666

There's been a tad of stuff at michaels but here in NYC the kids don't back till the 9th of September. This means stores like target don't put anything Halloween out until after "back to school" is finished .Major drag.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Speaking of Burlington, I stopped by earlier today and my store did have some Halloween out. There wasn't much and I didn't see anything I wanted (most of it was a little too cute and glittery). But at least there was something! I also stopped at a Ross and still nothing.


----------



## Kymmm

I just got back from Big Lots and they have started putting out Halloween items. I bought a glass skull that reminded me of the Crystal Head Vodka container. It was 8 dollars and when I checked out, the cashier told me that each store was only getting a few. They had only gotten 3 of them. Anywho, here is a pic.


----------



## dawnski

If anyone is looking for material, stop at Walmart's $1 bin in the fabric section. The store by us had a variety of white and black material. Plus some nice (fake) black leather looking material.


----------



## Stinamew

Joann's has started to advertise fall items including little Halloween decorations and fabrics. They're mostly cutesie things at this point, though. Not my taste, but what ever floats your boat.


----------



## MissWendy13

More stuff added to Michaels here! Still lots of empty shelves, they started putting some Spooky Town stuff! Have some lights and stuff out, sorry the pics arent very clear, I was in a rush and also my mobile cameras not very great


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweve, I love Halloween mags. that looks like a cute idea one. I want it
kymmm, I really like that glass skull. I have 2 vodka bottles that would look great with that
misswendy, lots of cool stuff there. I like the cat in the 7th picture a lot


----------



## Halloeve55

Thanks misswendy13 for all the michaels pics.i live far away from one so it's nice to see if a visit would be worth it..and it looks like it would be


----------



## zo6marlene

I just picked up the clock tower and found it to nicer in person than the picture on the box. Michaels had Lemax out but I don't think they were finished. I am assuming they will have a display to show off what's in the boxes and how they looked lit and with motion. They also didn't have their catalog/pamphlet available.


----------



## Evil Elf

My Michaels also had a small witch holding a candy bowl. It was about 3ft. tall, had the same head as the butler holding a skull on a tray, and said the same things as the Witchy Witch door hanger from Grandin Road ($90, though ). Another thing I didn't see in the pics were these plaster heads and haunted houses. A skull, Frankenstein head, and a castle and regular haunted house. Nothing ground-breaking, but somewhat interesting (to me anyway).


----------



## LairMistress

Yes! I used to work there, they get some good indoor things in sometimes. I can't say I've been there lately, though. I will definitely add it to my list. So far, I have 21 stores on the list--not counting any multiple locations of same stores (although some are the same that we have here, Walgreens, dollar stores).


sumrtym said:


> Don't forget Burlington Coat Factory then.


----------



## ferguc

At Gabriel Brothers in KY


----------



## autumn23

This may have already been posted but Bath and Bodyworks website has a few autumn themed pumpkins online


----------



## Mrs.Wicked

I ran in to the Dollar General today, and they have Halloween candy and have cleared shelves for Halloween. The only decorations they had out so far were little glitter pumpkins.


----------



## killerhaunts

Here in Reno, NV we have Halloween Items arriving already!
Michaels: pumpkins, craft items, doggie costumes, crows, owls and MINI vultures, props/decor (lights, witch candy holder, etc.) and those fun Lemax things.
Dollar Tree: FEET! spiders, rats, and other creepy crawlies
Costco: Skeletons and fall swag thing and some LED candles.

Now I just gotta check Big Lots and Wallie!


----------



## tortured_serenity

Where in Ky. Is Gabriel brothers please? I live near Lexington and have never heard of this store.


QUOTE=ferguc;1477393]
View attachment 161087


View attachment 161088


View attachment 161089


At Gabriel Brothers in KY[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

This excites me! I need to check some of my local stores. Someone brought me a Halloween related candy bar last week...I imagine Dollar General maybe? Our Walmart does not have any as of yet. But I notice Halloween stuff as soon as the Back to School stuff is put up. So, hopefully not much longer!


----------



## ferguc

sent u a message tortured serenity


----------



## hallorenescene

ferguc, keep the hype going. feel free to post as many store as you like. i'm loving it


----------



## Brandonandkayla

killerhaunts said:


> Here in Reno, NV we have Halloween Items arriving already!
> Michaels: pumpkins, craft items, doggie costumes, crows, owls and MINI vultures, props/decor (lights, witch candy holder, etc.) and those fun Lemax things.
> Dollar Tree: FEET! spiders, rats, and other creepy crawlies
> Costco: Skeletons and fall swag thing and some LED candles.
> 
> Now I just gotta check Big Lots and Wallie!


I see there is another fellow Reno haunter on these boards! Awesome!


----------



## Miss Erie

Not sure if this has been posted, but Victorian Trading Company has some cool stuff:

http://www.victoriantradingco.com/c...=&page=all&p_sortby=i.createdate+DESC&s1=Sort


----------



## hallorenescene

miss erie, you are right, lots of cool Halloween items. worth checking out


----------



## Guest

Not Halloween yet but the Family Dollar here has a few Autumn items out. I bought a pumpkin spice candle last night. Most of the other locations in my town has none yet. 

My sister said Hobby Lobby has a ton of Halloween stuff out though. I might have to drive out that way.

I am in western NC, by the way.


----------



## Jules17

Miss Erie said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but Victorian Trading Company has some cool stuff:
> 
> http://www.victoriantradingco.com/c...=&page=all&p_sortby=i.createdate+DESC&s1=Sort


Yes, Miss Erie, this site has some great stuff! Some of it is on the expensive side, but it's great decor inspiration as I can try making something similar. I love the gothic luminaries, coffin box and the ornate black frame and I'm sure I'll still buy a couple things. Thanks for the link and I'll have to check this site more often.


----------



## Halloween Havoc

Look what I found today at Lowe's - whoo hoo. I think people think I've lost it looking at Halloween stuff. Oh an my newest build is sitting in my driveway drying and people are seriously walking by and staring. Exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Childofthecorn, sounds like a trip to Hobby Lobby might be in order tonight.


....and Lowe's! I bought my Gemmy Pirate there last year and was impressed they had a decent amount of decorations. While I'm not a fan of inflatables (although I have a few), that grim reaper one is interesting. The Monsters Inc one is kind of cute. Any more photos Brandi?


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Brandi Parkin Babbitt said:


> Look what I found today at Lowe's - whoo hoo. I think people think I've lost it looking at Halloween stuff. Oh an my newest build is sitting in my driveway drying and people are seriously walking by and staring. Exactly what I was hoping for.
> View attachment 161342


 How much was that Life size reaper?


----------



## Halloween Havoc

Reaper was $198. This is everything they had but I was impressed that they are the first store to start getting the big stuff out. Gonna really start looking now at all the stores. This totally just justified my already started to build.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Brandi Parkin Babbitt said:


> Reaper was $198. This is everything they had but I was impressed that they are the first store to start getting the big stuff out. Gonna really start looking now at all the stores. This totally just justified my already started to build.


oh wow how much was the smaller one right next to it???


----------



## Bela Lugosi's Dead

Very exciting...I just checked the Pottery Barn website and they have tons of awesome Halloween items now!!! Love their stuff, really pricey though. 

Yankee Candle is having the Halloween preview party this Saturday (Aug 3rd) in stores. I do not collect the boney bunch, but still might go to YC store in the mall to check it out.


----------



## Evil Elf

I've been wondering if they had anything yet, since they usually have stuff out pretty early. Nonetheless, I haven't made the trip there to specifically look for Halloween. I will definitely be heading over there as soon as I can now!


----------



## Penumbra

My Lowe's is usually the last store to get Halloween items in my area. It's okay, In my opinion, because they seem to have nothing but inflatables these days.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Brandi Parkin Babbitt said:


> Look what I found today at Lowe's - whoo hoo. I think people think I've lost it looking at Halloween stuff. Oh an my newest build is sitting in my driveway drying and people are seriously walking by and staring. Exactly what I was hoping for.
> View attachment 161342


Did you happen to read what the Reaper does? He Reminds me a lot of the Ghost Reaper sold at Lowes in 2011.


----------



## Halloeve55

Went to my lowes this past sat hoping they would have something but they had nothing


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned or if it even has it's own thread but my AC Moore had quite a bit of halloween today, about 3 shelves and 3 endcaps. alot of it is picks ( floral, pumpkins , twigs with spiders or bats) , crows, some cute small ones for crafts as well as a really really large one, no props per se but some decorations, signs, skulls , bats . Man I didn't have a camera and I hate that. It was all 40 % off ...thats the best part to me.. Of course it being AC moore alot was good for crafts ect.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Hallmark had some items out today. I took some pics but then deleted by mistake, sorry guys.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Brandi Parkin Babbitt said:


> Look what I found today at Lowe's - whoo hoo. I think people think I've lost it looking at Halloween stuff. Oh an my newest build is sitting in my driveway drying and people are seriously walking by and staring. Exactly what I was hoping for.
> View attachment 161342


if they have the reaper in demo please make a video


----------



## sumrtym

Miss Erie said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but Victorian Trading Company has some cool stuff:
> 
> http://www.victoriantradingco.com/c...=&page=all&p_sortby=i.createdate+DESC&s1=Sort


I happen to live just a few miles from them and their warehouse outlet store.


----------



## CCdalek

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> if they have the reaper in demo please make a video


I'm pretty sure the reaper just has flashing lights inside of him like the Ghost Reaper. He doesn't move or talk at all.


----------



## Halloween Havoc

The one next to it was 49.


----------



## CCdalek

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> My Michaels also had a small witch holding a candy bowl. It was about 3ft. tall, had the same head as the butler holding a skull on a tray, and said the same things as the Witchy Witch door hanger from Grandin Road ($90, though ). Another thing I didn't see in the pics were these plaster heads and haunted houses. A skull, Frankenstein head, and a castle and regular haunted house. Nothing ground-breaking, but somewhat interesting (to me anyway).


A witch holding a candy bowl? Since I collect the Gemmy Treater Greeters (Although it sounds like this one is not Gemmy), I may have to buy that one. Did you happen to take a picture of it?


----------



## Halloween Havoc

I have to go back to Lowe's tomorrow to get one more thing for my big build and I will look and read more about the two reapers. Kinda blah for my liking but I will look. Any looking at Halloween stuff is tooo exciting.


----------



## Miss Erie

sumrtym said:


> I happen to live just a few miles from them and their warehouse outlet store.


Can I mail you a check and a list for a zillion things?!


----------



## GhostHost999

as soon as back to school is almost over, it's all halloween..........and christmas.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I love Victorian Trading Co too. Just received a couple of items I ordered from them this past Saturday. I also got an email from them offering $2.00 shipping. Now I may have to buy more. I'm a sucker for discounted/free shipping!


----------



## hallorenescene

brandi, the items posted are getting better and better. thanks. and do tell, what is earning the looks in your driveway? what have you been working on?
gos, i'm like you, not a big fan of inflatables, but I have a few. they seem to somehow put out a few that do catch my eye now and then.


----------



## Jules17

sumrtym said:


> I happen to live just a few miles from them and their warehouse outlet store.


You lucky duck! It's probably a good thing I'm several hundreds of miles away or I'd be in there too much.


----------



## Jules17

Pier 1 has their Halloween items online. They are usually too cutesy for me but they do have some cool LED candle items, such as some black LED tapers which I may have to get. Items will start arriving at stores around Aug 4th.

Here's the link: http://www.pier1.com/on/demandware....ch-Show?q=halloween#q=halloween&start=0&sz=12


----------



## Bela Lugosi's Dead

I don't always go for the cutesy decorations either. I like the more grown-up gothic things. One year I bought a set of Halloween coasters from Pier 1. I actually use them all year, really cool looking. 

Not sure when they will start putting their stuff out, but Target will have a HUGE selection of Halloween item in the store. Last year I bought a tombstone (impressive) and the grapevine pumpkins that have a string of lights in them. And Party City is the best place to go, almost the whole store will be Halloween. I think that Pottery Barn only has stuff online right now. Not sure when they start displaying things in the store, probably in September?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> brandi, the items posted are getting better and better. thanks. and do tell, what is earning the looks in your driveway? what have you been working on?
> gos, i'm like you, not a big fan of inflatables, but I have a few. they seem to somehow put out a few that do catch my eye now and then.


@@Hallo, since you're someone who normally doesn't buy the inflatables, what caught your attention enough to take the plunge? 

GR had this huge cat with moving mouth a few years ago and I bought it on clearance. It was just too cool to pass up. We have a dining pergola now in the backyard (10 feet high and maybe 10 x 16). One year I would love to strap it to the top of it. It sure would get noticed from the road by the ToTers! My other inflatable is a black and purple spider that I bought to put on our roof near our entry door. Since it's lit inside, I thought it would also get seen from the street.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

CCdalek said:


> I'm pretty sure the reaper just has flashing lights inside of him like the Ghost Reaper. He doesn't move or talk at all.


ahh that will suck though he will still be cool imo


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Brandi Parkin Babbitt said:


> The one next to it was 49.


if you're talking about the inflatable 49 is too cheap for a giant inflatable


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jules17 said:


> Pier 1 has their Halloween items online. They are usually too cutesy for me but they do have some cool LED candle items, such as some black LED tapers which I may have to get. Items will start arriving at stores around Aug 4th.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.pier1.com/on/demandware....ch-Show?q=halloween#q=halloween&start=0&sz=12



Jules, thanks for the heads up. I see my local stores should be getting stuff in this coming week. They have that Nightmare Before Christmas-like arch again this year. I really love the look of it even though I don't do any Tim Burton themes, but would love to if I had the storage space for another theme. I did look last year after halloween hoping to find one on clearance but they were sold out of it. Anyone buy it? 

Oh well, another store to stop in at some point for a close up look.


----------



## Miss Erie

Grandin Road is live! Check out these wilting flowers in vase, watch the video. I need this!

http://www.grandinroad.com/wilting-...ttrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=7&redirect=y


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

CCdalek said:


> I'm pretty sure the reaper just has flashing lights inside of him like the Ghost Reaper. He doesn't move or talk at all.


 That SUCKS!!!!!!! Gemmy is caring less about there life size products.


----------



## Evil Elf

I really hope it does more than just that.  If it really is a robe with a skull and a flashing light string, then that would be disheartening. I hope someone will go and read what it does so we would know for sure.


----------



## Jules17

Miss Erie said:


> Grandin Road is live! Check out these wilting flowers in vase, watch the video. I need this!
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/wilting-...ttrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=7&redirect=y


Yes, I love those wilting flowers!! May have to get them! 

The feather wreaths on a ribbon are also pretty cool but I'd never pay that amount ($69) for it but it's good inspiration to make something like it. The gothic candlesticks are really nice as well but I'll just stick to finding cool candlesticks at the thrift stores. It's the thrill of the hunt anyway.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> That SUCKS!!!!!!! Gemmy is caring less about there life size products.


parents that complain how much something is scary need to shut up  maybe thats why or designers are lazy


----------



## CCdalek

I just went to Michaels today and took a video of their new 3' Talking Witch on display. It has that same butler head used on most products like this these days, but it's still a fun prop. 




It is a bit pricey at $89.99, but with one of their 40% coupons it may be worth it.


----------



## hallorenescene

ccdalek, that is a cute witch. funny it can look that good whether it be the butler or the witch.
gos, the first year the inflatables came out, I was impressed. they were pricey though. after Halloween I went in on the sale day, and there was one left on the shelf. oh boy, I did grab it. I couldn't wait till the next year to put him out. I put him out the next year, but the tot walked close past him, and they kicked, and punched, and poked at him with objects. when Halloween was over, I managed to grab another. so I had a vampire and a Frankenstein. but I never put them out. then I would see them deflated, and they look like laundry blown off the clothes line. so then we moved the haunt, and a lady down the road gave me a big pumpkin. I put it out to be polite. but still was not into them. so one day at work, when I got off, I went past a house that had a small yard, but had as many as they could fit into that yard. it was very impressive. I made a comment to my co workers, and they were ecstatic about the display as well. so I thought maybe I should rethink this. then I went to goodwill. they had 2 there. $5.00 and $7.00. so last Halloween I put out the only 3 I could find while looking through totes. I got to say they looked good along side a bunch of blow molds. I heard lots of positive comments. this year I hope to put out all 5. and I got to admit, some are very impressive. I did buy 1 at a garage sale the other day for $5.00, I hope it's not one I already have. if not, I will have 6 to put out this year


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@Hallo, enjoyed your inflatable history. They do have a way to worm their way into your haunt. Still not in my heart though but have to admit a neighbor on another street has a bear inflatable for Christmastime that I always look for because I think it's just cute. I don't really go for cute but this one got me. 

As for kids abusing these, our neighbor put one of those snowglobes ones out a number of years ago and some kids in the neighborhood damaged it. I know inflatables are rather expensive so kind of felt bad for the neighbors. But to be honest no difference having your halloween display vandalized.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks everyone. Ordered my Bride and Groom!


----------



## TheNextMartha

Went out yesterday to scope a few stores. 

Michael's craft: Spooky town was out and I added a few new ones to the list. They had a middle aisle with Halloween including the witch candy bowl holder, fall decor, pumpkins.

Costco: Skeleton ($37 and it looks just like the Walgreens one) candles, a wreath

JoAnn- only fall out

Menards- Nothing

Halloween Store- Location had sign up that said "Opening Sept" 

That's all I've hit so far. Can't wait for Menards/Walgreens to get set up.


----------



## Halloeve55

22.99 at toysrus


----------



## sumrtym

Stopped by Gordman's again, first time this week. They get shipments twice a week. HUGE amounts of new stuff. Couple more large tin figures, lots of signs, boxes with decoupage Halloween themes on them (these were actually pretty nice), shelf sitters, metal rod spiders, spider stands, mercury glass pumpkins, etc, etc. TONS of stuff. 

Still, not the items yet I'm looking for but lots of neat things at good prices.


----------



## just_Tim

CCdalek said:


> I just went to Michaels today and took a video of their new 3' Talking Witch on display. It has that same butler head used on most products like this these days, but it's still a fun prop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bit pricey at $89.99, but with one of their 40% coupons it may be worth it.




loll oh man that l looks funny seeing that head on a witch loll I have 2 of the butler's different sizes with the head. I had to look twice seeing the pic hahaha. But like you said still looks like a fun prop !!!!


----------



## just_Tim

also just subbed to your youtube look forward to seeing Halloween vids ! im 2kooltimx on youtube if you see me on there


----------



## hallorenescene

halloeve, we were just in a town 2 hours away that has a toysrus, never thought to look there.
dollar tree in mason city has an end cap of spiders, owls, ravens, mice, and bags of spider tot give aways.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CCdalek said:


> I just went to Michaels today and took a video of their new 3' Talking Witch on display. It has that same butler head used on most products like this these days, but it's still a fun prop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bit pricey at $89.99, but with one of their 40% coupons it may be worth it.


I bought two of the little 3-foot butlers and compared photos. They are similar but not really the same. The witch has puffy cheeks near the eyes, the butler doesn't. As a result the skin folds on the side of the face are different. The butler has better dental hygiene, and has all of his teeth uppers and lowers and the witch, poor thing, is toothless it appears. The butler's nose is long and downward tilted, the witch has a big and bulbous nose. They do look like they shoe shop together and like a unisex style of shoe. Probably a few more difference but the two sure could be ugly relatives! LOL.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Tai Pan Trading was in the process of putting their Halloween, Fall and Harvest/Thanksgiving out. I snapped a few pics.

































Nothing I couldn't live without yet. The life-size skelly was $65.


----------



## Halloeve55

hallorenescene said:


> halloeve, we were just in a town 2 hours away that has a toysrus, never thought to look there.
> dollar tree in mason city has an end cap of spiders, owls, ravens, mice, and bags of spider tot give aways.


she's actually with the collectable action figures next to transformer toys! lol. they had frankenstein as well but he wasn't stocked.


----------



## flopo

Michael's in Abbotsford, British Columbia, just starting.


----------



## jrox

Michaels, DFW


----------



## MissKitty

Cracker Barrel only had 1 table set up. I hope this is not all that they get. 









Cool vacuum. Moves just like the broom.


----------



## MissKitty

Neat gift store in Calabash, NC. I had to sneak these pics. I love this little store. Thank you to the person who mentioned it last year on here. It's a magical little room.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Love the Haunted Vacuum Cleaner*



MissKitty said:


> Cracker Barrel only had 1 table set up.....
> 
> Cool vacuum. Moves just like the broom.
> 
> View attachment 161998



_Dang_ I wish we had a Cracker Barrel in our area. I always find something unique I'd love to own in the photos you guys post from there each year. I so love that vacuum! Any idea how much it costs? Could see it now with butler and maid props (maybe Jeeves and Moaneek). I would take my dancing, small tabletop broom and turn it into a feather duster...._OK I know some company will steal that idea now that I said it_.....but you guys could get the jump on them and create your own this year. Shouldn't be hard at all. Kind of like the idea of the feather duster better than the broom anyway. Great in a haunted hotel setting. So far I'm just working on the hotel lobby area in plans, and have some items and costumes like a bellhop's, that I'm collecting for it.

Since no Cracker Barrels anywhere around me, I guess I could take my dancing reaper from GR bought on deep clearance and use the base of that to create a haunted vacuum...that prop works on the same Roomba-like premise. Wasn't sure why I bought it to begin with as it didn't exactly go with my other items but now maybe it was a good deal.

Thanks for posting your pics Miss Kitty.


----------



## MissKitty

The vacuum was $39.99. I could ship you one. 

There's a neat owl that's huge for $24.99.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, your ugly relative cracked me up. I really like my ugly butler. I was thinking I wouldn't be interested in the witch since they were so similar, but if she is that different/same, now I want her too.
zombie, I kinda like the caged prisoner
halloeve, thanks, i'm headed to des moines soon. going school clothes shopping with my grandson
flopo, I like those photos
jrox, I want the witch and that cool tree
miss kitty, are you serious about the vacuum? it doesn't look like a prop.
wow miss kitty, that store is packed. it's like a little xmas gift shop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MissKitty said:


> The vacuum was $39.99. I could ship you one.
> 
> There's a neat owl that's huge for $24.99.



PM'd you. Thanks so much for the offer Miss Kitty. Will let you know in a couple of days. HF people are so nice and are a real community all year round.


----------



## Red

I work at a Canadian Tire store for the summer (for all the Canadians) and we're getting our Halloween shipment in on August 19th/20th. The three bigger items I noticed were the talking busts at 50 bucks a piece, a life-size witch (I assume Gemmy) at 80 bucks I believe, and a "Banjo skeleton" which is 110 bucks. None of the items had pictures yet in our system so I just got the names and prices. I assume the banjo skeleton and busts are similar to the Grandin road ones!


----------



## MissKitty

hallorenescene said:


> gos, your ugly relative cracked me up. I really like my ugly butler. I was thinking I wouldn't be interested in the witch since they were so similar, but if she is that different/same, now I want her too.
> zombie, I kinda like the caged prisoner
> halloeve, thanks, i'm headed to des moines soon. going school clothes shopping with my grandson
> flopo, I like those photos
> jrox, I want the witch and that cool tree
> miss kitty, are you serious about the vacuum? it doesn't look like a prop.
> wow miss kitty, that store is packed. it's like a little xmas gift shop.


It is a Christmas shop! It's a really neat store. Worth the drive there if you visit Myrtle Beach.


----------



## stormygirl84

Saw the first Halloween merch go up in Walmart this week (I work there) - Halloween onesies! They had white with candy corns, black with skeleton bones, orange with a JOL face and (my fave) red with baby Dracula! Soooo cute! I don't even have a child yet, and I might have to buy the Drac one, for "someday..." *sigh*

Sorry for the poor pic quality, my camera phone sucks.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Hey Red! Thanks for the update! I don't want to put you out, but I picked up a gemmy LED spotlight at Canadian Tire last year which I was really happy with. They sold them in three colours and a blacklight version I think. If you happen to see them and you happen to remember, I'd love to hear about it. 

Glad to see you back here today! Thanks again for the heads-up!


----------



## flopo

Red said:


> I work at a Canadian Tire store for the summer (for all the Canadians) and we're getting our Halloween shipment in on August 19th/20th. The three bigger items I noticed were the talking busts at 50 bucks a piece, a life-size witch (I assume Gemmy) at 80 bucks I believe, and a "Banjo skeleton" which is 110 bucks. None of the items had pictures yet in our system so I just got the names and prices. I assume the banjo skeleton and busts are similar to the Grandin road ones!


Thanks for the great info, hope I'm off work that day.

What province are you in? I'm in BC.


----------



## Jezebelle

A year-long lurker on here, I finally broke down to join! I have an inside track to Bath & Bodyworks from a friend, they are doing their Halloween plan-o-grams this Sunday night, August 4th for merchandise release on Monday. At least, at the Southern CA store this is the case, so I'll be there & will post some pics!


----------



## Miss Erie

Jezebelle said:


> A year-long lurker on here, I finally broke down to join! I have an inside track to Bath & Bodyworks from a friend, they are doing their Halloween plan-o-grams this Sunday night, August 4th for merchandise release on Monday. At least, at the Southern CA store this is the case, so I'll be there & will post some pics!


I'm in So Cal too so I'd love to see some pics!


----------



## Miss Erie

For any other So Cal members, Rogers's Gardens will be opening their Halloween Boutique on 8/30. It is amazing, I try to go every year. They go all out with their decorations and they have lots for sale. Most of it is out of my price range but it's so fun to go check it out. It's almost like a free haunted house tour. Last year they had a creepy bed set up with a white sheet and projected onto it were creepy crawly bugs. It literally freaked me out LOL! I will definitely post pictures when I go. 

http://rogersgardens.com/events/halloween-boutique-night-gallery/

Edited to add this video that I just found from 2012:

http://rogersgardens.com/holiday-2/halloween2012/


----------



## Shadowbat

Jezebelle said:


> A year-long lurker on here, I finally broke down to join! I have an inside track to Bath & Bodyworks from a friend, they are doing their Halloween plan-o-grams this Sunday night, August 4th for merchandise release on Monday. At least, at the Southern CA store this is the case, so I'll be there & will post some pics!



Welcome!


It's funny. The wife and I were at B&BW a couple days ago checking out their new pumpkin scents. I asked the one sales associate when they will be getting more in, as they were already sold out of a few of them. Her response was "probably not until the end of September, this was just a preview". 

Of course we knew better.


----------



## frogkid11

Miss Erie said:


> For any other So Cal members, Rogers's Gardens will be opening their Halloween Boutique on 8/30. It is amazing, I try to go every year. They go all out with their decorations and they have lots for sale. Most of it is out of my price range but it's so fun to go check it out. It's almost like a free haunted house tour. Last year they had a creepy bed set up with a white sheet and projected onto it were creepy crawly bugs. It literally freaked me out LOL! I will definitely post pictures when I go.
> 
> http://rogersgardens.com/events/halloween-boutique-night-gallery/
> 
> Edited to add this video that I just found from 2012:
> 
> http://rogersgardens.com/holiday-2/halloween2012/


I so wish a store like this was open year round. I love the transformation and how they paid so much attention to the detail of the settings and surroundings in order to create an atmosphere that made you want to buy things, even if they aren't your style.


----------



## hallorenescene

even though i'm not from Canada, the heads up was nice.
stormygirl, even my grandkids are to big for that drac one, hmmm, maybe a doll.
jeze, sweet
miss erie, I only wish we had stores like that here


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jezebelle said:


> A year-long lurker on here, I finally broke down to join! I have an inside track to Bath & Bodyworks from a friend, they are doing their Halloween plan-o-grams this Sunday night, August 4th for merchandise release on Monday. At least, at the Southern CA store this is the case, so I'll be there & will post some pics!


Welcome aboard! I'd be interested to hear what they are doing as well. Thanks.


----------



## Hilda

My boys were with their father, and I got a rare 'me' day and hit every store I could that could possibly have Halloween merchandise. I did take a lot of pics. I started at Yankee Candle, then Plow & Hearth... This was all they had at Plow & Hearth. The little black gittery twig bird nests were nice, but $10 each. 









I hit several Dollar Trees (three endcaps), Big Lots, (already discussed in the thread for that), Lowes (nothing yet), JoAnne Fabric (has TONS of autumn theme stuff, barely any Halloween yet), Tuesday Morning (had two shelves of cute things), Marshalls (nothing yet), TJ Maxx (no Halloween)., but they have some really ugly cactus? grey leathery houseplants in grey terra cotta pots for $5 or $7 in their home decor clearance shelf. I grabbed one for my witch kitchen. I have never seen an actual fake houseplant so ugly. hahaha

Our Party City was just starting. The banner is up for Halloween City next door. Target has no sign of anything. The surprise of the day was Pier 1. They had so much stuff I was dizzy!! I took a bunch of pictures. Should I post them in this thread or start a thread for Pier 1. Some advice would be appreciated. I also took pictures of the aisle in A.C. Moore which has a lot more out than Michaels at this point. 

Whew! What a day. I'm happy to post pics, I just wanted to know where to put them.


----------



## hellachris

Went to Big Lots and snapped some pictures!
http://www.cannibalreviews.com/2013/08/halloween-sightings-big-lots-080413.html#more


----------



## Zombiesmash

I'd start a Pier 1 thread, Hilda. I'd love to see the pics!


----------



## tortured_serenity

Yes please post the pier one pics


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda, I did a search for Pier One 2013 and looked thru 11 pages of results. No thread started yet so please set one up with your photos. Please add the year to the title. Can't wait to see what they have.


----------



## halloween333

I will be stopping by Michael's and Party City tomorrow. Possibly Pier 1 too. And I might have to go to Cracker Barrel for dinner 

Anywhere else I should stop by? Does Home Goods have anything yet??


----------



## MissKitty

halloween333 said:


> I will be stopping by Michael's and Party City tomorrow. Possibly Pier 1 too. And I might have to go to Cracker Barrel for dinner
> 
> Anywhere else I should stop by? Does Home Goods have anything yet??


Tuesday Morning maybe?


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Has anyone seen anything at dollar general yet? I know they start early and I haven't found anything on them yet.


----------



## Jezebelle

Hi everyone! Thanks for the hearty welcome! Tomorrow I will be going to Bath & Bodyworks as well as Home Goods, to see if there is anything there, I will,be sure to document with pics & post them here. 

Rogers Garden is wonderful for Halloween! I made a note of the date 8/30 for the opening. I will be doing a cross country road trip to NY in Sept, so please out of state folks let me knowing what great stores you have, and I will be sure to stop by. I am such a Halloween nut. Anything with ravens/crows, spiderwebs, and anatomical parts like vertebrae. My favorite stores are Home Goods, Pottery Barn & Williams-Sonoma for Halloween, but I prefer a great sale!


----------



## Jezebelle

For Scarecrow, I did go to Dollar General on Friday and they were putting their Halloween stock out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in a large TJ maxx and More today and they had zip. Seems like everyone else beat them this year.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I've managed to run into the same lady both times I've gone into HomeGoods to check, and both times she said she had no idea when their Halloween would be in.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Jezebelle said:


> For Scarecrow, I did go to Dollar General on Friday and they were putting their Halloween stock out.


Thanks for the info! I'll have to check sometime.


----------



## SpookyOwl

Big lots had a bunch of stuff out but I didn't see anything I couldn't live without. Hobby lobby had nothing. Dollar tree had a few things but no owls which is what I wanted. Here's some pics from Big Lots


----------



## tortured_serenity

THERE are the bottles i've been waiting for my stores to put out! I must have at least one of each and the glass skulls...i hope my store puts them out asap. 



SpookyOwl said:


> Big lots had a bunch of stuff out but I didn't see anything I couldn't live without. Hobby lobby had nothing. Dollar tree had a few things but no owls which is what I wanted. Here's some pics from Big Lots


----------



## SpookyOwl

I hope they put them out for you soon. Funny how stores put things out at different times. I went to a different dollar tree Saturday and they didn't have any Halloween out yet.


----------



## awokennightmare

Garden Ridge was loaded! I will need to return soon to see what to get. Michaels was pretty much stalked as well, but i'm sure there will be more to come, at least thats my belief since they usually carry bails of straw and they didn't have those in yet. My Dollar Tree didn't have much yet, just one endcap. Party city had the Halloween is coming... signs up, but besides reorganizing a little bit, nothing new was out. Last place I checked was Hobby Lobby and it was about the same as the last time I checked it. I'll be going to Big Lots soon so hopefully they are set up!


----------



## Dulcet Jones

Just visited my local Dollar Tree, (Kingston Ontario), they have a small section of one aisle done up with halloween decorations so far.


----------



## ferguc

Big Lots In Ky Lex

























black candles and white!!!


----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc




----------



## ferguc

and at garden ridge...snoopy


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Thank you so much for all of the awesome pictures Ferguc. I really love it when people post pictures. So thank you to everyone. I took some the other day and wanted to post them, then I realized I suck at figuring out how to do that. I'll learn one of these days.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Tomato sauce? lol

I went to Michael's tonight just to take pics...


----------



## Helena Handbasket

More from Michael's...


----------



## Helena Handbasket

aaaand more from Michael's


----------



## hallorenescene

hilda, i'd like to see them here. 
i'm going to Des Moines Iowa tomorrow, anyone have any suggestions of Halloween stores to hit?
spooky owl, thanks for posting the picture. some cute stuff
ferguc, wow wow wow, I like the string of lights, the candelabra, the tree and zombie pathway markers, the black owl solar light in the right picture, and the animated dancing reapers. and did I mention the tree pathway markers
Helena, you have some more cool stuff


----------



## Helena Handbasket

I want the candelabras at Michael's, but they only have them in those goofy poofy floral arrangements.


----------



## Therrien Manor

Spotted yesterday in the Anchorage Alaska Costco!


----------



## hallorenescene

tiazia, you can't go wrong with a skeleton


----------



## Miss Erie

Thank you Ferguc, I love those metallic witch bottles. Gonna try to run over there tomorrow. Oh, and grab some spaghetti sauce too


----------



## Miss Erie

tortured_serenity said:


> THERE are the bottles i've been waiting for my stores to put out! I must have at least one of each and the glass skulls...i hope my store puts them out asap.


Me too! I need those bottles!!


----------



## Jezebelle

Bath & Body Works new hand sanitizer cases for Halloween. The house & the pumpkin light up!


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Home goods bust. I bought one of the top hat guy, and a headless horseman snow globe.


----------



## lynneblue

2013 Halloween stuff in stores, VA, Big Lots just started, path lights, zombie, ghost, skull, and skull/ghoul with sounds, yard signs, talking raven.
MIchaels has all of it's stuff out, but not much large gemmy like at my store. Lexmark, small decor stuff.
Gab's has a little decor not much yet.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

More Home Goods. They said they will be getting a lot more in and that I was the first to buy Halloween décor. They have the headless horseman on his horse again this year. I did not see the standing one though.



















The last picture is of the 2 things I bought.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

WifeofFrankie, you are sending me to my HomeGoods today! Thank goodness I have the time today to go. only hope my store has started putting items out. But if you are in Northern California you're in my area so I expect the deliveries to this part of the country have all been made around the same time. 

I _love_ the lit globe, that's really cool! And I think I may pick up another bust. Liking the *Voodoo Top Hat Guy*. What did the globe and the statutes run this year?

I see from your shelf photo that the silver headless horseman statute is back again this year. I'm sure that will make a lot of people happy and should be another hard item to find as "Sleepy Hollow" on TV airs and more people fall in love with the idea of HH. The books with skull atop are nice as well. And here I was going to go to HG and just take photos and keep blinders on....not a good start to sticking to my plan but good in an other way.  I wonder how many of these busts there are and what they all look like? Fun!


----------



## Wifeofrankie

The globe was $ 14.99 and the bust were $29.99. You should call 1st. I'm in between 2 of the home goods stores. The Folsom store is the one that had things, but the one in Roseville had nothing so far and said it will be a few more weeks. Its a toss up.


----------



## katshead42

I like the haunted house hand sanitizer and I LOVE the headless horseman snow globe!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nada in my store. Still a ton of stuff on all the shelves; they have a lot of clearing to do first. My HomeGoods said they wouldn't get another shipment in until end of week and halloween might be on that otherwise probably next week. Definitely I agree -- Call first unless you are headed in that area.


----------



## 22606

Wifeofrankie said:


> The Folsom store is the one that had things, but the one in Roseville had nothing so far and said it will be a few more weeks. Its a toss up.


Roseville, huh? I didn't realize that California was so close... There is a city of the same name here.

I really like the voodoo priest/zombie bust and the Horseman globe that you purchased, Wifeofrankie.


----------



## sumrtym

Wifeofrankie said:


> Home goods bust. I bought one of the top hat guy, and a headless horseman snow globe.
> View attachment 162512


Oh MAN! I KNEW HomeGoods wasn't going to let me go with purchasing something this year and I think that is it. I love the fact it lights up.

To those who have purchased the globes in the past, do they over time start to lose the water or not (more and more air in the globe)?


----------



## Thesmartmama

Both HomeGoods near me (South Bay area of Los Angeles) had put out some Halloween. I bought the headless horseman snow globe and there is also an owl with eyes that light up, but my owl doesn't work so no picture. Also found these spooky tree candelabra and I love them.


----------



## CemetaryMom

Headless Horseman returned to Grandinroad this year (2013)! Unfortunately, the price is excessive ($599) as well as the truck shipping ($149), so it's out of my reach.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I went by my HomeGoods yesterday and still nothing. I'll stop by again Thursday. I'd call them first, but it's on my way home from work.


----------



## stormygirl84

I went to Party City today, and they are very slowly starting to set up for Halloween! Not much was out - more moving merch around to make room. But it made me happy!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Z Galleries halloween-like items*

Did a search on Z Galleries website for halloween and not much yet. Did see these nice Mortini glasses and at the bottom of the page a few accessorizing pieces: http://www.zgallerie.com/p-13756-mortini-stemware-sets-of-4.aspx Rather simple in line and kind of elegant.

if you do a website seach for Skull you'll turn up a number of items including a potion skull bottle and a poison skull bottle. A few items under Skeleton search.


----------



## hallorenescene

jeze, those are real cute
wife o Frankie, those busts are cool. I like the top hat one best too
thesmartmama, home goods has out some nice stuff. thanks for sharing


----------



## Jules17

Stopped by HomeGoods on my way home from work yesterday and no sign of Halloween yet. Will check back tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Shadowbat

Jules17 said:


> Stopped by HomeGoods on my way home from work yesterday and no sign of Halloween yet. Will check back tomorrow or Friday.


Same here. :/


I stopped in Pat Catans again also. I'll post up pics a little bit later. They had some new stuff this year.


----------



## digbugsgirl

I went to Dollar General last night and they have some candy out!! I asked the store manager if more will be out in a week or so and she said definitely! They already have a bunch of stuff to put out!


----------



## MissKitty

Carolina Pottery. They didn't really have much. I'm hoping they get more.



























Gorgeous Fall tree!


----------



## 22606

Looks like a blend of Summer, Fall, and Christmas


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Just got back from shopping at Safeway and I saw that in the floral dept. they had Halloween décor. Tin standing pumpkins and tin witches. It surprised me.


----------



## SpookyOwl

digbugsgirl said:


> I went to Dollar General last night and they have some candy out!! I asked the store manager if more will be out in a week or so and she said definitely! They already have a bunch of stuff to put out!


Yay! That's where I buy my creepy cloth


----------



## Miss Erie

My Homegoods has a tiny bit of stuff out. It was in the very back of the store. Just one small section but I could tell they were clearing the area for more. So fingers crossed, it should be filling up soon. I apologize for not taking pictures. This man was sitting in a chair right next to the display and he kept trying to chat. He was really creeping me out LOL! I needed to do recon and bail. So I'll do my best to describe from memory. 

Best things I saw were these silver pumpkin lamps. The pumpkins were about 8-10" in diameter, they were painted metallic silver and they had moons and I think stars cut out all over. So I imagine they light up well when plugged in. I think it was $12.99. Also metallic silver bottles with a black skull and crossbones. It was under $10. Both of these were the more elegant side of Halloween. 

A couple of stand up cut out signs, small enough for a desk, table, fireplace. Very simple but the artwork was vintage/retro. One had a flying witch, the other a Haunted House. $7.99. 

That was the best of the lot. Some glittery things I ignored and some very standard harvesty looking pumpkins. I'll be by another Homegoods tomorrow so I'll stop in there and see if they have anything. And hopefully no creepy dude trying to chat me up


----------



## Wormyt

Found a skeleton at Costco a few weeks ago and took him to the beach. Jointed skelly and like five foot tall.


----------



## Wormyt

Wormyt said:


> View attachment 162858
> Found a skeleton at Costco a few weeks ago and took him to the beach. Jointed skelly and like five foot tall.


Also at big lots they have stuff out already but didnt get pics of that yet.


----------



## Shadowbat

From Pat Catans. These are in addition to the ones I posted a few pages back from a week ago. They have a couple of other sections that I didn't get to take pics of.


----------



## Shadowbat

MORE>>>>


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Here is whats happing in Illinois....
Party city- starting to get stuff out.
Michaels- everythings out!!
Big lots- Almost everything but still alot of patio stuff.
Lowes- nothing
Menards- nothing
American Sales- nothing


----------



## Scarecrow1006

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> Here is whats happing in Illinois....
> Party city- starting to get stuff out.
> Michaels- everythings out!!
> Big lots- Almost everything but still alot of patio stuff.
> Lowes- nothing
> Menards- nothing
> American Sales- nothing


Come on Lowes hurry up! They usually have one with something out by now. They always get an end cap of stuff most made by Gemmy Its usually pretty cool hopefully they get set soon.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

Today my local Dollarama was about half done refitting an entire aisle with halloween merchandise. I'll see if I can get a picture of what I bought on here later.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wormyt said:


> View attachment 162858
> Found a skeleton at Costco a few weeks ago and took him to the beach. Jointed skelly and like five foot tall.



I'm really getting a _Weekend at Bernie's_ feel from this Wormyt! Your guy is just showing less skin!!


----------



## mikieofthedead

Dollarama is starting to un-bury their Halloweenie stuff. Love buying the plastic skeletons hands they sell..cheap and awesome to corpsify. here are a few little pics of them setting it up.


----------



## Irishguy

Stopped by Walgreen's today here in San Diego. The manager says she'll have skellies in next week.


----------



## Evil Elf

mikeofthedead, what in the world are those burlap bags with the small plastic skull faces glued to them?  Just wondered since they appear to have about forty of them on the shelf.

P.S. I found this little light-up candle in Hallmark today. It is an orange candle in (I don't know if there's a name for it, so bare with me) one of those little candle holders with a pan on the bottom with a circular piece to hold onto, and the candle in the middle of it. I didn't think anything of it until I saw there was a face in the flame. I almost didn't get it, but it was the last one. It cost $21 and some change (technically $19.99), but I would rather tell about it here than in the "Items I Regret Not Buying" thread. I like it, anyway.


----------



## Deadna

Went to Garden Ridge,Old Time Pottery,Micheals,Christmas Tree Shop for the first time today. They aren't far from me but I'm lazy and never bothered going before 
Garden Ridge has tons of flowers and twig branches(some lighted!) at 90% off! I also spotted a life sized suit of armor for $100....it is awesome! They also have a neat little skull with a suction cup on the back that screams(very loudly) when it gets hit with light...$3.99. It suggests putting them in different places to scare someone but I discovered they fit nicely in the .99 wooden coffins from Micheals.


----------



## MissKitty

Deadna The Christmas Shop is awesome. They get really big skull heads for $8.00. I mean huge! Prices are good, too.


----------



## Deadna

MissKitty said:


> Deadna The Christmas Shop is awesome. They get really big skull heads for $8.00. I mean huge! Prices are good, too.


Yes I believe I have that skull. My mom would do all the shopping for me and call and describe stuff and buy it. Lately she is getting very forgetful,like forgetting to actually PUT the item in the cart so I figured I better go myself...LOL! Unfortunately they didn't have halloween out today


----------



## MissKitty

Deadna said:


> Yes I believe I have that skull. My mom would do all the shopping for me and call and describe stuff and buy it. Lately she is getting very forgetful,like forgetting to actually PUT the item in the cart so I figured I better go myself...LOL! Unfortunately they didn't have halloween out today


Well dang! That's was going to be my next question. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> mikeofthedead, what in the world are those burlap bags with the small plastic skull faces glued to them?  Just wondered since they appear to have about forty of them on the shelf.
> 
> P.S. I found this little light-up candle in Hallmark today. It is an orange candle in (I don't know if there's a name for it, so bare with me) one of those little candle holders with a pan on the bottom with a circular piece to hold onto, and the candle in the middle of it. I didn't think anything of it until I saw there was a face in the flame. I almost didn't get it, but it was the last one. It cost $21 and some change (technically $19.99), but I would rather tell about it here than in the "Items I Regret Not Buying" thread. I like it, anyway.



Can you post a photo of the vintage lantern with the face innthe flame Geemmy's#1Fan? Sounds interesting.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Come on Lowes hurry up! They usually have one with something out by now. They always get an end cap of stuff most made by Gemmy Its usually pretty cool hopefully they get set soon.


 I know how you feel. what really annoys me is that there is no boxes labeled "Halloween" any ware!!!!! My Lowes is really behind this year.


----------



## Evil Elf

I understand about Lowes. I thought about this time every year I would go in there and be floored by the sudden appearance of a fully filled end cap. Even before then there were tons of boxes labeled Halloween high up on the top shelves. I never realized how little I go in there during the off season until I saw it set up as a paint display, and thought it looked so strange... 

Anyway, I'm away from home right now, but I'll get a picture of the candle by tonight for all to see.


----------



## SpookyOwl

Finally found a dollar tree with a Halloween end cap. Got black and orange light up led jackolanterns, spider webs, orange lights, and two of those small pumpkin lanterns. Also got some pumpkins from the fall section. They didn't have much but it was something anyway. She said they will get more in each week.


----------



## Deadview

It was nice to see a"Halloween" store getting ready to open up at one of our busy intersections, that's good on top of the "Improvement" catalog showing off their new stuff. Ready to look and buy, don't tell the wife !


----------



## Evil Elf

OK. This is my first time trying to post photos, so I don't know if this will work.

Let's try this.


----------



## Evil Elf

Well, that wasn't it. 
I'll try this later and maybe it'll work.


----------



## whodat18

Dollar General halloween starting to hit the shelves


----------



## Hilda

Oops. Pardon me. I posted in wrong thead.


----------



## mikieofthedead

baha I know...not sure what you'd use those face bags for..*_shrugs_*


----------



## halloween333

Here's that Hallmark candle:


----------



## screamqueen2012

Wifeofrankie said:


> More Home Goods. They said they will be getting a lot more in and that I was the first to buy Halloween décor. They have the headless horseman on his horse again this year. I did not see the standing one though.
> View attachment 162517
> View attachment 162518
> View attachment 162519
> 
> The last picture is of the 2 things I bought.


oh my, i am loving this guy, aghhhh, i just found my witch and raven, only one they put out in four stores so far and now...i've got to be on the hunt for this fella for my voodoo spell display....you had four busts!!! we get one per store all different.........good find


----------



## SpookyOwl

halloween333 said:


> Here's that Hallmark candle:
> View attachment 163339


I love this! My local Hallmark barely had any Halloween yesterday


----------



## sumrtym

SpookyOwl said:


> I love this! My local Hallmark barely had any Halloween yesterday


Keep in mind Hallmarks are also owned by individuals that buy things not made / put out from/by Hallmark, so what one carries you might not see in any other. I've run into that more than once. They have some commonalities, but a lot of things are dependent on what / where that owner wants to buy from where.


----------



## SpookyOwl

sumrtym said:


> SpookyOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this! My local Hallmark barely had any Halloween yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind Hallmarks are also owned by individuals that buy things not made / put out from/by Hallmark, so what one carries you might not see in any other. I've run into that more than once. They have some commonalities, but a lot of things are dependent on what / where that owner wants to buy from where.
Click to expand...

Okay thanks! I didn't know that.


----------



## HexMe

Those Hallmark candles were also offered several years ago, I want to say 6 or more years ago. The only difference is that the new ones have bats on the base whereas the ones I have are plain. They're really cool either way.


----------



## Evil Elf

Thanks for posting the pic of the candle. I have no idea how to upload a picture on here. I'm kind of technologically challenged


----------



## Madprofessor

I've spotted some Halloween stuff at Sams...not much just some candy and lights and a few costumes...and at Big Lots. They have a few light effects and pathway markers and such. A really neat thunder and lightening led strobe for about twelve bucks.


----------



## sweet&sinister

I picked up those lights from Sam's Club the other day. I really liked the neon green color. I have never seen that color there before. I have the bright green ones from Walgreens but my set didn't work last year.


----------



## Madprofessor

sweet&sinister said:


> I picked up those lights from Sam's Club the other day. I really liked the neon green color. I have never seen that color there before. I have the bright green ones from Walgreens but my set didn't work last year.


Ha..I bought a set too. For my infinity mirror portal I want to build. 

Big lots had a 120 light set for $15. Same brand.


----------



## MissKitty

Ghost of Spookie, the Cracker Barrel spooky vacuum weighs 3.5 pounds. The lady thought I was nuts when I told her I need to weigh it. There is a scale hanging from the ceiling near the registers.


----------



## Prettypinkbow

I am spending the weekend in Disney World and glanced in one of the stores in Magic Kingdom and saw an amazing Halloween display!!! I freaked out and grabbed a bunch of stuff! None of the Halloween stuff is on their site yet. I really wanted this mug that I should of gotten in the first place.  I did pick up this awesome Halloween count down haunted house with Mickey & witch Minnie standing in front. I finally got Minnie's witch hat that was sold out when I went last year! Without it I was just a plain witch.  I also got an amazing Jack Skellington ceramic wine goblet, a ceramic pumpkin Mickey candle holder, a ceramic Jack Skellington candle holder, a Halloween reusable tote bag & a Halloween 3D table mat that I plan on framing. 

As my items were being rung up, the guy glanced at me and saw the crazy smirk that I had on my face. I know he was freaked out by how excited I was!


----------



## Madprofessor

MissKitty said:


> Ghost of Spookie, the Cracker Barrel spooky vacuum weighs 3.5 pounds. The lady thought I was nuts when I told her I need to weigh it. There is a scale hanging from the ceiling near the registers.


Why did you need to weigh it?


----------



## halloween333

lol no problem Gemmy's#1Fan!!!


----------



## sumrtym

Madprofessor said:


> Why did you need to weigh it?


I imagine for estimate of mailing cost to someone without cracker barrel.


----------



## Madprofessor

sumrtym said:


> I imagine for estimate of mailing cost to someone without cracker barrel.


Ahh...Lol. that makes sense now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That info would be for me, who's weighing having it shipped or trying to create one on my own (it being a Cracker Barrel haunted vacuum shown in an earlier post).


----------



## spookifyKN

Prettypinkbow said:


> I am spending the weekend in Disney World and glanced in one of the stores in Magic Kingdom and saw an amazing Halloween display!!! I freaked out and grabbed a bunch of stuff! None of the Halloween stuff is on their site yet. I really wanted this mug that I should of gotten in the first place.  I did pick up this awesome Halloween count down haunted house with Mickey & witch Minnie standing in front. I finally got Minnie's witch hat that was sold out when I went last year! Without it I was just a plain witch.  I also got an amazing Jack Skellington ceramic wine goblet, a ceramic pumpkin Mickey candle holder, a ceramic Jack Skellington candle holder, a Halloween reusable tote bag & a Halloween 3D table mat that I plan on framing.
> 
> As my items were being rung up, the guy glanced at me and saw the crazy smirk that I had on my face. I know he was freaked out by how excited I was!


Do you have pictures?!?!


----------



## Irishguy

Prettypinkbow said:


> I am spending the weekend in Disney World and glanced in one of the stores in Magic Kingdom and saw an amazing Halloween display!!! I freaked out and grabbed a bunch of stuff! None of the Halloween stuff is on their site yet. I really wanted this mug that I should of gotten in the first place.  I did pick up this awesome Halloween count down haunted house with Mickey & witch Minnie standing in front. I finally got Minnie's witch hat that was sold out when I went last year! Without it I was just a plain witch.  I also got an amazing Jack Skellington ceramic wine goblet, a ceramic pumpkin Mickey candle holder, a ceramic Jack Skellington candle holder, a Halloween reusable tote bag & a Halloween 3D table mat that I plan on framing.
> 
> As my items were being rung up, the guy glanced at me and saw the crazy smirk that I had on my face. I know he was freaked out by how excited I was!


 Yeah, I picked up the stretching room gargoyle candle holder at Disneyland last week. The wife got the HM mouse ears ornament.


----------



## Halloweenfan

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Thanks for posting the pic of the candle. I have no idea how to upload a picture on here. I'm kind of technologically challenged


First sign in your name. After you signed in, look on top right, and look for the word "Myprofile". Now, you are going to look for the word "Albums". It's down the page a little bit, and it's all the way on the left side of the page. Right next to the world "Albums", is the word "More". Click on "More". Now, this page is going to say your forum name Albums. All the way on the right of this page is a button that says "Create New Album" Now, you add a Title, and a description if you want in the fields. Make sure you have the dot on "Public" - so other people can see your album. Than, towards the bottom, its "Save Changes". Do that when you are done.

Now, it should send you back to your Album page. You click on the name of Album you just named. Now, towards the top right of the page, look for the words "Upload Pictures". Now, on the next page / pop up window, it says "Choose File". Click that (This is towards the top of the screen). Put your pictures that are on your computer hopefully, and than choose each one to put on there. After you have finished uploading your pictures, you press the word that says "Upload". There is only a space for 5 pictures (5 Choose File), but don't worry about that. They only let you upload 5 at a time, but than you can just put another 5 on that page & another & another, and press "Upload". Than, what you want to do is to look at your Album page, and you must click "Save Changes" on the left side after you are uploading the pictures from the pop up window. Otherwise, they will just go away. Quite honestly, I think the Save Changes thing is the most important part. I don't really even understand why they needed to add that at all. To me, once you upload, it should just go in the album automatically, but if you don't do that, than the pictures won't stay when you leave the page.

When you are done with that, there is very little to do. Now, you go on the Album page, and click on a particular Album. Than, you click on a particular picture of the Album. On the bottom right of the particular picture is "Picture URL" & "BB Code". The picture url means that it's basically a link to the picture when you put that code in your forum post. BB Code refers to the fact that the picture will just show up on your post. All you do is highlight either one of those with your mouse & than right click with your mouse, and than you find the word "Copy" that should come up. Click on "Copy". Right click with your mouse again when you are actually going to use that picture in your forum post, and find the word "Paste", and click on that.


----------



## ghostesswiththemostess

I just went to Old Time Pottery and they have their Halloween 2013 mdse. mostly cutesy stuff but I picked up a couple things. I think Old Time Pottery may only be in the south though, I'm not sure.


----------



## sumrtym

ghostesswiththemostess said:


> I just went to Old Time Pottery and they have their Halloween 2013 mdse. mostly cutesy stuff but I picked up a couple things. I think Old Time Pottery may only be in the south though, I'm not sure.


We have one here in KC on the MO side. Pics?


----------



## DarkManDustin

Is that in the Dollar General pic a mask, or decoration, (the Ghostface one)?


----------



## Hilda

I apologize in advance if someone already covered Dollar General, but how cute is my husband? He stopped in Dollar General for something and snapped these pics for me when he saw the Halloween boxes. LOL 
They are putting their stuff out here. So tell me, did someone already get pictures from DG? If not, I'll be glad to go back in a few days and snap some more.


----------



## hallorenescene

gemmy's #1fan, if you contact terra, she will walk you through posting pics. she even has a tutorial posted on how to do it somewhere. you could run a seach and see if you could find it. 
miss kitty, that looks like a Halloween xmas.
wormyt, that is to funny. and you got a nice skelly
shadowbat, they sure put out a nice display. 
mike of the dead, I see dollar rama has a nice display as well
hilda, i'm glad you posted the pics. I see stuff I haven't seen before


----------



## stormygirl84

Yesterday on my break at Walmart (I work in the deli now), I went perusing the craft section and saw the ladies over there unloading Halloween fabrics! I only caught a glimpse, but one of them was purple with Casper and Wendy all over it! So cute!


----------



## Evil Elf

I just wanted to say thanks for all of the help!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## guttercat33

oh wow love the bust and the headless horseman globe, I love anything headless horseman


----------



## DarkManDustin

Has anyone seen a cheap/ reasonable Frankenstein's monster mask and gloves? What can I do as an alternative, besides makeup? Thanks. Reasonable is $20 and under, but, not too cheesy. Thanks,


----------



## sumrtym

DarkManDustin said:


> Has anyone seen a cheap/ reasonable Frankenstein's monster mask and gloves? What can I do as an alternative, besides makeup? Thanks. Reasonable is $20 and under, but, not too cheesy. Thanks,


http://www.orangeonions.com/squishy...ferralID=03a95283-0461-11e3-a969-001b2166c2c0

http://www.halloweencostumes.com/de...aign=PLA-All&gclid=CIncxtix-7gCFU6Z4AodHxMAuw

http://www.halloweencostumes.com/monster-frankenstein-headpiece.html

http://www.blockbustercostumes.com/...gclid=CO6G9Y6y-7gCFUuk4AodzkoAMw#.Ugqoim0pgqo


----------



## TheMonsterMasher

Not sure if this post fits here but yesterday me and the girlfriend went into Bath & Body Works and they had a ton of Halloween/Fall scented candles out, was really cool. I picked up one of the large candles thats called "Farmstand Apple" so now our place smells like a apple orchard lol


----------



## jdubbya

Our Party city is stocking Halloween. A couple aisles almost half full and tons of boxes stacked in the back area. There is a Halloween store setting up in our mall. It might be Spirit but there is no signage, which they usually display so it could be something else. We had two spirits last year. The mall store had only costumes, masks and accessories. The main store carried the props along with other stuff. I think the store locator comes out this week.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Miss Erie said:


> My Homegoods has a tiny bit of stuff out. It was in the very back of the store. Just one small section but I could tell they were clearing the area for more. So fingers crossed, it should be filling up soon.



Thanks for the update, Miss Erie. Is it my failing memory, or is HomeGoods putting their stuff out a bit late this year? I could swear they usually have a good selection of items out by mid-July...


----------



## RCIAG

Saw my first Halloween candy at the grocery store yesterday!

Mostly candy corn & small "fun size" chocolates. But they also now have Cadbury Screme Eggs out for Halloween & some Halloween Peeps which are pumpkins. I bought 4 eggs & one small box of the Peeps. I also saw the Candy Corn flavoured M & Ms but I bought some of those abominations last year & had to give them away so I knew better & left those alone.

The Screme Eggs are a variation of their Easter Creme eggs. They taste exactly the same except instead of yellow & white they're green & white inside. I could easily eat all 4 in one sitting but I limited myself to just 2 last nite!











Pumpkin Peeps


----------



## Evil Elf

I saw those candy corn M&Ms when I was at Walgreens. I can only imagine what those taste like.  Anyway, there's still nothing at Walgreens but Back to School. Part of the shelves were empty, but I have a hunch that they were just setting up the Back to school.


----------



## DarkManDustin

I did have my first fall foods this past week. I had pumpkin butter and hot apple cider.


----------



## Madprofessor

DarkManDustin said:


> I did have my first fall foods this past week. I had pumpkin butter and hot apple cider.


What is this pumpkin butter you speak of?


----------



## DarkManDustin

Madprofessor said:


> DarkManDustin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did have my first fall foods this past week. I had pumpkin butter and hot apple cider.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this pumpkin butter you speak of?
Click to expand...

Pumpkin butter is a spread, like peanut butter, but made with pumpkin.
https://www.google.com/search?q=pumpkin+butter&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## sumrtym

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Thanks for the update, Miss Erie. Is it my failing memory, or is HomeGoods putting their stuff out a bit late this year? I could swear they usually have a good selection of items out by mid-July...


Failing memory.  It's usually the first to second week of August.


----------



## Madprofessor

DarkManDustin said:


> Pumpkin butter is a spread, like peanut butter, but made with pumpkin.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pumpkin+butter&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


 http://ohsheglows.com/2012/09/11/all-natural-pumpkin-butter-from-scratch-many-ways-to-use-it/

Guess I know what I'm doing this weekend. Mmmm


----------



## RCIAG

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I saw those candy corn M&Ms when I was at Walgreens. I can only imagine what those taste like. (


They taste like hate in a candy coated shell. An abomination is what they are!! And that's from someone that LOVES candy corn & all it's relatives like Indian corn, those pumpkins, etc.


----------



## [email protected]

RCIAG said:


> They taste like hate in a candy coated shell. An abomination is what they are!! And that's from someone that LOVES candy corn & all it's relatives like Indian corn, those pumpkins, etc.


I love the Candy Corn M&M's funny how something appeal to one and not the other. What store were they in because Walmart had them exclusively in NY last year.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Dollar General has out halloween stuff out!!!! I got 2 3packs of spooky light twigs pathway decorations, 2 packs of battery power strings of skull lights and 2 led candels that zre held bt a skeleton hand.


----------



## DarkManDustin

RCIAG said:


> Gemmy's#1Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw those candy corn M&Ms when I was at Walgreens. I can only imagine what those taste like. (
> 
> 
> 
> They taste like hate in a candy coated shell. An abomination is what they are!! And that's from someone that LOVES candy corn & all it's relatives like Indian corn, those pumpkins, etc.
Click to expand...

No, they don't. They look like candy corn, but are white chocolate. I like them, and like candy corn, as well. I love the mallow creams pumpkins.


----------



## Evil Elf

White chocolate? Really? I love white chocolate! I may just have to give them a chance after all. So, in that case, why would they call them _candy corn_ M&Ms?

Walmart had them? I thought they were in Target last year along with those candy corn Oreos. Even if those were white chocolate too, that doesn't sound appetizing either.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> White chocolate? Really? I love white chocolate! I may just have to give them a chance after all. So, in that case, why would they call them _candy corn_ M&Ms?
> 
> Walmart had them? I thought they were in Target last year along with those candy corn Oreos. Even if those were white chocolate too, that doesn't sound appetizing either.


They're candy corn colored: orange, yellow, and white. Did anyone try the candy corn Hershey Kisses?


----------



## Evil Elf

We also had a new Dollar General built down in the run-down part of town. It's fully built, but they have to stock it. It might even be open now! Do they get anything worthwhile?

Candy corn...Kisses!? Is that the new "pumpkin" of fall-themed food? Next they're going to have candy corn muffins, pancakes, and any other kind of sweets.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> We also had a new Dollar General built down in the run-down part of town. It's fully built, but they have to stock it. It might even be open now! Do they get anything worthwhile?
> 
> Candy corn...Kisses!? Is that the new "pumpkin" of fall-themed food? Next they're going to have candy corn muffins, pancakes, and any other kind of sweets.


https://www.google.com/search?q=candy+corn+hershey+kisses&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari

They actually have pumpkin kisses, too,


----------



## Red

We got these "Pumpkin Reaper" airblowns in today at Canadian Tire. Our store received four and they're going for $110 ($129.99 at Spirit). I put one away for myself because my boss said they usually go on for about $60 or $70 closer to Halloween!


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, i'll take a peep and pass on the screme eggs. I would like to try the m&m's.
dark man, I would also like to try the pumpkin butter. never had it
red, that inflatable is very cool. I love his face


----------



## mita23

wow i cannot wait for the cadbury eggs, finally my favorite Easter candy is now available for Halloween!


----------



## DarkManDustin

mita23 said:


> wow i cannot wait for the cadbury eggs, finally my favorite Easter candy is now available for Halloween!


Scheme eggs are very good.


----------



## katshead42

hallorenescene said:


> rciag, i'll take a peep and pass on the screme eggs. I would like to try the m&m's.
> dark man, I would also like to try the pumpkin butter. never had it
> red, that inflatable is very cool. I love his face


Pumpkin butter and Apple butter are both very tasty. Someone told that Trader Joes has cookie butter which sounds freaking awesome to me.


----------



## Jules17

Found something new from Martha Stewart at Michael's today. They are decoupage paper cut-outs that you can use on plates or other items. They have several different packages of designs. I picked up the skulls/bones pack. They also have a pack of beetles and other insects. They're $9.99 so make sure you take a coupon with you. Here's a pic.


----------



## The Big Scare

sumrtym said:


> Failing memory.  It's usually the first to second week of August.


No way. HomeGoods always had their stuff out in July. In 2008, it was out by the end of the first week of July. This is the latest in half a decade.


----------



## hallorenescene

jules, those are pretty cute


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Stopped by a Ross today and there were a few items out. Very few. There was one tombstone (with glitter), one JOL with a mask, some dishtowels, a table runner and some lacey bat tablecloths. I'm assuming this is just the beginning and more will be coming soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm glad you guys are mentioning ROSS. I keep driving past the store but still haven't stopped in. Good to know that halloween is starting to appear.


----------



## Jules17

I stopped in at Ross on Wed but they had nothing. I'll have to check again since there have been some sightings. They're pretty behind everyone else in getting stuff out.


----------



## 18thcenturyghost

I'm getting eager for Halloween. I'm always bad about rushing the seasons I guess but October starts my favorite time of the year. I can't wait to see stuff in the stores.


----------



## msgatorslayer

School starts back up on Monday for all my surrounding areas so I expect the 'back to school' stuff to be replaced by Halloween next week.


----------



## SpookyOwl

Dollar general starting to stock a few things


----------



## Shadowbat

Wife brought home a box of the seasonal Pumpkin Pop Tarts!


----------



## ALKONOST

Shadowbat said:


> Wife brought home a box of the seasonal Pumpkin Pop Tarts!


Those sound gooood! I'm waiting for the cereals to come out. Count Chocula, Boo Berry and Franken Berry (I think that's the pink box?) Clearly it's been too long since I've had any


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shadowbat said:


> Wife brought home a box of the seasonal Pumpkin Pop Tarts!



Do they taste like warm pumpkin pie, Shadowbat?


----------



## Shadowbat

when you put them in the toaster its definitely better. Its a good taste.



Pic!!! LOL


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Scoped a little Halloween at The Fresh Market grocery store tonight:



























Very cute spatulas (that purple one especially (er, the blue one - I don't know why (stupid phone)), reusable grocery sacks, quite a few tea towels, little character rechargable flashlights (Dracula, Frankenstein, witch) & the candy corn dishes. They'll probably get more into Sept., but it was a fun little surprise to see these out!

ETA: yummm poptarts /Homer. Tx for sharing thoes *Shadowbat*, know what I'm getting next grocery trip ;D


----------



## Shadowbat

Kohls is starting to put out their Fall and Halloween towels and such.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Have you seen the latest Gemmy blog? http://blog.gemmy.com/halloween-is-on-its-way/


----------



## Paint It Black

Man, everyone is finding great stuff out there.


----------



## Mhrdz12

I'm new to this but do y'all think this is new


----------



## theworstwitch

ALKONOST said:


> Those sound gooood! I'm waiting for the cereals to come out. Count Chocula, Boo Berry and Franken Berry (I think that's the pink box?) Clearly it's been too long since I've had any


Apparently this year they are bringing back Fruit Brute and Yummy Mummy! Havn't seen them yet, but should be soon.


----------



## Evil Elf

First off, welcome to the forum Mhrdz12!  No, that crawling zombie was first made a few years back. It might be back for this year though.


----------



## hallorenescene

spookyowl, it's a start.
the worst witch, I never heard of yummy mummy or fruit brute. I need to find those.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Rite Aid had their aisle of Halloween candy out, and an empty aisle in between their candy and fall decor. Exciting!


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is the rundown for a fair amount of Canadian Stores, I checked for Halloween recently. My phone lost battery during the shopping trip, so I only snapped a few pictures. 

Micheal's: I noticed a new end cap with candles, and a end cape with Halloween trees and ornaments.

Dollar Tree Canada: Artificial body parts (ears, fingers, eyes etc), mini fake meat packages and assorted mini glass table top (i.e mini grave stones, busts, etc.)

Winners: Lot's of Autumn decorations and at one of the Winners, I visited two Halloween skull snow globes and a couple packages of set of four owl candles.

















Big Lot's Canada/ Liquidation World: A fair amount of Fall decorations and Summer was deeply discounted, hopefully Halloween decorations in coming weeks  

Hallmark: A few displays of Halloween decorations. There was a really cool animated mirror with fortune teller for $24.95!

Homesense: Only Fall decor thus far, I was told any day now for Halloween decorations 









Walmart: Nothing, should be pretty soon though, At least it has been in the past couple years. 

Dollarama: Half an isle, mostly the same decorations they have sold the past few years.









That's all for now. That said I'm planning on doing, some more Halloween shopping/ browsing this week. So I will keep you guys posted


----------



## hallorenescene

spinechiller, thanks for the photos. I like some of those die cuts


----------



## flopo

You saved me a lot of running around this weekend!


----------



## CupcakeKiller702

Dollar Tree U.S. store has the small cube solar lights this year, and they have rubber body parts, Rubber and plastic birds, spiders, snakes, AND they have Eyeball look alike ping pong balls. Not a whole lot so far.


----------



## Shadowbat

Walgreenes had an end cap full of Brachs candy corn, pumpkins, and a couple other candies.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN

TheMonsterMasher said:


> Not sure if this post fits here but yesterday me and the girlfriend went into Bath & Body Works and they had a ton of Halloween/Fall scented candles out, was really cool. I picked up one of the large candles thats called "Farmstand Apple" so now our place smells like a apple orchard lol


I just ordered a bunch of Fall foaming soaps, a mason jar candle, and a few small pumpkin candles from there...it's free shipping plus $10 off a purchase of $30 but ends today I think if anyone else likes them! They had a pumpkin cupcake and pumpkin carving scents that I think are new this year....I should've gotten anti-bac soaps or the scentportables for my car but I forgot! Oh well, maybe they'll be on clearance! The Halloween stuff should be out soon there!


----------



## blackbutterflyRN

RCIAG said:


> The Screme Eggs are a variation of their Easter Creme eggs. They taste exactly the same except instead of yellow & white they're green & white inside. I could easily eat all 4 in one sitting but I limited myself to just 2 last nite!


Omg, they had these out last year only on an endcap at Target and they are my absolute favorite!! Where did you see these?!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just came back from Dollar Tree, here are some pics of what they had





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Spookybella977

*Walmart*

Saw these at Walmart today!


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, I hope our dt carries those cut outs. I want one of each
spookybell, so your walmart has begun. I sure hope they are better than last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spookybella, thanks for the photos from your Walmart. My Walmart will probably lag behind stocking the shelves like last year so it's great to see what I can expect to find one of these days. And I agree with Hallo, sure hope it's better than last year. A few years ago my store had great stuff and then it went down hill.


----------



## RedSonja

Anyone see any day of the dead décor out lately? That's going to be my party theme this year, but I don't want all the typical colorful stuff, I want mostly black, white and red.


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry, around here there is not much out yet


----------



## carolann

Was at one of my local walmarts last night. They had one side of an aisle full of decorative pumpkins, garland, centerpieces, little fall knick nack type if items, and some thanksgiving themed items. They also had all the halloween cards set up, and they were starting to put up candy.


----------



## Evil Elf

My Walmart had an end cap with those pumpkin planters and such also. They also has those scarecrow wreath/potted flower holders, but those have been milling about the store for about three years now. The candy aisle where they put the seasonal candy is getting cleared out, so hopefully it will be filled with that of the Halloween variety soon.


----------



## hallorenescene

hmmm, i'm going to have to check out walmart. sounds inviting


----------



## jamesravenwood

Im sure Home Goods has come up already, but they have several isles out. Found an amazing headless horseman slow globe; the jack-o-lantern head lights up inside. Couldnt resist the two matching globes, a haunted house and owl with eyes that light up. Also some vintage looking ceramic pumpkins...good stuff!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Today i went to 2 Menards and only saw shelving being put up. And i also went to American Sales and saw Halloween!


----------



## SonofJoker

That Yoda candy holder is pretty cool.


----------



## Evil Elf

jamesravenwood: You found a HH snow globe!? There is a HomeGoods thread, and one of the most elusive items is that snow globe! Many stores haven't received them, and the ones that do usually only get two. They get lots of unique things, and the best way to see it all is to follow the thread. Just remember, if you see something you like, your store might not get it in. If it is smaller, there are multiple members who will pick it up and send it to you, after you've reimbursed them of coarse. Just another perk of this being in this community!


----------



## Mhrdz12

Gemmy's#1Fan i know it came out in 2008 i just thought it was new because it had a new outfit and it was available through Walgreens


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweenguy, I have marcus blownapart, he's really cool. I like the cat, i'm trying to decide if I like the cat better in picture 1,2,3, or 4. lol.


----------



## Guest

Still haven't seen so much in Halloween out yet here. The Dollar General is getting read to set up, but nothing out yet besides candy.

Family Dollar is still mostly Fall items.
Walmart, nada. Not even candy. 

Kind of BUMMING. I live in a small town and really don't have much in options. Bah.


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is the rundown for this week for Halloween in Canadian Stores.

Canadian Tire: Nothing! Does anyone know when they are going to begin stocking Halloween this year?

Michel's: I noticed the Martha Stewart Halloween display being set up,. Lot's of repeat items from previous years, but some cool new stuff 









Target Canada: Nothing!

Shoppers Drug Mart: Halloween candy, I so wish decorations were stocked before Halloween Candy 

Dollarama: Some new things since I was last their including, small and large crows, tombstones, platters, really neat masquerade style masks, table cloths, creepy cloth, artificial body legs and arms etc. I saw tons of Halloween boxes above the isle, so hopefully more Halloween decorations will be put out soon  On side note, I was at two different Dollarama's and they both had quite different stock, just thought I would pass that along. 









(This is what I picked up.)

Homesense (i.e like HomeGoods in the States) Still lot's of Autumn/ fall decorations. I did notice some Halloween owls and a few Halloween pumpkins and candle holders as well though. I be back again this week, so I will keep people posted.


----------



## SonofJoker

Went by my local walmart and nothing so far, but they were removing some school supplies and emptying shelves, so hopefully it won't be long now!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> I like the cat, i'm trying to decide if I like the cat better in picture 1,2,3, or 4. lol.


I had to laugh a little at this.

I was shocked that Jo-Ann had such massive amounts of Halloween merchandise out today All of perhaps one aisle in total, counting the bits scattered on _both_ sides...


----------



## sambone

*Halloween Hotwheels 2013 at Kroger*

I did a search on ebay tonight, looks like the Halloween Hotwheels are showing up at Kroger's.
There are 5 different cars in the set.


----------



## hallorenescene

childofthecorn, what, you are in such a small town? sounds like a big city to me! we have a post office, a bar/restaurant, a bank, a mechanic shop, a convenience store [which i'm banned from], a telephone company, a co op, a hatchery, a beauty shop, a library, an insurance office, and 4 empty buildings. 
so spinechiller, are you saying Martha stewart puts out decorations like she does her magazines, pretty much the same thing year after year. I still like her stuff though


----------



## chinclub

My Wal-Mart is actually stepping up this year. Just stopped by and saw this!

Oh and I heard a manager talking to an employee saying he wanted it all out in the next two weeks!


----------



## tortured_serenity

My daughter is a huge ghostbusters fan and very disappointed when ALL of the ecto 1's were bought up from kroger last year from scalpers...boo on scalpers!
BTW did you see an ecto 1 this year please?



sambone said:


> I did a search on ebay tonight, looks like the Halloween Hotwheels are showing up at Kroger's.
> There are 5 different cars in the set.


----------



## DarkManDustin

They have a flying Slimer, and Stay Puft inflatible.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

chinclub said:


> My Wal-Mart is actually stepping up this year. Just stopped by and saw this!
> 
> Oh and I heard a manager talking to an employee saying he wanted it all out in the next two weeks!


What! My Wal-Mart never has Halloween out this early.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Hear are some more pictures.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

I cant wait to go to lowes! and my menards should be done with halloween stuff in the next week.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

More pictures


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

last 2


----------



## Shadowbat

Tadaaaa


----------



## thepropfinder

Wheres this at?


----------



## MissWendy13

I haven't had a chance to check back here too often, so I apologize if this has all already been posted! but here's some more stuff from Michaels!


----------



## MissWendy13

And some more, plus a video!


----------



## Joni Be Good

*Vampire fangs*

Has anyone seen the cheap white Dracula vampire fangs this year? I want the crappy slip in mouth type for a project I am doing. Any sightings yet?


----------



## awokennightmare

There is so much stuff on the shelves! I need to see if I can get pictures!


----------



## awokennightmare

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> I cant wait to go to lowes! and my menards should be done with halloween stuff in the next week.


What store is this?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@HalloweenGuy, can you go back and edit your posts with the photos to indicate what store you were in and saw those? Inquiring minds will want to know. LOL. Thanks. Some nice items.


----------



## Dr_zombie

looks like they have all the same stuff as last year... hope that thats just left over and they have new stuff my wife and i where not happ with the selection last yr.


----------



## Evil Elf

I think HalloweenGuy's photos are from American Sale. 
I really like those dancing skeleton candle holders from Michaels. Of coarse, sandpaper will have to be taken to those multiple layers of glitter that they plaster on. I must ask...why? Why do they think everything looks so much better in a coat of that awful glitter?  Does anyone have a reason to this madness?


----------



## sambone

Sorry, No Ecto this year, but the set and card designs are awesome!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

All those photos are from American sales. And yes thise are all leftovers.


----------



## Shadowbat

thepropfinder said:


> Wheres this at?


My kitchen counter. lol


The store I work at got them in today. Giant Eagle.


----------



## Deadna

This is meant for Joni B Goods post. The reply feature wouldn't load for some reason......................
Dollar General in the candy section. There is a 10 pack of fangs each with a little blood packet included for $1/bag.


----------



## hallorenescene

chinclub, that's a very nice start
halloweenguy, thanks for all the pictures
wow miss wendy, that's lots of stuff. I never buy the dept 56 stuff, but it is so cute. I always take my grandkids past it. thanks for posting


----------



## Stargon_nc

Spirit Halloween stores are starting to open up everywhere. Can't wait to see what's new


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i went to lowes and it seems there almost done i bought the lights alive reaper and i'm thinking i'm the only person that goes to lowes and has that feeling of happiness in the chest when i see halloween in there


----------



## Red

Spinechiller said:


> Here is the rundown for this week for Halloween in Canadian Stores.
> 
> Canadian Tire: Nothing! Does anyone know when they are going to begin stocking Halloween this year?
> 
> Michel's: I noticed the Martha Stewart Halloween display being set up,. Lot's of repeat items from previous years, but some cool new stuff
> 
> View attachment 165412
> 
> 
> Target Canada: Nothing!
> 
> Shoppers Drug Mart: Halloween candy, I so wish decorations were stocked before Halloween Candy
> 
> Dollarama: Some new things since I was last their including, small and large crows, tombstones, platters, really neat masquerade style masks, table cloths, creepy cloth, artificial body legs and arms etc. I saw tons of Halloween boxes above the isle, so hopefully more Halloween decorations will be put out soon  On side note, I was at two different Dollarama's and they both had quite different stock, just thought I would pass that along.
> 
> View attachment 165413
> 
> 
> (This is what I picked up.)
> 
> Homesense (i.e like HomeGoods in the States) Still lot's of Autumn/ fall decorations. I did notice some Halloween owls and a few Halloween pumpkins and candle holders as well though. I be back again this week, so I will keep people posted.
> 
> View attachment 165414
> 
> 
> View attachment 165415


For Canadian Tire, we got all of our Halloween freight in (I believe most stores got their shipments in the past week) and we're waiting until the first week of September to put it out. Bigger items I noticed in the warehouse were:
- Lifesize Gemmy Witch with Dropping Head ($160)
- 10ft Inflatable Pumpkin Reaper ($110)
- 4ft (I think) Banjo Skeleton ($110)
- Animated Talking Busts ($50)

Besides that we also got these really cool sets of LED eyes (3 in a pack) that are colour changing and have spooky sounds with a motion sensor. They were $10.


----------



## katshead42

I really like the Halloween countdown! I still don't have one and it's something I look at every year. Maybe this year I'll take the plunge and buy one. 
Thanks everyone for posting all the pics. 



MissWendy13 said:


> I haven't had a chance to check back here too often, so I apologize if this has all already been posted! but here's some more stuff from Michaels!
> 
> View attachment 165602
> 
> View attachment 165603
> 
> View attachment 165604
> 
> View attachment 165605
> 
> View attachment 165606
> 
> View attachment 165607
> 
> View attachment 165608
> 
> View attachment 165609
> 
> View attachment 165610
> 
> View attachment 165611
> 
> View attachment 165613
> 
> View attachment 165614
> 
> View attachment 165615
> 
> View attachment 165616
> 
> View attachment 165617
> 
> View attachment 165618
> 
> View attachment 165620
> 
> View attachment 165621
> 
> View attachment 165622
> 
> View attachment 165623


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Reporting from Dollar General, here is what was set out


----------



## Scarecrow1006

I just got back from family dollar they had some more fall/harvest things out like scarecrows. The rest of the aisle was garden and outdoor stuff which was 40% off.


----------



## AuntBoo

The American Sale stores here in the Chicago area have started putting their props out. A lot of them seem to be ones that didn't sell last fall, judging from the dust. I saw three opened animated Skeleton in Coffin props, which I'm guessing are last years displays that weren't sold. I also saw a new version of our old friend the blucky, this time with a much more realistic face. Same bizarre body, though.


----------



## xrockonx911

wow that is definitely an improvement on the skull!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I like that new skull


----------



## xinmei

Cheap Halloween Costumes is necessory for Halloween.


----------



## SeventyOne

Anyone heard any tentative dates for merchandise to appear at:

* Target?

* World Market?

* Joannes?

Or remember when it came out last year?


----------



## Deadna

SeventyOne said:


> Anyone heard any tentative dates for merchandise to appear at:
> 
> * Target?
> 
> * World Market?
> 
> * Joannes?
> 
> Or remember when it came out last year?


JoAnns is already stocked here in Indiana


----------



## DarkManDustin

I know this is off topic, but has anyone heard the term, "spooky walk around the neighborhood?" I think it's going around, looking at decorations. 
http://www.modernparentsmessykids.com/2012/09/do-you-have-a-halloween-ritual.html


----------



## Evil Elf

I noticed that on Spirit Halloween's and Kmart's sites they had that new blucky. For some reason both places have it with a metallic finish, but nothing a coat of paint can't fix. But $20 for a blucky? For only $10 more, the Walgreens skeleton seems to be a better buy IMO.


----------



## AuntBoo

If that's the new version of the blucky, Big Lots should have it cheaper. If you look closely at my first picture, American Sale also has the blackened metallic version. They're asking $30 for both. Prices at American Sale tend to run a bit higher than than most stores. I actually like the new blucky skull better than the Walgreens version (shhhh, don't tell my Wallys!)  I just don't get why they'd change the skull and keep that awful body!


----------



## Evil Elf

If you ask me, I'm surprised they waited this long. I mean, the old skull almost looked alien-like it was just so anatomically backwards. Don't get me wrong, the body still isn't anything too fantastic, but it gets the point across. Does anyone think they'll sell just the skulls? I thought they did that with those old awful ones at one time, but I'm not sure. 

After looking at the pictures again, I guess they did have the metallic one too. Also, is the picture on the packaging still of the skeleton with the old skull? They couldn't even be bothered to take a new one? Just sayin'.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I've seen those, and when she saw them she about died but i SO don't want anymore cutesy things in my yard...lol...maybe i can put them in the back yard with the other cutesy stuff i've had to get for my girls, then they'd only be afraid to go in the front yard hehe. 



DarkManDustin said:


> They have a flying Slimer, and Stay Puft inflatible.


----------



## Succub'Oz

I haven't tried them yet, but in the cookie aisle at Target they have Pepperidge Farm Pumpkin Cheesecake cookies. Just happened to glance over and see them. My fiance' said I'd better grab two! He likes that company anyway.


----------



## ravensroost

Tai Pan Trading has a great selection of Halloween decorations and ideas.


----------



## savannahclarke

http://31.media.tumblr.com/3002bfdc610096b204d9c6a9f1e059f2/tumblr_ms0i2obG5D1qb8y4fo1_500.jpg


Hopefully the link will work but Pumpkin Spice M&M's were spotted at Target already!


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, dollar general has a nice array of stuff
aunt boo, nice skeleton posted


----------



## DarkManDustin

CVS has the Candy Corn M&Ms.


----------



## MissWendy13

Walmart has Halloween accessories like earrings, necklaces, mugs, tumblers, etc! And Kmart had some (kind of lame) Halloween shirts out  Also I saw Target got some of their Halloween cards out in the cards section, so maybe it wont be too long until we see the rest!


----------



## ThAnswr

savannahclarke said:


> http://31.media.tumblr.com/3002bfdc610096b204d9c6a9f1e059f2/tumblr_ms0i2obG5D1qb8y4fo1_500.jpg
> 
> 
> Hopefully the link will work but Pumpkin Spice M&M's were spotted at Target already!


I'm planning on a small candy buffet for my Halloween party. I didn't even know these existed. That's why I love this place.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Walmart had the first isle of Halloween out today. They had a few of the yard figures and mostly inflatables out. The wiener dog inflatable is cute. They also had the first row of candy out along with the more generic fall items such as scarecrows and hay bales, but they're just getting started. I'm glad, last year it seems like they didn't get stuff out till later in September, maybe Back to School isn't raking in the money it did last year or something (whatever the cause, I'm glad for the change).


----------



## Zombiesmash

Today I hit up Savers and all three of our local Goodwills because they had their "new" Halloween décor and costumes out, and that's when the usually put all of the used Halloween stuff out, too. They all had stuff, but I came up empty-handed. I guess I'm just getting extremely selective about what I get - I'm just about at my limit for the small detail items, like severed limbs, skulls, tombstones, spiders, etc. And since I don't decorate inside for Halloween, instead concentrating all of my efforts on my walkthrough haunt.

Every time I go into Goodwill or Savers, I do see non-Halloween items that I'd like to use in the haunt, like candleholders, bottles, etc. but they've priced me out for the most part. When I see a thrift store item like that I expect it to be a dollar or so, but lately they've averaged 3-5 bucks.


----------



## RCIAG

ThAnswr said:


> I'm planning on a small candy buffet for my Halloween party. I didn't even know these existed. That's why I love this place.


Same here! I hope they're better than those horrid Candy Corn M&Ms. They certainly didn't taste like candy corn despite their name. And I LOVE candy corn too so I thought I'd get a bag & ended up giving it away at work.


----------



## awokennightmare

Zombiesmash said:


> Today I hit up Savers and all three of our local Goodwills because they had their "new" Halloween décor and costumes out, and that's when the usually put all of the used Halloween stuff out, too. They all had stuff, but I came up empty-handed. I guess I'm just getting extremely selective about what I get - I'm just about at my limit for the small detail items, like severed limbs, skulls, tombstones, spiders, etc. And since I don't decorate inside for Halloween, instead concentrating all of my efforts on my walkthrough haunt.
> 
> Every time I go into Goodwill or Savers, I do see non-Halloween items that I'd like to use in the haunt, like candleholders, bottles, etc. but they've priced me out for the most part. When I see a thrift store item like that I expect it to be a dollar or so, but lately they've averaged 3-5 bucks.


Does Goodwill announce that they will be putting out Halloween merch? I've always thought Goodwill was the kind of place that you have to frequent to see what they have. I wasn't even aware of them specifically having a stock of Halloween to put out. I need to get back in their asap!


----------



## RCIAG

I thought the same thing. I thought it just depends on the Goodwill. I don't think they have some nationwide policy or anything like that. Usually the one near us will put out some costumey types of clothing near October but I've seen Halloween stuff in the store in June so for us it's a crapshoot.

Do mums count as Halloween merch? If so then I've seen them several places from local garden centers to Home Depot & Walmart. It's too early to buy them IMHO but they're out.


----------



## Zombiesmash

The ones around here put out a store's worth of new, packaged costumes and accessories along with some random discount décor items in bulk. They wait until that time to put out their used Halloween, too.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Starbucks starts offering Fall stuff on August 27th!


----------



## DarkManDustin

Has anyone seen if Party City has converted any stores yet? 

Does anyone work in fast food restaurants? Any Halloween promo news?


----------



## Deadna

The Goodwills here have a seasonal section with halloween and xmas all year. It's the most picked thru section so that should tell them something. I think the only reason I found an animated old witch was because it was stuck up high in the toy area.


----------



## Ethereal

TiaZia said:


> View attachment 162470
> 
> Spotted yesterday in the Anchorage Alaska Costco!


Yep, I just bought TWO already! They look like pretty good quality for only $37.99


----------



## Shadowbat

Wal Mart had one aisle with various Fall/Harvest items.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, i'm going to on my next day off start hitting all the stores to see what's out.


----------



## Deadna

Bought these at Dollar General today. The wanted posters are cardboard. I suspect the solar dancers are what Dollar Tree will offer but I didn't want to take a chance and miss out so I paid the $2 for them.









Also...did anyone else see this in the coupon section of sundays paper?
I hope this link works cause I haven't checked it out yet.
www.bradfordexchange.com/Nightmarebl


----------



## Kelloween

Deadna said:


> Bought these at Dollar General today. The wanted posters are cardboard. I suspect the solar dancers are what Dollar Tree will offer but I didn't want to take a chance and miss out so I paid the $2 for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...did anyone else see this in the coupon section of sundays paper?
> I hope this link works cause I haven't checked it out yet.
> www.bradfordexchange.com/Nightmarebl


I saw those today..all we had here was the vampire


----------



## hallorenescene

kelloween, those are cool posters


----------



## dawnski

This week Hobby Lobby has 40% off their Fall and Christmas items. I assume that's nationwide.


----------



## jenlea81

The two Walmarts in my area both had an isle of Fall/Harvest. One of them started an isle of Halloween. It was mostly small sparkly stuff.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Dollar General had a lot more candy and a small section of decos. There was a cart of maybe twenty totes sitting in front of the Halloween decos, so those might be full of more. There's still a lot of summer stuff sitting on the shelves, though.


----------



## DeadMonique

SeventyOne said:


> Anyone heard any tentative dates for merchandise to appear at:
> 
> * Target?
> 
> * World Market?
> 
> * Joannes?
> 
> Or remember when it came out last year?




Joann is stocked! I'm about to make a post about it. World Market has very little up online, but I think they will be putting theirs out soon. As for target, they normally put theirs out the first or second week of August. Can't wait to see what both of them put out this year


----------



## adam

Wow our Target doesn't have Halloween until the first week of October. It took them forever last year! Nothing at World Market yet either as of Saturday the 24th, just a few fall items.


----------



## Jules17

DeadMonique said:


> Joann is stocked! I'm about to make a post about it. World Market has very little up online, but I think they will be putting theirs out soon. As for target, they normally put theirs out the first or second week of August. Can't wait to see what both of them put out this year


World Market has a couple things on their website so I'm sure it will be within the next couple of weeks that more will be added. Here's the link to the selection (pretty small) they have at the moment. The black Happy Halloween doormat is nice and I'll be looking forward to their full line. They do carry some great Halloween decor.

http://www.worldmarket.com/category/seasonal/halloween.do?sortby=ourPicksAscend&pp=48&page=1


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

went to biglots last night i picked up the crawling hand cause i didn't want to see it go another year and see it does'nt exist anymore next year


----------



## IshWitch

*BL*

I want a crawling hand too, will see how the pay checks go. Having to go up north this week is about to empty the coffers!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Crawling hand is on our list for sure. M is already envisioning terrifying the dog with it. (Forgive him - it will be funny.)

Thanks for reminding me of World Market. The owl hanging looks interesting and I'm plotting reinventing those cool day of the dead cocktail napkins.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Our closest Target doesn't put anything out until about a week after Labor Day. All of the Back to School stuff is still up, then they replace it with Halloween.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Walgreens has Halloween candy.


----------



## hallorenescene

mernards has their Halloween out. they have light up green zombie hands I would like. a talking phone, a reaper that flaps it's wings. a witch solar light. a pirate, a stand up witch. a grim reaper inflatable. and maybe a couple of other things I can't remember. I got a create & decorate Halloween magazine as well today


----------



## Modok

At least around me, Walgreens has not just the Halloween candy out now, but some decorations as well. I saw nutcrackers (a devil, a skeleton and some others), those skeleton-hand goblets and a few other things. Nothing extensive yet, more like the prelims. As I recall, they officially change over on or a little before Labor Day.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

While driving through Belleville Ontario earlier today I stopped in at the Value Village. They had about 6 extra staffers putting together a section of the store dedicated to halloween. It wasn't ready yet but they did have some assorted halloween items near the check outs.


----------



## sumrtym

Someone posted a picture of an orange lantern with black cutouts from Costco. I haven't seen this at ours. Is it fairly common or not, and does anyone have more detail on it? (panes glass or plastic, price, etc.)


----------



## Pumpkin215

I wish there was a World Market near me!! I've been to them in Texas before but alas, there are none in PA. Closest one is in Maryland....3 hours away...


----------



## Deadna

CVS is stocking! There is an adorable witch "diarama" I think they are called for $20. It's a big witches hat held up by tree trunks,under it is a witch,cat,skull and something else that spin around a cauldron when activated. The back wall of this lights up and rotates different spooky things like bats and cats. Also makes noise. I wish I would have bought one since they only had 2 in my store


----------



## hallorenescene

walmart is starting to stock. nothing exciting yet


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Talked to staff at DT. They said stores have the new Halloween stock now (not just the leftovers that have been out) but that displays will be various days this coming week depending on each stores staffing schedule. 

Our Party City is half stocked - nothing very impressive and mostly overpriced.


----------



## Modok

Deadna said:


> CVS is stocking! There is an adorable witch "diarama" I think they are called for $20. It's a big witches hat held up by tree trunks,under it is a witch,cat,skull and something else that spin around a cauldron when activated. The back wall of this lights up and rotates different spooky things like bats and cats. Also makes noise. I wish I would have bought one since they only had 2 in my store


Ooh...I gotta go find that. With the exception of the Charlie Brown figures or the occasional nice prop, CVS's Halloween merchandise is usually so dull and uninteresting. It's nice to see they have something new and interesting. Thanks for the heads-up, Deadna!


----------



## Jules17

Looks like World Market has more stuff added to their site. Lot more Dia de los Muertos items this year, plus some I recognize from last year. I'll have to see if they have it in the store yet, but here's the link again.
http://www.worldmarket.com/category/seasonal/halloween.do?nType=2


----------



## Evil Elf

I just went into Walmart to quite the surprise. They had a full aisle of Halloween!  I don't have any pictures, so sorry. Although, they did have the same skeleton that Costco has had the last couple years. No box, just hung up. They had freaky fabric, both black and a dark green. I picked up one of each, and one of those cheap foam ground breakers to repurpose. This year they included those color-changing LEDs in the eyes. Are those some sort of new technology? I didn't see them anywhere about three years ago, then they were everywhere. 

Anyway, just a heads up that it should be any time for everywhere else.


----------



## MrMordrid

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I just went into Walmart to quite the surprise. They had a full aisle of Halloween!  I don't have any pictures, so sorry. Although, they did have the same skeleton that Costco has had the last couple years. No box, just hung up. They had freaky fabric, both black and a dark green. I picked up one of each, and one of those cheap foam ground breakers to repurpose. This year they included those color-changing LEDs in the eyes. Are those some sort of new technology? I didn't see them anywhere about three years ago, then they were everywhere.
> 
> Anyway, just a heads up that it should be any time for everywhere else.


Are the walmart skellies like the Pose N Stay ones?


----------



## hellachris

The skeletons at walmart are the ones with the snapping legs and arms that stay in place. The quality is definitely there, at 50 bucks I think it's a great deal. I took a bunch of pictures if anyone wants to see!

http://www.cannibalreviews.com/2013/08/halloween-sightings-walmart-82913.html

I'm currently turning the skeleton into a rotted corpse. My girlfriend had the unusual (and wonderful) of getting a coffin for it, displaying them both upright during halloween, then using the coffin for a coffee table the rest of the year.


----------



## sumrtym

Anyone have a product number for the Costco lanterns so I can see if our store has them coming in?


----------



## greaseballs80

I just seen this on Instagram Looks like CVS will be carrying this Clown, sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

As a CVS Rewards member I recently received a 25% off entire purchase coupon in my email but unfortunately halloween wasn't out yet. I just got a 25% off item coupon and will be going back to see if that clown in the cage guy is stocked yet. Looks interesting and might be useful in my carnival theme depending on what he does. Thanks for posting. 

In any event I have found that over the past few years that CVS will issue one or two 25% off item coupons at the beginning of the halloween shelf stocking... before they start to do their sales. Many times the 25% is worth taking advantage of. Like MICHAELS, once they start with halloween sales, the coupons can't be applied towards those sale items. 

I stopped in at my Walgreens last night, only some halloween candy bags out on the shelf towards the back. Hope to check out CVS today or tomorrow and then hit it again before the current coupon expires.


Stopped in CVS late this a.m. before lunch and nothing out yet. Spoke with one of the staff that sets it out and she said she hoped to start making shelf space today if possible but it should be out soon.


----------



## Evil Elf

Sorry, I forgot prices.  Anyway, are those full-size skeletons safe for outside? I would like to get one just to have one in my first time display, but spending $50 on one thing is something I have to really think about.


----------



## Shadowbat

Pillsbury Halloween cookies arrived today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Walgreens BTW has the Hallmark Spooky Silhoutte, in case you see it and don't have a Hallmark store in your area. It's listed as a shadow and light decor item. It flickers and glows while projecting an image. The shape is like a round moon, orange in color, with a broom-riding witch in black positioned over the moon design. The image lights up and the backside of the item casts an image of stars and bats up the wall or whatever you have the light set against. Hallmark/Walgreens had a similar door decor design last year.


----------



## TheNextMartha

That's pretty cool. How much did it go for? I could see using a few of those behind my spooky village just to project the bats behind it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was in a hurry last night and didn't check. Sorry. Anyone else notice?


Checked last night, 14.95 or something like that.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

*my new pose and stay skeleton!!!!!*

This is my new pose and stay skeleton from walmart. It was $49.97, not a bad price and it works good and stands on his own whe agaist a door and what ever you want. I'n thinling of getting at least one more.


----------



## mariposa0283

went to walmart tonight and was surprised to see they had some halloween out already. last year they didnt set any out till the first week in october.


----------



## hurricanegame

I've seen nothing, so far, at the Walmarts' here in Canada..


----------



## hellachris

http://www.cannibalreviews.com/2013/08/halloween-sightings-lowes-083113.html

A look at the one end cap Lowes dedicated to Halloween stuff. A bit let down.

Glad to see some others taking advantage of Walmart skeleton. I'm currently working it over, it's pretty simple to do too, just two $5 cans of mocha colored grout and a few black and brown paint washes and this is what I've got so far.









I also took out a few of the teeth. Still not quite finished, needs some dry brushing, some black in the eye sockets, maybe a few worms here and there. It's a fun easy project and it looks great!


----------



## Rigormortor

Yay!!! stuff is out in stores now, we spent $40 in one store and $25 in another, sorry no pics. I need to make cemetary fences and get stuff ready, time is ticking down


----------



## DebBDeb

Sooooo, went to Pier One and guess what I got!!! The lighted archway! Each store only has one so when you buy it, you buy the floor model. Sadly, they offer no discount. BUT ... I'm allowed ONE BIG Halloween purchase per year and last year I bought Gemmy's Grim Reaper! This year was this bad boy!!! LOVE IT!








I cannot wait!!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Went into Halloween, not much in the way of static props, took some pics of stuff I'm thinking of using


----------



## hallorenescene

hellachris, nice skelly
greaseballs, i love clowns
shadowbat, yummy cookies


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, nice shadow casters
spooky girl, I have had a pose an stay skelly for years. well worth the money
mariposa, thanks for the pictures
hellachris, wow, that is looking good. can't wait for the final unveiling
debbdeb, I love props built that have that look. this year i'm having my whole graveyard out of that kind of props. I wish I had more of it. my theme is black and white. that is what inspired my theme.
scorpion, I love that baby doll. I saw one at express Halloween, and spaced getting it. I kick myself now. it's really creepy. those are some cool masks. I have the baby doll one. it's really scary. I wouldn't mind having that black eyes one as well.


----------



## Miss Erie

I just uploaded a new album for Roger's Gardens. It's in So Cal for anyone close. Simply amazing stuff. Most of it WAY out of my price range. I bought this:









And I really wanted this but it was $70.00


----------



## hallorenescene

miss erie, that is a cute little skelly head. and to bad the mask is so pricey, it is cool


----------



## Spookybella977

*Rogers gardens*

Miss Erie, love the mask!! Saw the pics in your album love all of the things you took pics of at Rogers Gardens!! I would go broke there!!! The halloween video on their website is enchanting.. I love seeing all their beautiful decor!!!


----------



## Miss Erie

Spookybella977 said:


> Miss Erie, love the mask!! Saw the pics in your album love all of the things you took pics of at Rogers Gardens!! I would go broke there!!! The halloween video on their website is enchanting.. I love seeing all their beautiful decor!!!


I hear ya Spookybella! I wanted to buy everything!!!!!


----------



## Justin_Voorhees

The dollar stores in my area started carrying Halloween stuff a few weeks ago but none of the big chains have started yet. I'm anxious to get started!!.


----------



## hallorenescene

walgreens in mason city have started putting out their halloween


----------



## Paint It Black

hallorenescene said:


> walgreens in mason city have started putting out their halloween


Did you see anything new or interesting there?


----------



## hallorenescene

they had some new/cool stuff. they have a grave marker with the scream character on the front, holding a knife and striking out with it. I thought that was pretty cool. and they had animated skellies playing the banjo. they have a Styrofoam vampire for in front of a tombstone, kinda cheese, but I still liked it. and they had a cool medusa head. it's animated. the snakes on the head wiggle, her eyes move, and she has a few sayings. she was very impressive. they only had 2 of her. so I bought her. i'll post pics later. my daughter got a kick out of a little pumpkin guy that moved real fast and brandished a knife.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Halloween Express was open today! I randomly walked by while doing some shopping and noticed their signs said open now. They were also advertising a 50% off sale, so when I walked in I grabbed a basket with every intention of doing some shopping. Unfortunately the selection was fairly sparse, and things were generally overpriced. They had a flat plastic ghost for $5 that Dollar Tree carries, for example.

They did have a lot of Morris Costumes props though. They had the Corn Stalker, the new spell casting witch, the lunging zombie, dog and doll, the Pestilence Reaper, the limbless couple with walkers, and the Fungus Amongus sitting prop. If they offered a coupon like Spirit and Party City do I may have walked out of there with something, so I walked out empty-handed. It was really fun to see though since the other seasonal stores here haven't opened yet here.


----------



## Shadowbat

We received our first case of International Delight Pumpkin Spice creamer in yesterday. By the time I left work half the case had already sold. lol


----------



## Guest

Shadowbat said:


> We received our first case of International Delight Pumpkin Spice creamer in yesterday. By the time I left work half the case had already sold. lol


I bought one the other day...I am about to go buy the rest at our store lol!


----------



## Guest

Spirit of Halloween is open here (western NC). New location too...I guess the spot in the mall upstairs wasn't big enough.


----------



## Zombieboy

Just spoke to someone at Party City and they told me that they would be starting to put out their Halloween stuff tonight and that it would all be out by Friday


----------



## Shadowbat

Found the Halloween Oreos at Target


----------



## Haunty

If you live in the Midwest... Menards (home improvement store) either has setup or in the process of setting up Halloween in it's stores. I was luckily enough to be on my local store's plan-o-gram team to set it up in my area. The four of us set it up completely in 5 days working from very early hours to early afternoon. Because of my haunting background, they allowed me creative freedom to decorate the area with the store's resources.  (insert evil laugh) lol


----------



## MissWendy13

This is what my Walmart had out so far! I went to a different one a city over before work, they had a lot more but I was in a rush :/


----------



## 22606

MissWendy13 said:


> This is what my Walmart had out so far! I went to a different one a city over before work, they had a lot more but I was in a rush :/
> 
> View attachment 167886


Among the glittered monstrosities, that looks to be an excellent skull (watch them get in one per store).


----------



## RCIAG

For those that are interested World Market has stuff up on their site.

Not sure about stores. We used to have one pretty close & now it's a little further away on a super congested road & in a center that's a pain in the butt to get to & to park in.

Granted, it's kinda glitteriffic, but they still have some unique stuff & lots of Day of the Dead stuff. They also pull an Ikea & some of the small stuff I'd like is only available "in store." It's such a paint to get to that I'd rather take the shipping hit than drive down there but most of what I'd like is only available in store.


----------



## hallorenescene

misswendy, thanks for posting. they seem to have lots of stuff
rciag, world market has a few cool stuff too.


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> Among the glittered monstrosities, that looks to be an excellent skull (watch them get in one per store).


haha, you are right!


----------



## c910andace

By any chance does anybody have a Grandin Road coupon code?


----------



## c910andace

Hey, look what I found on their Facebook page.


Announcing our annual Spooky Décor Photo Challenge, beginning Friday, September 13th! Show us your flair for scare and include at least one Grandin Road product in your display to win up to a $5,000.00 Gift Card. FREE SHIPPING - Now through Sept. 13th, summon all the bats & cats you need for your display and enjoy frightful FREE SHIPPING. Just click for more details http://bit.ly/ShopForSpooky and use code SHIPSPOOKY at checkout. Enter if you dare!


----------



## c910andace

Oh, the contest runs from Sept. 13 to Oct. 15.


----------



## Shadowbat

Walgreenes


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So they will have the Wally skeletons again. Someone had posted they heard they might not. I'm pretty set but glad for all that might still need them. I still think some of the nicest looking skeletons available at the low price point. Did you see the price on them this year? Was the Medusa back again this year? Think I see her on the shelf but it's kind of in the shadows.


----------



## Shadowbat

$50, gos!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Price increase then? I notice they have their own cardboard display box this year. The ones I bought the last two years just came in a plain brown box I think and were hung on racks by their head cord. Wonder if this is a different supplier? If so we may need to call them something other than Wally to distinguish between the two versions.

I really appreciate the photos Shadowbat. My store is just starting to stock the candy and the halloween mdse will probably be a week away from being put out. Notoriously the last drug store to put out here.

What was your favorite new item?


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Culvers' restaurants has their pumpkin themed Fall concretes & shakes out now. Salted Caramel Pumpkin is delicious! :9


----------



## ALKONOST

All this talk about Menards and now Culver's made me wanna move back to Minnesota!!


----------



## TheNextMartha

Pretty bummed about the price increase by $20!! Glad I got my 4 when I did.


----------



## Evil Elf

That looks like the Costco skeleton again. So, that's all there is now?


----------



## deeds0709

I am not sure if I am posting this in the right place or not. I just placed an order on Party City online and with a code PCXWZ9 through today you get free standard shipping on orders. I found some cool things I had wanted at the store but didn't get them and had non buyer remorse. so I looked up online and found the same items with free shipping. Just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

deeds0709 said:


> I am not sure if I am posting this in the right place or not. I just placed an order on Party City online and with a code PCXWZ9 through today you get free standard shipping on orders. I found some cool things I had wanted at the store but didn't get them and had non buyer remorse. so I looked up online and found the same items with free shipping. Just in case anyone is interested.


Deeds, there is a forum section at the main level called "Coupons Discounts and Promotions" or something like that. Should probably be posted there.


----------



## MRCHEDDAR

Free shipping codes for Grandin Roads TYGRP93 OR TYGA83 fresh as of today..... love the Stuff @ Grandin Roads


----------



## CDW

One of the Targets near me has cleared out their usual candy section of its back-to-school infestation, and started to put out a couple of things; no real decor yet, but still, exciting!





















Plus, they started putting out the fall M&M flavors:


----------



## hallorenescene

I got one of the medusa heads from walgreens. mine was only around $25.00. she is so cool. I don't remember seeing her at our walgreens last year. there were only 2 out, so I bought one. I was afraid I wouldn't get one otherwise.


----------



## MissWendy13

Walgreens seems to have some pretty rad stuff this year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the first photos from Target I've seen.

Seems to me like Walgreens' prices have gone up this year. I'm still waiting for mine to stock, only candy out so far.

BTW, my RiteAid had some great halloween cards.


----------



## Cloe

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> That looks like the Costco skeleton again. So, that's all there is now?


Yeah. That's definitely the pose and stay skeleton and not the traditional "Wally". That's probably why the price increase. Glad I scooped up a few last year. The pose and stay may be a little sturdier but the leg positioning is so limited compared to the Wally.


----------



## CDW

Cloe said:


> Yeah. That's definitely the pose and stay skeleton and not the traditional "Wally". That's probably why the price increase. Glad I scooped up a few last year. The pose and stay may be a little sturdier but the leg positioning is so limited compared to the Wally.


Spirit still carries the loose-jointed Wallys - they want $50 for them, but with the 25% off coupon he's only $8 more than Walgreens charged last year, so not such a bad option.


----------



## hallorenescene

misswendy, that's what I thought too. there's at least a couple more things I hope to still be able to get at walgreens.


----------



## just_Tim

cool deal !!!! am I looking right is that a really big Jack O Lantern on the top shelf ? Hope I looked right would love to get one of those


----------



## Shadowbat

just_Tim said:


> cool deal !!!! am I looking right is that a really big Jack O Lantern on the top shelf ? Hope I looked right would love to get one of those



Yeah. They are like the ones Target usually carries.


----------



## just_Tim

oh cool ! Just called my Walgreens, manager said they dont have it check back so I hope so l hope they end up getting it. He did say they have a large banjo playing skeleton, so might go check that out


----------



## sumrtym

For those that liked the HomeGoods vintage flat scene wreath, I don't know how much HomeGoods was selling it for (probably a lot less), but Gordman's is stocking it which will make it a lot easier to find. It's $24.99 at Gordman's, but it's also easy to get a 20% off coupon.


----------



## Miss Erie

Zulilly has some cool stuff today. Skull ornaments, witch pillows, some vintage looking stuff:














You have to sign up in order to purchase but it's free. You can use my link below or just sign in yourself. 

http://www.zulily.com/invite/Misser...al_3dea5994fc8320afc0ccb29ecc08d335&eid=59582


----------



## Miss Erie

Shadowbat said:


> Walgreenes


See the skull and candelabra picture on the bottom for $6.99? Get it if you like HM or spooky decor. I got it last year and it hangs all year in my living room. The candelabra flickers, it's very cool. The background is a purple damask print, very reminiscent of the HM wallpaper. I bought it as a last minute purchase and am so happy I did. So glad it's back this year, I want another one for my hallway.


----------



## Miss Erie

Candy Corn coffe. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?








Available at Target. Count me out.


----------



## GhostHost999

Walgreens is carrying those skelletons again this year! How much were they? are they still 50 bucks?


----------



## ALKONOST

Miss Erie said:


> Candy Corn coffe. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?
> View attachment 168589
> 
> 
> Available at Target. Count me out.


ok... I'm gonna come clean and admit.. I would sooooo buy a bag of that! Candy corn is OK but, I love coffee and loooove trying new flavors and brands. If I get a chance to buy it... I'll let ya know if it's good or not, Miss Erie.


----------



## Miss Erie

ALKONOST said:


> ok... I'm gonna come clean and admit.. I would sooooo buy a bag of that! Candy corn is OK but, I love coffee and loooove trying new flavors and brands. If I get a chance to buy it... I'll let ya know if it's good or not, Miss Erie.


Please do! I'm a bit frightened at the thought


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Does anyone know of any High end Quality "specialty Stores" that Carry Classy Samhain Decor and Vintage Halloween Decor...I know there is a year round Halloween Store that Carries some lovely stuff but I can't remember it's name, any Assistance would be truly Appreciated


----------



## Miss Erie

http://www.zulily.com/p/rip-skeletons-throw-pillow-54340-4640785.html?pos=139&e=1&

A lot of cool pillows on Zulily today.


----------



## SpookyOwl

I posted pics under the hobby lobby thread. They finally got Halloween in!


----------



## adam

Has anyone seen any purple Halloween pillows anywhere?  Or even black and white?


----------



## Irishguy

adam said:


> Has anyone seen any purple Halloween pillows anywhere?  Or even black and white?


Funny you should ask...Just saw these the other day;
http://www.disneystore.com/the-haunted-mansion-pillow/mp/1330647/1000327/
http://www.disneystore.com/the-haunted-mansion-pillow-tomb-sweet-tomb/mp/1327291/1000207/


----------



## Spinechiller

I visited a few Canadian Stores, this week to check for Halloween decorations. Here were my findings:

Target: No Halloween, back to school and Summer merchandise were on clearance though. Hopefully in coming weeks 

Canadian Tire: Nothing!

Shoppers Drug Mart: Autumn/Fall decorations and Halloween candy. Here are a few pictures.

















Walmart Supercenter: Some Halloween stuff out, but they only started putting it out this week. I was told the night crew puts it out, and they do a bit each day. I'll check back in about a week.

Here is the breakdown for the isles, some labels with titles were out so I grabbed a quick peek. 

Airblowns isle 1:









Large animated decor:









Animated decor, smaller decorations, and party supplies:









Hanging decorations:

















Lighted decorations:









Halloween decorations end-capes:


















Liquidation World/ Big Lot's Canada: A nice variety of Halloween decorations, mostly what I would call the stapes of Halloween decorating:


----------



## GobbyGruesome

ˆThanks for the update. I hit Superstore today and nothing! And the stuff I've seen at Shoppers seems to be mostly repacks from last year. Really looks kinda like the dredges of Halloween. They used to be soooo good!


----------



## mamadada

I probably missed the post, but did anyone see the really big glow in the dark skull faces at michaels? Bought one today $6 with coupon! Just went in the dark bathroom with it....soooo cool! It will make a great statement on the front door!


----------



## creepygrammy

Saw some carve-able small styro pumpkins at the dollar store today. Anyone tried them? Any ideas?


----------



## DarkManDustin

They had this at Fred Meyer today.


----------



## ALKONOST

I hit Walmart, Big Lots and several thrift stores yesterday. Walmart is just starting to get their Halloween out. Big Lots had very little out and they weren't going to get anymore in because they're already making room for Christmas. What they started puting out for Christmas was already way more than their Halloween. They also seemed spendy this year... or maybe I was put in a sour mood because of having to walk through a bunch of Christmas just to get to a few shelves of Halloween. BAH HUMBUG!


----------



## hallorenescene

miss eerie, zulilies does have some cool looking stuff. I like the witch throw.
ghosthost, some walgreens are carrying the skellys. and as I understand it, they are still around $50.00.
spine, thanks for all the pictures. and depressing empty shelves. lol.
darkman, they have a nice start.


----------



## DarkManDustin

DarkManDustin said:


> They had this at Fred Meyer today.


They had some empty aisles. It seems like there's more to come.


----------



## MbHaunter

Canadian tire has some Halloween stuff out. Most are the same as last year, but they had a few cheap animatronics that seemed new. One was a witch that moves side to side and eyes flash and moans, and a tree that all limbs move and it laughs maniacally. Both are a simple pole on a stand with a small motor box that controls all. Both can be easily modified to make them fuller,ect.


----------



## hallorenescene

darkman, thanks for posting. that giant spider is pretty cool.
mbhaunter, that tree is cool. how much was it? they have that witch at shopko, they have her listed at $99.99. and then they have all Halloween 1/2 off. so she is $49.99. she just seems pricey to me.


----------



## DarkManDustin

hallorenescene said:


> darkman, thanks for posting. that giant spider is pretty cool.
> mbhaunter, that tree is cool. how much was it? they have that witch at shopko, they have her listed at $99.99. and then they have all Halloween 1/2 off. so she is $49.99. she just seems pricey to me.


Thanks. For those in Vancouver, WA, it's the Grand Central Fred. Meyer.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Has anyone noticed that the tabletop figures have a slight vintage feel this year?


----------



## MbHaunter

hallorenescene said:


> darkman, thanks for posting. that giant spider is pretty cool.
> mbhaunter, that tree is cool. how much was it? they have that witch at shopko, they have her listed at $99.99. and then they have all Halloween 1/2 off. so she is $49.99. she just seems pricey to me.


They are $30.00 each regular price. They are very simple and plain, yet effective for scaring tots! Vids of both in action


----------



## Joni Be Good

K-mart in KC has Halloween up and going. I found this cute lit






tle guy today and could not resist him. He rides around saying different phases. They also had a clown one - but I thought this guy was creepier.


----------



## Bethany

I think he'd look pretty cute riding around my cemetery.


----------



## Joni Be Good

If you don't have a kmart around you, they have hin on line as well and he is $4 cheaper on line. They are having a 15% on line sale and if you purchase $50 it is free freight. Ok, I have taxed my brain too much for a Saturday.


----------



## hallorenescene

mbhaunter, I would pay $30.00 for that tree. it's pretty cool.


----------



## c910andace

My local Williams Sonoma (Sherman Oaks, CA) is having a promo in store today. 20% off.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

My target had stuff coming out. Not just candy. Tablecloths and things. I took pictures but they are really blurry.


----------



## hallorenescene

I went back into walgreens today hoping to find that jack, but they didn't have one. the manager said they have a truck load in the back to put out yet. usually they have both sides of an aisle for Halloween and that's it. they have 3 aisles, both sides started with Halloween, and a truck load in the back to put out. yippee! they are going to rock Halloween. they have a cool bat I want to get, a banjo player, and that scream tombstone. and hopefully a jack. no skelly's here yet. that guy on a bike is really scary. a nice addition to any haunt/graveyard


----------



## Jules17

World Market had half their items out when I stopped by on Saturday and my Target only has candy out as of yesterday. Pottery Barn by me had some Halloween advertising in their window but they weren't open yet when I drove by so I'll have to check back.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Target

K, I added pictures to my 2013 Halloween décor album if anyone is wondering. But I'll still try to put them in this post. They just started putting things out.


----------



## CDW

My Target put out a few more items, and I thought these were interesting:









They're not exactly anatomical models, but I actually like the stylization choices they made. Here's one empty:















I've got some ideas for fun things to do with it...


----------



## Bethany

CDW I was going to ask how much they were. LOL 
here is the NBC display at one Walgreens








Too bad they didn't have any other halloween stuff out.


----------



## adam

I have to have that skull! Totally cool!


----------



## mamadada

what is to the right of the snow globes?


----------



## Juno_b

It looks like a photo frame.


----------



## Jules17

CDW said:


> My Target put out a few more items, and I thought these were interesting:
> 
> View attachment 169315
> 
> 
> They're not exactly anatomical models, but I actually like the stylization choices they made. Here's one empty:
> 
> View attachment 169322
> View attachment 169323
> 
> 
> I've got some ideas for fun things to do with it...


I like the look of the empty bottle!!


----------



## Bethany

mamadada said:


> what is to the right of the snow globes?


Photo frame. Good call Juno_b


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks wife of Frankie for posting.
cdw, I like those bottles. like the labels too.
Bethany, you have a nice display of nbC


----------



## Miss Erie

HSN has a lot of Grandin Road online with free shipping. Also some Martha Stewart stuff, LED candles, decor. 

http://www.hsn.com/wwwhsn/shop/halloween-decorations/ho0399?view=all&sort=newest&skip=0&take=36


----------



## Miss Erie

Wifeofrankie, thank you so much for posting those pics! I need to see this red trifle bowl thing in real life! Oooooohhhhh!


----------



## hallorenescene

miss erie, thanks for posting that site.


----------



## Miss Erie

hallorenescene said:


> miss erie, thanks for posting that site.


 you're welcome Hallorenescene. They usually have online coupons if you do a quick search, and I think there is always a 15% off coupon for new customers!


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, when I first went in it flashed a 15% off coupon, but I didn't know what was on the site yet. now I can't get the 15% coupon to come up again. can you use it with the free shipping? if so, I might get the spider lady. I've been eyeing her.


----------



## Miss Erie

hallorenescene said:


> yeah, when I first went in it flashed a 15% off coupon, but I didn't know what was on the site yet. now I can't get the 15% coupon to come up again. can you use it with the free shipping? if so, I might get the spider lady. I've been eyeing her.


I'll find you a coupon, hang on!


----------



## Miss Erie

Coupon summer15new should work!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks misserie, I get my check today. if I can any way swing it, i'm gonna get it.


----------



## tortured_serenity

OMG!!!! They look like the crystal head vodka skull bottles!!! I'll have to get me a couple...excited for target now!!!




CDW said:


> My Target put out a few more items, and I thought these were interesting:
> 
> View attachment 169315
> 
> 
> They're not exactly anatomical models, but I actually like the stylization choices they made. Here's one empty:
> 
> View attachment 169322
> View attachment 169323
> 
> 
> I've got some ideas for fun things to do with it...


----------



## Red

MbHaunter said:


> Canadian tire has some Halloween stuff out. Most are the same as last year, but they had a few cheap animatronics that seemed new. One was a witch that moves side to side and eyes flash and moans, and a tree that all limbs move and it laughs maniacally. Both are a simple pole on a stand with a small motor box that controls all. Both can be easily modified to make them fuller,ect.
> View attachment 169038
> View attachment 169039


I don't think we've received that witch or the tree at our store yet. I know we're expecting a truck of seasonal in on the 17th so hopefully they'll be on it! I like the looks of both of them


----------



## Miss Erie

I stalked my Target. They had nothing out . Except a few things in the $1 bin up front. I got this cute little bottle of nail polish in a skull shapes bottle:


----------



## ALKONOST

Miss Erie said:


> I stalked my Target. They had nothing out . Except a few things in the $1 bin up front. I got this cute little bottle of nail polish in a skull shapes bottle:
> 
> View attachment 169600


That's really cute! I hope I can get to Target in the next week or so to see what they've got. It almost sounds like you're in Idaho. The stores here are really lagging on Halloween this year. I can understand not finding too much in August but, we're heading into the middle of September and there are still lots of empty shelves all over the place... or Christmas decor instead


----------



## Miss Erie

ALKONOST said:


> That's really cute! I hope I can get to Target in the next week or so to see what they've got. It almost sounds like you're in Idaho. The stores here are really lagging on Halloween this year. I can understand not finding too much in August but, we're heading into the middle of September and there are still lots of empty shelves all over the place... or Christmas decor instead


I'm not in Idaho  Can't reveal my whereabouts until my Victim get their gift


----------



## ALKONOST

miss erie said:


> i'm not in idaho  can't reveal my whereabouts until my victim get their gift


d'oh!.....


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Nothing new at my target today but I did notice these cans of soda. I don't know if they have had them before but I thought I would point them out. I'm not to sure if I would like any of them. Also they had this skull thingy hanging up today.


----------



## Evil Elf

My target is behind, but kind of not. They have everything else Halloween (cards, dollar items, pet items) out, but the big main seasonal area is still summer and back-to-school. Of coarse, it's all completely bare, and could be condensed down to about three aisles, but they have to wait for some reasons.


----------



## Bethany

Wonder if they'd part with that skeleton after Halloween.................


----------



## hallorenescene

misserie, that's a cute bottle of nail polish. did they have black? I need to get that for my grandkids. they love polish
wife of Frankie, those cans of pop are cool. I want some, if just for the cans


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Love the nail polish bottle. And the skull bottle. And the sodas are super cool- to look at, to drink they are probably gross. 



Bethany said:


> Wonder if they'd part with that skeleton after Halloween.................


I've asked about things in the past... If it a 'licensed' design then no chance. If its non-licensed then it depends on the branch mgr. Good luck!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

We hit Halloween City (new in our area) last night and CVS. 
Halloween City was ok, but nothing really made me 'wow'. They did have these cute skull and JOL candles. 
CVS wasn't fully stocked but had some cool things! The large light up skull came home. It's heavy plaster, huge, and only $20.


----------



## Miss Erie

hallorenescene said:


> misserie, that's a cute bottle of nail polish. did they have black? I need to get that for my grandkids. they love polish
> wife of Frankie, those cans of pop are cool. I want some, if just for the cans


I didn't see black  They had pink, the weird chartreuse green, and maybe orange but I can't remember. I might go back for more and dump the polish just for the cute bottles.


----------



## 22606

Oooooh... CVS stores have busts this year? Medusa and the Michaels vampire girl from a few years ago need some company


----------



## Bethany

Mc HauntDreams, I see a few things I'd like to get. I see they had some busts! Like the If the broom fits jump on it sign, the candles & the skull too. Oh my husband is gonna be sorry. 

Miss Erie, the chartreuse green looks great on the Dollar Tree hand's finger nails. Gives them that dead look  I use different colors on the hands & feet from the DT. they hang in my butcher shop.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

The busts were both very cool. A reaper and a vampire. M was set on the skull (and I'm trying not to go too bust crazy), so I didnt bring one home. But they were detailed, a great stony texture, and the cutouts for the lights were well done. I stared at them for a long time. 

I may go back for the animated skull doorknocker. We have the dollar tree one but this one lights up and talks plus spooky sounds. Again $20.


----------



## Disneyfanatic

MC HauntDreams said:


>


I've been seeing these pop up on ebay and knew they had to be from CVS! Not as cute as last years but might get a few. Thanks so much for the pics! Love seeing what to expect.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I just went to my local Hobby Lobby and they put out TONS of cool Halloween stuff this year, finally! Lots of vintage style Halloween, too, which I love! I bought a vintage print witchy kitty Halloween plate for myself. I took pics and posted them in the Hobby Lobby thread if you want to see what they have. (I'd repost them all here, but I've already posted them in two other threads, lol.)


----------



## creepygrammy

I love it when I score at the thrift store, cause the stuff they have in there is so random. So don't forget to look in your local thrift stores! I have looked all over town and NO ONE has foam skulls. So, I get to the thrift store and they had a cart pushed out with merchandise to go out on the shelves. No foam skull, but there was an AWESOME talking skull in a cage (with the tag still on it). Score! There were also two boys, probably about 8 and 9, who were ecstatic about the spooky Halloween stuff. They were so disappointed when I told them I was buying the skull in a cage. They were scooping up armfuls of spooky stuff and talking about how cool it all was. They'd pack the stuff to a different spot in the aisle, then dump it and gather another armful before they stashed that pile somewhere else. They were dashing everywhere. At one point they were exclaiming about a cool skull, so a peeked to see, and "Aaaaaaaah!", it was a foam skull (albeit painted fluorescent yellow) and NOT in my basket! Needless to say, when they left it behind in another pile of stuff, I SHAMELESSLY scooped the foam skull up and put it in my basket, and put the other stuff back on the shelf. (OK, I did feel guilty for a minute or two! But anything unattended in a thrift store is fair game, right?!?! At least, at my thrift store, if you don't get it, someone else will!) At one point one of them told me, "All the other grandma's buy the cute smiley stuff (and here he made a cute, dorky, smiley face). I told him, "No, I like scary." Funny! It was so much fun watching those two and all their enthusiasm about Halloween. As it turned out, they did something that didn't please their mother, so she didn't let them buy anything. Perhaps it was their dashing all around, wanting to buy the whole store! LOL. They had to leave their last pile of cool Halloween loot in the store, too. So I didn't feel so bad after all, plus I have an awesome foam skull for a project I want to do! LOL


----------



## creepygrammy

Oh, I almost forgot! At the thrift store, I found an awesome skeleton hand holding a small glass candy dish. The hand is PERFECT for holding my "crystal" ball. As always - go check out the local thrift store!!! My favorite place to shop!


----------



## marigolddesigns

creepygrammy said:


> Oh, I almost forgot! At the thrift store, I found an awesome skeleton hand holding a small glass candy dish. The hand is PERFECT for holding my "crystal" ball. As always - go check out the local thrift store!!! My favorite place to shop!


I'm within a mile of a local goodwill, and in the same plaza..a Walgreen! I'm always dashing in to see what I can find. Found some great barrel clown pants for my CarnEvil...also best score of the summer was a disco ball with motor and spot lights for $3! I'm with you creepygrammy...one of my favorite places to dig in and find goods!
On a different note, went into Michael's today...they had the 36" jointed posable skellies for $14.99 - less a 40% off Hobby Lobby coupon...less then $9!


----------



## Wifeofrankie

My Target as of today. No I do not work there, & yes, I'm starting to hear whispers from the staff.


----------



## Wifeofrankie




----------



## Bethany

The Targets here better get on the ball!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Disneyfanatic said:


> I've been seeing these pop up on ebay and knew they had to be from CVS! Not as cute as last years but might get a few. Thanks so much for the pics! Love seeing what to expect.



If this year is like last year, the CVS Disney halloween characters sell out quickly.


----------



## hallorenescene

mchaunt, is that a witch or a wizard with the crystal ball. it looks pretty cool. how tall is it? and I like the spooky trees. and the grim reaper inflatable
miss erie, the orange would be cool
wife of Frankie, I like that big spider. is it animated? battery operated?


----------



## Deadna

Christmas Tree Shop has these large tote bags for only $1. I may cut mine apart and frame it.


----------



## Miss Erie

Wifeofrankie said:


> My Target as of today. No I do not work there, & yes, I'm starting to hear whispers from the staff.


Let them whisper all they want  Thank you so much for the great pics, especially the close up of the trifle dish!! I think I need that.


----------



## Miss Erie

Deadna said:


> Christmas Tree Shop has these large tote bags for only $1. I may cut mine apart and frame it.


I LOVE that bag!!!! I don't think we have that store around here


----------



## Bethany

Got one 55 min. drive. That's ok, I need to see more of the area anyhow.


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, that tote is awesome. $1.00 is a deal. 
wife of Frankie, it's been years, but when I use to work at target, they didn't mind people taking pictures, but they liked to be informed. stores like target, walmart, and the such are very competitive. they send out spies to snap pictures of competitors merchandise, so they can beat the price. but just a jo blow taking pics is okay. walmart would throw the spies out, kmarts spy would mess up areas, and target would allow the picture taking as long as they were informed so they knew why someone was acting suspicious and not shop lifting. of course I don't know how all stores elsewhere does. I explained in wal mart the year I did the Halloween contest I needed a picture of my grandson and friend standing by their Christmas tree display, and they were real nice about it.


----------



## Jules17

Stopped by both Target/Walgreens today during lunch and neither had anything but candy on the shelves.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Hallorenescene, Thanks for the heads up about how to deal with the stores if I need to. I use to not take pictures at store's because I didn't want to deal with people. Now I want to take pictures to put up on the forum because I know how much I appreciate see photo's when nothing is stocked yet in my area.

I swear last year it took forever for stores to stock Halloween out here. I kept seeing pictures on here then checking my stores and finding almost nothing.

I checked the other Target in my area this morning, they just have candy out.


----------



## Madprofessor

Seems like its taking a long time here where I live too. SE Texas. I've seen some merch at the dollar store and Walmart has theirs out, but Walgreen and target are lollygagging.


----------



## Bethany

If I lived in an area that had lots of ToT's I'd buy these! Saw them at K-Mart 1000 in a bucket!


----------



## booswife02

That's exactly what I need for on base. I think I'll go get em! I love the zombie hand towels that Kmart has


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Madprofessor said:


> Seems like its taking a long time here where I live too. SE Texas. I've seen some merch at the dollar store and Walmart has theirs out, but Walgreen and target are lollygagging.



My Walgreens was stocking Christmas toys on the top shelf today. Haven't even put out halloween decor yet. I asked when, and was told not until next week.


----------



## Penumbra

My Walgreens was doing the exact same thing today, Ghost of Spookie. I too asked when they'll have Halloween items out, and the worker just replied: "Isn't it too early for Halloween?"  You're stocking Christmas stuff, and it's too early for a Holiday that comes before that?


----------



## Defenestratrix

I have heard so much about that store! Now I have to go. That bag is great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> I too asked when they'll have Halloween items out, and the worker just replied: "Isn't it too early for Halloween?"


Walking out the door: "I don't know about that, but it _is_ too late to get me to spend my money here today..."


----------



## MC HauntDreams

hallorenescene said:


> mchaunt, is that a witch or a wizard with the crystal ball. it looks pretty cool. how tall is it? and I like the spooky trees. and the grim reaper inflatable


Witch. About 3' tall. It lights up and talks. (Dont remember what it says.) Not bad but I did find the fact that the ball is under the hand (rather than on top) was weird.


----------



## dawnski

Did anyone mention Big Lots? Stopped in yesterday and they had some decent items. I picked up a walking hand and a Dracula's Pub light up sign. They also had a Bloody Mary sign. http://www.biglots.com/c/halloween/haunt-your-house?max=-1&sortBy=


----------



## hallorenescene

mchaunt, that is weird. I noticed that too. it is a cute witch though. I wonder if you can pose the arm? 
dawnski, nice pub sign.
wife of Frankie, both you and ghost of spooky post a lot on merchandise. I always love it a lot. i'm very appreciative of it. thank you both.
so our target has nothing yet. all the other stores are done putting out, or at least half way. walmart is done now, and walgreens 3/4 of the way. i'll post pictures later of what I got. I love it. gotta get ready for work now.


----------



## kakugori

dawnski, I bought that sign too. It's buried several pages back in this thread, that's ok. It's a cool sign.


Zulily is doing some Halloween stuff right now for Friday the 13th. Mostly cute, but I know some people like that. Lots of home decor stuff, some outdoor decorations, some Monster High things, kids stuff, accessories, and party things. Some Disney items in the kids costumes and toys section. Anyway, you do need to be a member to browse/buy.


----------



## tortured_serenity

At least one Walgreens in Lexington ky. Is fully stocked in Hallowwen stuff. They don't have the jack end cap like I've seen posted so the NBC stuff is scattered in with the regular Halloween stuff. Their two life size jacks are now gone though, yay I found them!!! Got a couple of other awesome things I'll post pics in the other section.


----------



## Bethany

I went to Target & 2 Walgreens today to check If Halloween stuff was out and to see if I could pick up a couple Jack's. No, no & NO!! 
Did see the neatest halloween arrangement in Hobby Lobby. May have to make one but only with 1 toad!


----------



## drmort

Dang it...I love it and I dont need to spend any more $$!


----------



## drmort

*My "Dark Passenger"*

I apologize if someone else has commented on this item from Home Goods as Im just getting up to speed w. my Forum....Hubby was extra nice and bought me this for the house (it is 11 foot!) and of course I needed to "haunt him". I would LOVE to add the Grandin Road Headless Horseman but it is $$$....keep my fingers crossed the horseman goes on clearance

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...loween-picture170593-get-attachment-aspx.html


----------



## Bethany

OMG That is fabulous!!!

drmort, the cost of that arrangement was $79.99. I figured I can make one with 1 toad & I'm not putting it in the HL $30 ceramic dish. I think it would look fantastic done in a DT black plastic cauldron with the green spider webs spilling over the sides too!


----------



## drmort

Bethany,
it would be "cute: w. giant monster flowers too which I already have (picked up last yr on sale) ....Home goods also had some giant black roses but I could not decide how I would use them so I did not buy them. I like the toads on the leaf. I'll have to think on 80$.....I know HL always has sales so Ill watch. Last time I was there all they had was autumn so I did not think they carried Halloween motif. Thx for posting.


----------



## Bethany

Obviously HL has decided that the almighty dollar is more import than them standing behind their religious beliefs on Halloween. 
But not on the issue of covering birth control for their employees.  Kinda hope this comes back to bite them in the arse.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I love your hobby lobby arrangement. thanks for posting.
drmort, that is one fabulous horse. that headless horseman would go well with it.


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, I love your hobby lobby arrangement. thanks for posting.
> drmort, that is one fabulous horse. that headless horseman would go well with it.


I didn't buy it, hubby really liked it and said "you'll have to make one". Going to print out a HL 40% off coupon & pick up one of the toads. He liked the toad with the broom best that one will be the toad in my arrangement.  I'll take a few weeks to "collect" my stuff, then give it a go.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, you'll have to post pics when you get it done. I wonder how much it will cost to make that scene? I love crafting, so I bet it will be fun


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, you'll have to post pics when you get it done. I wonder how much it will cost to make that scene? I love crafting, so I bet it will be fun


Well, the dish they had it in was a $30 dish. And I think their floral stuff is rather over-priced. The toads are $9.99 each. So there alone is $50. Then the sprigs & Spray & webs plus labor. Very cute I must say though. And when I do one, I'll post pics. I'm doing my "fall" can one like I did for Miss Mandy first. Then I'll take it to my friends house so she can put it on her table since that is where I'll be for Thanksgiving. They'll be gone & we'll be pet/house sitting.


----------



## Penumbra

Today I discovered a Halloween City close to me. I had no idea I had one nearby. It must be new this year. You learn something new every day, don't you?


----------



## Halloweenfan

I bought the Dummy riding tricycle that is at Kmart this year. When I went to the Kmart, they only had 1 Dummy, and 3 Clowns on tricycles. The dummy really reminds of Slappy from Goosebumps. It's not a licensed product, but that what he reminds me of. Picture of Slappy: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lkeg7pkWmm1qfqerho1_400.jpg

He's $20 at the store. He goes forward and backward mostly in circles, and has sound to it, but it's more like a kid sound. Just to mention, his mouth doesn't move, and his eyes don't light up. His face is sort of made of the plastic they sell with lights (For instance, Jason lights, or eyeball lights).

I personally think that this product (the dummy at least) is going to be a hard product to find towards the end of the Halloween season. If they only had one at the store I went to, and it had to be the first week they put up the Halloween stuff, it's going to go quick.

This is the product I'm talking about:
http://www.kmart.com/totally-ghoul-...W006014702001P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2


----------



## hallorenescene

I went to goodwill, and I got these 4 hanging mirror wall decorations for $1.50 each. I think this you could find at dollar tree for $1.00. a lot of times I think goodwill over price things. but it is only $0.50 more, and I liked them. and then I went to walmart, and got the inflatable black cat for $14.99. I love him.
everyone has been posting about a 6 foot jack. I wanted one for xmas for my grandson. I had been in walgreens earlier, but they didn't have all the Halloween out. and no jacks. I went back in a week later, and they had more Halloween out, but no jacks. I asked the manager about him, and he said they didn't have anything like that yet. he said there was a huge shipment of Halloween in the back, that's what all the empty shelves were about. he said it could be there. I went in a couple of days later, and more Halloween out, still lots of empty shelves. in front of some shelves were some unpacked boxes. I leaned down and read the labels. oh, a jack. I flipped the flap up, and there was a cute small version of jack. pretty cute, maybe 3 or 4 ft. I thought, well better than nothing. the box next to it was bigger, I read it, jack. I flipped up the lid, and yeah, 2 jacks. the 6 ft ones. well, now there is only one in the store. it was $19.99. I was so excited I called my daughter and told her. she can't wait to see him. this is so great. i'm so happy. thanks guys for telling me about him.
halloweenfan, our kmart has nothing out yet. neither does our target. I hope they put that dummy and clown out for sale here.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

I saw this today - just seemed sooooo very very wrong. Made me want to smurf.  










Also Target here (I'm in Canada) had started putting their Halloween out - I posted some pics in the Target thread. Still mostly a lot of bare orange shelves - I don't think I've seen any part of the store more than 60% full since they opened up here. But they did have the pose and stay skeletons for $40.


----------



## hallorenescene

gruesome, I love the smurfs. oohhhh


----------



## GobbyGruesome

But...but...Sleepy Hollow!?!  It's smurfrilege!!!


----------



## deeds0709

tortured_serenity, I also live in Lexington. Which Walgreens did you go to? I was going to go to the one out near Hamburg but didn't make it. (stopped at Goodwill on Maple leaf instead) I had just been to Walgreens on Richmond rd the other day and they only had candy out so far. I was wanting a Jack too!  So pretty cool stuff on Craigslist right now under Halloween. My daughter, kallie needs to use my car tomorrow all day for the apple fest selling her Etsy wares so no rummage sales this weekend for me, Maybe Sunday evening I can check out Walgreens.


----------



## deeds0709

Bethene, I love that! I have never seen anything like that here at our Hobby lobby. Cant wait to see yours when you get it finished!


----------



## Wifeofrankie

GobbyGruesome said:


> I saw this today - just seemed sooooo very very wrong. Made me want to smurf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally got that for my kids. It let me down, but the kids liked it. Its only 22 mins long.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Target tonight, it had just a little bit more, which was depressing because I thought they might do more by the time "Friday the 13th" got here. And what the heck is up with the foam hair?


----------



## Wifeofrankie

A few more things.


----------



## Hilda

GobbyGruesome said:


> I saw this today - just seemed sooooo very very wrong. Made me want to smurf.  .


hahahahaha My little guy made me buy this yesterday! 
(It's really an annoying video.) LOLOLOL


----------



## Miss Erie

What is up with the foam wigs LOL! Weird. Although the Mesusa one is kind of cute. Wifeofrankie, you're going to need that Bride wig


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Did you notice the price of those black/orange lanterns with the crow , owl, spider? comes in two different sizes. My eyes won't let me see a price in the picture if it is even visible at all.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did you notice the price of those black/orange lanterns with the crow , owl, spider? comes in two different sizes. My eyes won't let me see a price in the picture if it is even visible at all.


I know that the big ones are $25.00 . I think the ones next to them are around $20.00 because the tiny hanging ones in the picture with the 3 pumpkins thing next to them are around $15.00


----------



## mamadada

loving the paper plates.


----------



## Shadowbat

Put a shipper of these out today.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Wifeofrankie said:


> I know that the big ones are $25.00 . I think the ones next to them are around $20.00 because the tiny hanging ones in the picture with the 3 pumpkins thing next to them are around $15.00


Thanks, thats about what I imagined. They are really pretty. I might have to get one...if my store ever gets anything in. I went today and they still have the whole section filled with back to school. They aren't even beginning to move that stuff and school started here July 31st. Heck my son's school goes on fall break for 2 weeks starting Oct. 1st. I don't know what they are thinking but they're killin' me


----------



## pumpkinspirit

that's cool! did u find these at Target?


----------



## Penumbra

My Walmart was set up and my Target was JUST getting started. Nothing spectacular yet, but hopefully they'll put more out soon.


----------



## Juno_b

Thanks! 


Bethany said:


> Photo frame. Good call Juno_b


----------



## DarkManDustin

They now have caramel apple Sugar Babies. Pretty good.


----------



## Bethany

I wondered what those black bust were for at Target. I'll have to go back & check out the wigs. LMAO. 
Could be a fun time.


----------



## hallorenescene

wife of Frankie, I kinda like the wife of Frankenstein's hair. the rest is funky. and that hanging spider is pretty cute. those lanterns are very fancy. 
shadowbat, I want a renuzit. I like the scenes
well, I didn't see that movie, but I do like the smurf movie. I love the snurfs


----------



## katshead42

The window creeper at Target is pretty cute.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

GrandinRoad's sale has started. See the Coupon Discount section.


----------



## Bethany

Walgreens has CAR COSTUMES!! A devil, a vampire & a Bat! Was SO hard not to get the bat for my car. I'll admit I have the reindeer one for the other holiday.


----------



## Jules17

I got an email from World Market this morning that they are having 25% off on their Halloween decor today (9/16) only, so if you have one close to you, it would be a great day to shop there.


----------



## Jackielantern

Bethany said:


> I went to Target & 2 .............May have to make one but only with 1 toad!
> View attachment 170575
> View attachment 170581


I just got done making letters like those last night. I will post a pic when I'm done. Cost = $2.00 for scrapbook papers for the background. And since I used a different paper for each block I have plenty left to do more. Lucky for me I had scrap wood, black paint and modge podge around. I used a black sharpy marker for the letters.


----------



## Bethany

Jackielantern said:


> I just got done making letters like those last night. I will post a pic when I'm done. Cost = $2.00 for scrapbook papers for the background. And since I used a different paper for each block I have plenty left to do more. Lucky for me I had scrap wood, black paint and modge podge around. I used a black sharpy marker for the letters.


Thanks for the heads up Jackie, the wood block letter things were not part of the arrangement. I'm only looking to do the Toad in the arrangement item. I have my hubby cut all my wood stuff. I've done Halloween wood doorknob hangers in the past.

Be sure to post pics for us to see


----------



## Greenewitch

Bethany, for the car costumes, How have those worked for you? I really would love one of those, but if you read the package, you can't go very fast with them.


----------



## Penumbra

My Walgreens had stuff today. No Jacks, however.


----------



## Bethany

Greenewitch said:


> Bethany, for the car costumes, How have those worked for you? I really would love one of those, but if you read the package, you can't go very fast with them.


Well I lived in Ohio and it got cold. Since there was no "perm" way to mount the antlers on, I would take them out when I got to work. The red nose, no problem. Because of the way they mount on the windows, the windows don't "seal" totally. I drove on the express way, etc. I "drive it like I stole it". LOL I did however, hit the wrong widow control & rolled down one of the windows that had the antler on it.  55 mph. I stopped and ran back and got it. Now that I live in FL, I don't know how well I'll do when I have the windows down to get the hot air out. LOL I really wish I could find a solution to make a perm. mounting place for the "window" parts that I could switch out for the Holidays.


----------



## evachrono

My family dollar just started putting up there Halloween decorations. Bought two of the 5 dollar ghouls which are different from last years model but still looks nice.    Here my ghoul hung up theses are great for making life size figure


----------



## kakugori

Greenewitch said:


> Bethany, for the car costumes, How have those worked for you? I really would love one of those, but if you read the package, you can't go very fast with them.


If they've got anything on the windows, similar to the flags people put on their windows for sports teams, etc., they can (and do) damage the seals. No bueno.


----------



## hallorenescene

evac, those are cool ghouls


----------



## Evil Elf

Well, after many weeks of absolutely nothing, I can finally report that my target is setting up Halloween.

When I rounded the corner and looked to the seasonal area, I spotted the foam wig display. Although I'm not a fan of those, I thought it was a sign it was set up! After walking down the main aisle for what seemed like forever, I see that that (and a few kitchen items) are _all_ they have out. It was just those in this huge, empty space. Although I did get to read the price stickers to see where everything was going to be.


----------



## tracerall

They had this cool crow in a cage at target and a lifesize poseable skeleton for 40 is that whats called a Bucky?


----------



## CDW

tracerall said:


> They had this cool crow in a cage at target and a lifesize poseable skeleton for 40 is that whats called a Bucky?


Nope, that's a pose-and-stay. Buckys are the dense plastic anatomical model skeletons that are usually >$100.


----------



## DarkManDustin

tracerall said:


> They had this cool crow in a cage at target and a lifesize poseable skeleton for 40 is that whats called a Bucky?


Those skeletons seem to be popular this year. If it's a blow mold, hollow plastic, it's a BLucky. If it looks like the skeleton models from anatomy class, realistic, it's a Bucky.


----------



## tracerall

Oh okay! Where do you find the heavy buckles at? Thx


----------



## hellachris

http://www.cannibalreviews.com/2013/09/halloween-sightings-target-111713.html

I hit up a Target, there's my report. Tomorrow I'm going to go back to the store and pick up some of those Jones Sodas and I also plan on checking out Kohls.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

tracerall said:


> Oh okay! Where do you find the heavy buckles at? Thx



If I understand that you are looking for skeleton buckys, I've bought bucky skulls from the Skeleton-Factory: http://www.skeleton-factory.com/skeletons

There are a few of these companies out there.


----------



## tortured_serenity

*RITE AID 50% decor starting today 8am*

RITE AID not walgreens, sorry for the mistake, i work second shift and don't do well with mornings... has decorations 50% off starting today/now/8am. Just got a gargoyle solar light for 15 bux! Thought I'd share here so u guys would be sure to see ![email protected]


----------



## hallorenescene

target here is the only store not set up for Halloween last time I was in. they need to get pumped
my grandson and I went to a spirit store 3 hours away, oh my gosh! that store had more stuff than any store I've ever been in. not just stuff, but stuff I want. so I thought, dang, I wish I had a discount coupon. so I asked the clerk if he would honor a coupon I forgot to bring, and he said yes. so we spent 10 minutes trying to decide what to get. [we'd already been there 20 min browsing] it was hard. we wanted a lot. we finally settled on a girl in a swing. if I had more money, I tell you. anyway, I had a drs appointment so that was all the time we had there.


----------



## Bethany

http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/201309650495/?UTM_Campaign=EMM:ZEM:30AnnSale30P_9_22_13_Coupon
30% off Coupon for Spirit las day today!!


----------



## GhostHost999

hallorenescene said:


> target here is the only store not set up for Halloween last time I was in. they need to get pumped
> my grandson and I went to a spirit store 3 hours away, oh my gosh! that store had more stuff than any store I've ever been in. not just stuff, but stuff I want. so I thought, dang, I wish I had a discount coupon. so I asked the clerk if he would honor a coupon I forgot to bring, and he said yes. so we spent 10 minutes trying to decide what to get. [we'd already been there 20 min browsing] it was hard. we wanted a lot. we finally settled on a girl in a swing. if I had more money, I tell you. anyway, I had a drs appointment so that was all the time we had there.


Post pictures of your zombie girl!


----------



## hallorenescene

hey ghosthost, nice to see you. I haven't taken her out of the box yet, but I can take a picture of the box. i'll have to charge my camera first. i'll post pictures tomorrow. wait till you see her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hi Hallo. Was this the first time you had been in a Spirit Halloween store? If so, I think this year was a great year for a first trip in if you don't go for all the Freddy, Jason, Pinhead, Saw kind of props. And I had the same reaction this year about "now if I only had a lot of money and space to store all of this"...LOL. So much of the store for me could fit into my haunt themes just not my house any more.

I love the zombie girl on the swing. Great pick! And she'll fit into your white/black theme more or less. As I recall she was dressed in a white nightshirt or dress. Glad you remembered the coupon and asked. I forgot my coupon on the first day this year after printing it out before leaving the house but pulled it up on my smartphone and they were able to use the code on it to pass on savings. So people should definitely ask. 

So, curious what would have been your second pick? And what did your grandson like best?


----------



## mb24

Has anyone seen the new Peanut's character plastic cups in stores? They are popping up on ebay but I haven't seen them in stores yet.


----------



## Jules17

Denver area haunters - I did see one of the 6' Jack Skellingtons at the Walgreens at Colo Blvd/Alameda while at lunch today if someone local is looking for one.


----------



## evachrono

My Five Below started putting out there Halloween selection today  Got myself the floating witch for 5 bucks and some bloodly shower curtain that my wife want ;p
how do i print screen 
free screen capture software upload an image 

screen capture software

windows 7 print screen


----------



## Evil Elf

How tall are these floating characters? I am afraid that for only $5 these are only about 3ft tall. But they are still a bargain even if they are that short.


----------



## RCIAG

I had to go into a different CVS today, not my usual one close to work, & they had all kinds of stuff my regular CVS didn't have.

I was most impressed because they had the Villafane arms which were the first things I picked up. No legs or stems, just the arms. They really put my regular CVS to shame. They had 2 figures, a grim reaper & a talking scarecrow, all sorts of Peanuts stuff & Disney stuff, costumes galore. I wish I'd had more time to linger but it was getting close to 5 & I didn't wanna be stuck in traffic & just wanted to get home.


----------



## evachrono

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> How tall are these floating characters? I am afraid that for only $5 these are only about 3ft tall. But they are still a bargain even if they are that short.


Wish I could tell you but I'm at work now :/ for the size of the witch face I say she at least 4ft to possibly 5ft tall but I also plan to build her a body frame to have a full life size witch


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i saw the life size ghost reaper and the new sarah the sassy witch that i might get


----------



## bsteele007

Just wanted to let everyone know that Target has put there Halloween things out and I had found a couple of great items I wanted to pass along, I am in Illinois and I wanted to tell everyone one that these items are not at every target also the gryphons are not on line. I found a resin Gryphon 25.00 each and a Vintage Goth Phone with sound 15.00. I have attached pictures of these. They only had a few of each at the stores I went to so good luck!


----------



## hallorenescene

I was in a spirit store a few years back up in Minnesota. they had lots of stuff, but nothing that appealed to me. sad, because my hubby said I could buy one thing, and the only thing I could even remotely want was a black wedding dress. so did get that. I was in Halloween express about last month up in des moines, and they had pretty nice stuff. there were about 5 or 6 things I liked, but no money. but when we went to this spirit in iowa city, I was blown away. I never saw such cool stuff. oh my gosh, I was with my grandson, and I told him we could afford only so much. well, we had a hard time choosing. and the one thing we chose was the girl on the swing. she was spendy enough that was all we could afford. we got her put together tonight, she is awesome. she is called a zombie girl, but we are going to put her in the ghost room, and use her as a ghost prop. 

my grandson and I both like the girl the best. she is super creepy. that was a definite, we had to both say what we liked the best, and she was number one. there was a ghost face that when you walked past, it came out. that was our second choice. there was a girl with candles for the graveyard, she was my next pick, but my grandsons was the fortune teller in the box. there were three clowns, and they were animated. there was a guy in an electric chair. there was this very cool angel with wings leaned over, and she would rise. there was a lurching zombie, a rocking grannie with a baby, there were 2 more props by the girl and electric chair victim, but I can't remember them off hand either. but I remember they were cool too. there were 5 different versions of broken dolls that were pretty cool. lots of zombie dolls [not for me]. some great scene setters that I liked. there was the jumping spider I already had gotten. there was the zombie dog and cat. they had lots of cool lawn ornaments. zombie gnomes and flamingos. there was tons more of cool stuff, I just can't remember it all. 

yeah, i'm not into Jason, Freddie, saw, pinhead, or any of that stuff. if they had any of that there [maybe] I didn't take note.


----------



## hallorenescene

evac, thanks for posting pics. it blows me away you can get that witch for $5.00. she has a cool face.
bsteel, those are 2 cool items. I love the phone.


----------



## creepingdth

I am soooo jealous of the witch and that store. Wish there was one around here.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Okay. I went to our "local" Walmart yesterday and they suck!! They didn't have much to look at and certainly not much that I wanted to buy. I was looking for a skeleton because my mom bought me one from Target. I wanted another one but haven't been able to make it over there. I figured for sure Walmart would have one. Well, they have two-feet tall skeletons! I really HATE Walmart!!


----------



## Always Wicked

I scored today ))) got a skully that is perfect for my outside baby rocking chair for 3.00 (reg 13.00)and another one that is in his own cage and is quite entertaining with all his lights, voices , and rattling - for 15.00-he is perfect for my flagpole or shepherds hook ( reg 35.00) plus tons other stuff only spent 50 of my 100 budget for this week ( saving up for big purchases after season)


----------



## Always Wicked

mb24 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Peanut's character plastic cups in stores? They are popping up on ebay but I haven't seen them in stores yet.


Try big lots - I saw some there yesterday


----------



## Always Wicked

dawnski said:


> Did anyone mention Big Lots? Stopped in yesterday and they had some decent items. I picked up a walking hand and a Dracula's Pub light up sign. They also had a Bloody Mary sign. http://www.biglots.com/c/halloween/haunt-your-house?max=-1&sortBy=


I saw these and def want one - was surprised that I had seen them on eBay for double the price ( greedy ) !!


----------



## hellachris

Went to the grand opening of HomeGoods in my state and snapped a few pics! 

http://www.cannibalreviews.com/2013/09/halloween-sightings-home-goods-9-29-13.html


----------



## hallorenescene

hellachris, I see they had some nice stuff. I also see they had quite a few cute dolls.


----------



## Modok

Has anyone seen Halloween nutcrackers in Target? I'm pretty sure they've been discontinued but I'm holding out hope.


----------



## creepingdth

yes, i saw Halloween nutcrackers yesterday at my target.


----------



## Bethany

Modok said:


> Has anyone seen Halloween nutcrackers in Target? I'm pretty sure they've been discontinued but I'm holding out hope.


Saw some at Walgreens


----------



## tortured_serenity

I was SO disappointed in my target this year! Either they haven't put it all out yet or it's already been thoroughly picked through! I nearly had a panic attack when I saw ALL of the ppl in the Halloween section!! I was like...go away, my stuff lol! I bought the bones candle holder and laughing skull and hubby was left with nothing to buy me for Xmas as they didn't have anything else I wanted...thank goodness I learned of homegoods this year or my house wouldn't have any awesome new decor!


----------



## hallorenescene

my walmart was disappointing, haven't checked out target yet. last time I was there, still no Halloween. 
I just put a new roof on, and I got a nice rebate from menards. they have some cool stuff, but there were only a few things I really liked. I liked the phone, the wing flapping reaper, and the pirate. the 2 witches they had just didn't say grab me. and although I liked the pirate a lot, how often will I use him. I wish they would have been as stocked as they were last year.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Garden Ridge in Orlando is terrible this year. 8 isles of Christmas, 1.5 isles of Halloween, 90% hanging skeletons. The only good news is that they do have black Christmas trees so I can put up my Halloween tree, other than that, a total waste of time.


----------



## Bethany

CVS was a bust! 8' of Halloween, and not full! Seriously?!

On the other hand the Party store in Lady Lake had these 2 guys!


----------



## Edward

Surprisingly this year, at least so far, K-mart has had by far the best selection of larger Halloween merchandise. And we're only 23 days away from our annual Halloween Soiree! HELP!!! We need more stuff!!


----------



## Shadowbat

We went running around today. Finally made it into Super Kmart. They had a very nice selection of items, even blow molds. Target stocked more stuff and actually looked like some of the previous pictures that have been posted. 

Overall, to me, it's been a so so year for retail selections though.


Wal Mart has been the worst. 2 aisles and they look like a tornado hit them. Shameful.


----------



## hallorenescene

I haven't even checked out our kmart yet. in the past they have been nothing to brag about. did you mention blow molds. gotta check that out. mernards and fleet farm both have blow molds, but I already got them. I am kinda bummed, never got one single Halloween blow mold this season.


----------



## drakeups

I have collected the nutcrackers too. If anyone can, please post pictures of nutcrackers at target or Walgreen and location -- city and state. I cant find them in Cleveland, Ohio yet


----------



## drakeups

I have collected the nutcrackers too. If anyone can, please post pictures of nutcrackers at target or Walgreen and location -- city and state. I cant find them in Cleveland, Ohio yet


----------



## RCIAG

Once again, Woot! has Halloween stuff!

http://tools.woot.com/offers/westin...il&utm_term=0_c5ca76da11-b35a20f8a1-286467410


----------



## creepygrammy

We don't have Target or any of the other big stores that sell Halloween stuff in our little town. We have to depend on Kmart, Walmart and Walgreens. 

I do like the 35" jointed skeletons at Walmart - they will have to do instead of full size skeletons. Got some bags of bones there, too.

Walgreens has quite a few life size poseable skeletons. Didn't look this weekend, but even with the $10 off sale, they still had a lot of them at the beginning of the week. I'm hoping they will have some after Halloween I can get for 50% off. I could do that. 

I wasn't impressed with Kmart. They didn't have anything I was interested in. 

I got one of those small witch hats on a headband at Walgreens and put it on my big toad puppet. It looks great! 

Seems like I do buy something small whenever I go into Walgreens. They have the best, most different Halloween props and decorations this year.


----------



## Irishguy

Heads up, Target has some really cool fiberglass gryphons similar to the ones in the Haunted Mansion. They're about 2' tall and run for $25. We picked up a couple to flank the entrance to Les Galleries des Ghoules. Planning on building a small cinderblock base for each of them.


----------



## Irishguy

creepygrammy said:


> We don't have Target or any of the other big stores that sell Halloween stuff in our little town. We have to depend on Kmart, Walmart and Walgreens.


 To tha interwebs with ye!


----------



## Bethany

Irishguy said:


> Heads up, Target has some really cool fiberglass gryphons similar to the ones in the Haunted Mansion. They're about 2' tall and run for $25. We picked up a couple to flank the entrance to Les Galleries des Ghoules. Planning on building a small cinderblock base for each of them.


I've been to our target store twice and they didn't have the halloween stuff out. I'm beginning to wonder if they are going to have much at all.


----------



## Irishguy

Bethany said:


> I've been to our target store twice and they didn't have the halloween stuff out. I'm beginning to wonder if they are going to have much at all.


 The Halloween section at the 2 around here is kind of small, but they do have some quality props this year (as well as the glittery stuff). I've seen the pose-n-stays get restocked a few times. Most of what I'm getting from them is string lights to use in other props. They have battery powered LED mini strings for $6-7. Comes in quite handy! Also, it helps that they're right next door to a Party City that's well stocked with everything else that I need.


----------



## hallorenescene

so I went to our kmart today, and other than 3 banjo playing skellies, there was nothing to brag about. walgreens here has the best stuff, then menards, then target, then shopko, then walmart, then kmart.


----------



## RCIAG

On Woot! today they're selling inflatables, get them before they're gone!!

http://sellout.woot.com/offers/choice-of-airblown-halloween-inflatables


----------



## hallorenescene

so which one/ones did you get rciag? I really like the headless horseman one


----------



## Bethany

hubby rolled his eyes at me when I said we could get some new Air Blown yard decorations


----------



## RCIAG

I didn't get any. Not my thing but I thought they were a good deal & some here will love them.

But today there's batteries on sale & some cute zombie shirts!

Todays' shirts:

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/i-pref...il&utm_term=0_c5ca76da11-4a7aa92553-286467410

48 packs of AAA &/or AA batteries on sale for $9.99 each.

http://tech.woot.com/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bethany said:


> I've been to our target store twice and they didn't have the halloween stuff out. I'm beginning to wonder if they are going to have much at all.



Wow Bethany that's ridiculous! I can see why, with just over 20-some days left until Halloween, it may not be worth it to clear the shelves and stock it, so it might not happen. OMG that's really sad. 

BTW if they ever do stock their shelves, two of the items they had I ended up buying were the gryphons and the animated wolf skull. Last year I think I just bought some plastic skeleton salad tongs and that was it, basically spending no money there last year. IMO the selection this year is better than last. If there's something you've seen posted you might like to get, ask the store manager when they will be setting the displays and then try to be there. Doubt given the time frame they will ever restock.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I've noticed some people on here have a great talent of actually remembering the year that items were at a particular store....no way I could do that...what year is this?? Anyway, I was wondering if one of those with that awesome power could remember which year Target had the "gothic skull" collection. I have no idea what it was really called but it had like velvet table runners with skulls wearing crowns , towels with skulls wearing crowns, black metal signs that were sort of gothic, medieval ...also with skulls wearing crowns. you see a pattern here? was this years products popular or was this a crap year?


----------



## kittyvibe

I got some stuff from that , it was probably 2008 pr 2009. I have the skull with the crown place card holders and table runner. 



disembodiedvoice said:


> I've noticed some people on here have a great talent of actually remembering the year that items were at a particular store....no way I could do that...what year is this?? Anyway, I was wondering if one of those with that awesome power could remember which year Target had the "gothic skull" collection. I have no idea what it was really called but it had like velvet table runners with skulls wearing crowns , towels with skulls wearing crowns, black metal signs that were sort of gothic, medieval ...also with skulls wearing crowns. you see a pattern here? was this years products popular or was this a crap year?


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

disembodiedvoice said:


> I've noticed some people on here have a great talent of actually remembering the year that items were at a particular store....no way I could do that...what year is this?? Anyway, I was wondering if one of those with that awesome power could remember which year Target had the "gothic skull" collection. I have no idea what it was really called but it had like velvet table runners with skulls wearing crowns , towels with skulls wearing crowns, black metal signs that were sort of gothic, medieval ...also with skulls wearing crowns. you see a pattern here? was this years products popular or was this a crap year?


It was definitely 2009, disembodied voice. Just to be sure, I checked around and found a couple of blog posts about that particular collection.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Heads up to those in Vancouver, WA. Grand Central Fred Meyer has AtmosFEAR FX DVDs, originally priced at $24-$25, now on sale for $20.


----------



## Edward

Hobby Lobby in NC has ALL HALLOWEEN merchandise 40% off until it is all gone!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Bella LaGhostly said:


> It was definitely 2009, disembodied voice. Just to be sure, I checked around and found a couple of blog posts about that particular collection.


Thanks Bella and kittyvibe. I have several things that I picked up on clearance that year. I use one or two things but most are still in the packaging. I actually like the look but I just bought random stuff...just because. Did that collection have a name? and where are those blog posts?
thanks again


----------



## RCIAG

Woot! also has GID stuff:

http://shirt.woot.com/plus/glow-in-...il&utm_term=0_c5b987b44b-3ef386ca11-286467374

And totes:
http://shirt.woot.com/plus/trick-or...il&utm_term=0_c5b987b44b-3ef386ca11-286467374


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Edward said:


> Hobby Lobby in NC has ALL HALLOWEEN merchandise 40% off until it is all gone!



Thanks for the heads up. I haven't been in HL for a month or so, before they set Halloween up. They dragged their feet in my area and I really didn't think they were doing halloween at all and by the time I heard they actually had set up I was on to buying specific props and items from elsewhere. Haven't walked into Walmart for halloween either still. Did pick up a few items from Target, who was also very late setting up, but we shop there in general so was in the store anyway. 

Edward, anything in particular that caught your eye? Curious about the Funkins.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm just biding my time and hoping a lot goes on sale that I want.


----------



## Nypdwife

I search ebay for things to match stuff I already have that breaks or I needs bulbs or parts for.. Its kind of exciting to see what you can come up with ~


----------



## RCIAG

This shirt is still available on Woot! I got mine!

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/this-is-halloween


----------



## grandma lise

Brown is my favorite color. Really like this t-shirt. Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## bdoon51

Modern Halloween is sickening!! Candy with displays starts appering on the shelves of pharmacies, grocery stores and even liquor stoes as early as August. Costumes are all imported from Singapore, Thailand, etc. Many parents are so uptight they have their kids in by dark or else go out with them even though they are 10- 14 years of age. Horror movies on TV are not scary, just bloody. What has happened to Halloween?

When I was a kid we hit the streets at dark the night before Halloween . We called it Goosey Night. We did the toilet paper in trees, soaping car windows and ringing doorbells. Now and then started a small fire but not buildings.

I was a Catholic and went to Catholic school so we had the dat after Halloween off school. Holy Day of Obligation. So we could stay out until midnite and we did. We trick or treated until 9 PM and then headed to a bonfire, Halloween party or "haunted location". Our costumes were all made by our Mothers, sisters, etc.
It was so exciting for a 10 or 12 year old. Believing in God and angels we naturally believed in their diametric opposites and that added the element of real fear.
Those were good times. 

Nowadays it is not the supernatural you have to worry about but the Gacys, Sons of Sams and other semi-normal or even normal looking (Bundy) folks. Stores push and push candy. Halloween folows the Christmas model now. Both down the tubes. All because of the Almighty Dollar. I feel sorry for kids these days .


----------



## Bethany

We didn't do soaping or TPing. We trick or treated on Halloween carrying our Pillow cases! We came up with our costumes from stuff we had in the house. Maybe bought a plastic mask. 
I went with my daughter or my husband did every year, yes when she was 12 - 14 too, just because of the Gacys, Son of Sams & Bundy types. I didn't go to the door with her, but I was there. I enjoyed hearing people comment on her costumes, etc. I too would dress up some times. I made Halloween fun. I never told her she couldn't go. That was unheard of in our house!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Did anyone see Halloween merc. at Bath and Body works this year? I didn't even go in to the store. I normally pick up a few of the Halloween soaps with the cute lables or last year I got the frankenstein head candle holder. This year I didn't see or hear anything about them at all. Did I miss this or did they not have Halloween this year?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

About Halloween changing...it certainly has. It doesn't have any of the old world feel it did when I was ToTing. My kids had a decent enough experience , Trunk or treating ect. had started for sure but not taken over like it has today. There was still a feel of tradition about it. That is what I miss, everyone seems to forget that this is actually a holiday steeped in tradition , its classic and old and should be preserved. It needs to be creepy and scary in a fun way...mysterious. It has lost so much of its charm. I don't have one house decorated for Halloween near me and I mean in surrounding neighborhoods , nothing , nowhere. I saw people in the Halloween aisles yesterday clamering to get their costumes at the last minute. Like you guys we used to make them with whatever we could find around the house. My mom did a good job of coming up with stuff for me. I just saw a religious show yesterday while I was changing the channel , they guy said " and our next story, for those of you wondering "should I let my child participate in Halloween, is it wrong?" we have the answeres? What ? it made me stop and listen for a minute. I couldn't stand to listen to much of it . Of course he suggested Halloween alternatives, said it wasn't a holy holiday blah blah blah. My local news also did a full story on "Halloween alternatives" said many parents are looking for this, that they don't want to do ToT or traditional stuff anymore. It really upsets me.


----------



## DarkManDustin

I think we need to send links to, "The Haunted History of Halloween," and, "The Real Story of Halloween," to every media provider, religious, or not, and politician in the country. They can get it to the public. People have their facts messed up.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Has anyone seen the new Google Doodle? It's a witch, stirring a cauldron. There are 4 ingredients. You select 2. The result of the combination is a game. One is a whack-a-mole game with hands. One is a 3 card shuffle game. The other is a Cut the Rope style game.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just received a super nice large stoneware lantern shaped as a skull from Pottery Barn. Liked it so much I ended up ordering a second one tonight as they went on deeper sale today, now 19.99 with FREE shipping. My previously ordered one which cost more came with three $10 PB/PBKids/PBTeen gift cards so it softened the blow when I saw the price had dropped. The lantern is really nice. I had also ordered the snake filler, which has sold out now, am super happy with both items. Here's a link to the skull lantern. I ordered the large one but there is a smaller one as well. Part of their Warehouse Clearance Sale thru Wed., 11/27.

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/halloween-ceramic-skull-hurricanes/?pkey=choliday-eos&

Also remember seeing a number of other halloween items on clearance so worth a "halloween" search there.

If anyone is looking for some really adorable kids costumes, PBKids has a halloween clearance going on. Very cute customs.

Their sister company Williams-Sonoma also has a few halloween baking items left. My skull pancake molds arrived today but am still waiting for the skeleton cookie cutters and cupcake stencils.


----------



## Shadowbat

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did anyone see Halloween merc. at Bath and Body works this year? I didn't even go in to the store. I normally pick up a few of the Halloween soaps with the cute lables or last year I got the frankenstein head candle holder. This year I didn't see or hear anything about them at all. Did I miss this or did they not have Halloween this year?


Ours had no Halloween this year. Just the Fall Pumpkin stuff then right into Christmas.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, to much Christmas to soon. oh how I love looking for Halloween merchandise all year round.


----------



## mb24

I found these goodies at Home Goods!


----------

